# PopSugar + Neiman Marcus Collaboration **SPOILERS**



## JenniferV (Oct 11, 2013)

I can't wait!


----------



## IffB (Oct 11, 2013)

Targets women 18 - 40 years old...who knew I would be too old for Neiman Marcus?


----------



## kmbaby (Oct 11, 2013)

I can't WAIT. What do you think will be in it?? I wonder if we will get any spoilers.


----------



## kmbaby (Oct 11, 2013)

I can't WAIT. What do you think will be in it?? I wonder if we will get any spoilers.


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Targets women 18 - 40 years old...who knew I would be too old for Neiman Marcus?
I think I am out of the MTV Teen Mom demographic, but I still watch that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I am out of the MTV Teen Mom demographic, but I still watch that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




  so true


----------



## amdoerr (Oct 11, 2013)

I really hope this box isn't insanely expensive, I need it in my life. ...who am I kidding. I'm going to get it anyway


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 11, 2013)

They haven't published a price for the box have they?  If they have I haven't seen it... I am wondering if this box will be more than the typical $100 for Limited Edition boxes...  (I'm speculating closer to $250 given how pricey Needless Markup is)... it's interesting to me that they're doing another fashion and beauty box so close to the fall limited edition box... obviously the differentiator is the tie in with NM.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Oct 11, 2013)

I want to hear more! Why is the 16th so far away?!


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They haven't published a price for the box have they?  If they have I haven't seen it... I am wondering if this box will be more than the typical $100 for Limited Edition boxes...  (I'm speculating closer to $250 given how pricey Needless Markup is)... it's interesting to me that they're doing another fashion and beauty box so close to the fall limited edition box... obviously the differentiator is the tie in with NM.
I hope it's not $250. I don't think I could pay that much and not know what's in it. Maybe $150-200.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 11, 2013)

I definitely feel like this box is going to be more. I don't think $100 is enough to make it amazing. I can't wait for more details though!


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 11, 2013)

I hope they release a spoiler when they announce the price!


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope they release a spoiler when they announce the price!
That would be great!


----------



## elainecad (Oct 11, 2013)

I am out of that age range. But I still love fashion and beauty big time. Hope this is not too pricey.


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 11, 2013)

Do you guys think they'll do a LE Holiday box again this year?  They just did the LE Fall, now this special collaboration with NM, is a LE Holiday around the corner as well?


----------



## IffB (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They haven't published a price for the box have they?  If they have I haven't seen it... I am wondering if this box will be more than the typical $100 for Limited Edition boxes...  (I'm speculating closer to $250 given how pricey Needless Markup is)... it's interesting to me that they're doing another fashion and beauty box so close to the fall limited edition box... obviously the differentiator is the tie in with NM.
Let's not forget NM join venture with Target last year...I think it was a bit of a flop because there was a lot of stuff at the 50% off bin, but it was at a much lower price point.

My guess is that it will probably be $100 (Like Nina Garcia's Wantable Box) ....decisions, decisions.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 11, 2013)

If it's $100, I probably will splurge. Any more than that, I can't. But I'm EXCITED!


----------



## JessP (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh dear, I want this box already. I really, really hope that it's as close to $100 as possible.


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 11, 2013)

I am so excited for this! Like the rest of you, I really hope that it is another $100 LE box. I think the most I would be willing to pay, sight unseen, would be $150.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm so curious. I wish they would give us a price point.  I got the Nina Garcia box too.  Can't pass these up!  I'm definitely in, regardless.  It better be good.


----------



## notsousual (Oct 11, 2013)

I hope it's $100! If I can't talk my husband into buying it for me for my birthday then I'll have to teach 4 Zumba classes to pay for it. I'm not missing out on this!


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let's not forget NM join venture with Target last year...I think it was a bit of a flop because there was a lot of stuff at the 50% off bin, but it was at a much lower price point.

My guess is that it will probably be $100 (Like Nina Garcia's Wantable Box) ....decisions, decisions.
I wasn't aware of the NM / Target collaboration last year.  What kind of collaboration was it (home, beauty, fashion, etc...).  Why was it a flop?

Nevermind... I Google'd it.  It was very poorly executed from what I read.


----------



## TellulaBlue (Oct 11, 2013)

I love Neiman's! I used to live in Dallas and that place is my mecca for make up. I love me some sephora, but the make up department at the North Park Mall is really a sight to see. I miss that...I am definitely going to be getting this box! It's crazy that this is going to be coming out along side the Christmas Catalog. I can't wait!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 11, 2013)

Ah North Park Mall! &lt;3 Love it!


----------



## TellulaBlue (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ah North Park Mall! &lt;3 Love it!
 I am like Alice in wonderland at that Mall! It is one of my favorite places in the world!


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 11, 2013)

I am so, so thankful I hoard Christmas/Bday gift cards like a fiend. I'll definitely gift this to myself!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 12, 2013)

I kind of wish I hadn't bought a 1 year subscription to Popsugar a few days ago. Bad timing for the Neiman Marcus box. I don't know if I can justify dropping $100+ when I just spent $380 on my sub...


----------



## natashaia (Oct 13, 2013)

Will they release one spoiler on Oct 16 ? I thought they did that for the fall box.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 13, 2013)

ahhhh I hope it's in my "reasonable budget" otherwise known as "can I charge this on my credit card and get away with it? Or will it haunt my financial dreams forever?"


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 13, 2013)

Any idea what might be in this box?


----------



## kayglass (Oct 14, 2013)

So excited for more details on this!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 14, 2013)

Signing up for updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 14, 2013)

Signing up for updates


----------



## hakau (Oct 14, 2013)

they need to give us spoiler!!!


----------



## amdoerr (Oct 14, 2013)

AH SPOILER ALERT! I'm such a sucker for chevron


----------



## marlowe17 (Oct 14, 2013)

Spoiler







Listed on NM website for $195!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Chevron-Patterned-Knit-Throw/prod144910045/p.prod?ecid=NMCIGoogleProductAds&amp;ci_sku=prod144910045skuNavyWhite&amp;ci_gpa=pla


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 14, 2013)

It retails for

$195!!!   http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Chevron-Patterned-Knit-Throw/prod144910045/p.prod


----------



## superhans (Oct 14, 2013)

wow - this is $195 at stores?? i guess this box will probably be over 100.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Chevron-Patterned-Knit-Throw/prod144910045/p.prod


----------



## JessP (Oct 14, 2013)

Alright, if I hadn't already convinced myself that I needed this box, the email/spoiler did me in... The unknown price, however, is worrisome lol.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 14, 2013)

Whelp. There goes my paycheck. So. Excited.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm throwing my guess out as $200/box....if this is one of the big ticket items (usually the spoilers they release in advance are one of the higher value items), I'd suspect the retail value around $500.


----------



## daxie (Oct 14, 2013)

Just got a spoiler via email for the PopSugar Neiman Marcus box!


----------



## Joi Turman (Oct 14, 2013)

spoiler has been posted: http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/10/popsugar-must-have-box-neiman-marcus-yes-please/


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *daxie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got a spoiler via email for the PopSugar Neiman Marcus box!  

 
It's valued at $195.


----------



## bevin79 (Oct 14, 2013)

Love the spoiler! Scared to find out the box price!


----------



## marlowe17 (Oct 14, 2013)

Love that it is USA made! I agree that the a $200 price for the box is a good guess. I'm going to really have to think about this one.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 14, 2013)

I probably can't afford this box, but I hope lots of people get it so that the stuff ends up on Ebay. I love the spoiler item!


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marlowe17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love that it is USA made! I agree that the a $200 price for the box is a good guess. I'm going to really have to think about this one.
Ditto! I would love to own that throw though... I would love it if we could get ONE more spoiler before deciding if we want to spend $150+ on a box.


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 14, 2013)

Hmmmm....chevron doesn't go with the vibe of any room in my place. If it's below $200 im going for it anyway


----------



## mpatt01 (Oct 14, 2013)

> I'm throwing my guess out as $200/box....if this is one of the big ticket items (usually the spoilers they release in advance are one of the higher value items), I'd suspect the retail value around $500.


 I was thinking $200 as well. I really want this box, but that is a lot to gamble on a mystery box. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## kayglass (Oct 14, 2013)

I agree with the $200 possible price tag. Although I really hope it ends up being in the $100-150 region. That spoiler sealed the deal for this being my birthday present to myself.


----------



## MKSB (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't really like the throw and if this is the big ticket item it makes me think it's a home box, which--meh. I was hoping for a fashion box or some kind of clothing item as the big ticket piece. If it's more than $150 I won't be buying it.


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 14, 2013)

Ugh...I want that throw!! But I'm terrified of more than likely $250-300 cost!!

At least, once I get my hands on that throw, I'll have something soft to land on when I pass out from the price tag of this box.


----------



## superhans (Oct 14, 2013)

if the price tag is over 125 i think that'll make it an easy "no-go" for me.. it's just a lot to spend on unknown items. the throw is awesome, but you can get really nice throws for about $60-75 tops


----------



## ta78 (Oct 14, 2013)

I want that throw, but am scared how much this box is going to cost. I don't know if I can justify spending over 150.


----------



## eas00 (Oct 14, 2013)

How do I sign up for updates? 

I love the spoiler.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Oct 14, 2013)

Updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 14, 2013)

> Just got a spoiler via email for the PopSugar Neiman Marcus box! Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I didn't get an email from Popsugar about the NM box or the spoiler. What the heck, PS? I had better contact CS to see what's up.


----------



## flynt (Oct 14, 2013)

Dang I was pretty sure I wasn't interested in this box but I really like that throw.  Ughhh...... popsugar stop trying to lure me in with your fancy housewares.


----------



## missemiee (Oct 14, 2013)

How soon do we all think this box is going to sell out? I bought the fall box the first day it was released because I didn't want to chance it. So I don't remember how fast that box sold out. ahhhh! I don't get paid until next Wednesday and if this box is gonna be upwards of $200-$300 I will have to wait until I get paid. Or I guess just not pay any of my bills! LOL.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How soon do we all think this box is going to sell out? I bought the fall box the first day it was released because I didn't want to chance it. So I don't remember how fast that box sold out. ahhhh! I don't get paid until next Wednesday and if this box is gonna be upwards of $200-$300 I will have to wait until I get paid. Or I guess just not pay any of my bills! LOL.
It totally depends on how many they have I would think.  My guess is 200 dollars for the box. But I am just guessing.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 14, 2013)

Agh! I was thisclose to buying a throw from Pottery Barn this weekend. It was super amazing. I'm glad I waited!


----------



## missemiee (Oct 14, 2013)

> It totally depends on how many they have I would think.Â  My guess is 200 dollars for the box. But I am just guessing.


Ugh god! I need that chevron throw!!!!


----------



## MissKellyC (Oct 14, 2013)

> I didn't get an email from Popsugar about the NM box or the spoiler. What the heck, PS? I had better contact CS to see what's up.


 I haven't gotten either of them either!! And I'm actually considering getting this box! =P


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm considering getting it too, although it looks like the price will be quite high and I just extended my PS subscription for a year, so that's $380 I've spent on PS in the past 2 weeks.

I also contacted CS to make sure that I don't miss out on notifications about special edition boxes in the future.


----------



## klg534 (Oct 14, 2013)

I want it. But do I need it? a $200 throw? Need? No? Want it? I want it a lot.. oh man this is going to be hard to resist... but its my birthday in two weeks?!  Good Reason to buy myself a gift?


----------



## natashaia (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a west elm throw already! Yikes. Idk what to do!


----------



## jackieee (Oct 14, 2013)

I loved my last LE box, but if it's over $100 I'll probably pass. $150 I MIGHT do, but definitely no to $200+.


----------



## xoxcel6 (Oct 14, 2013)

If it's $150 or less, I'll definitely buy it but anything over, I'd have to see one more sneak peak.  Love the throw...although I'd prefer the neutral color. I was and still am hoping for something I can wear (not more jewelry) a scarf or a funky tee, a winter hat or gloves.


----------



## MissKellyC (Oct 14, 2013)

> I'm considering getting it too, although it looks like the price will be quite high and I just extended my PS subscription for a year, so that's $380 I've spent on PS in the past 2 weeks. I also contacted CS to make sure that I don't miss out on notifications about special edition boxes in the future.


 I may do the same thing... I've gotten all of the other emails... Just not this one! =P


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 14, 2013)

> If it's $150 or less, I'll definitely buy it but anything over, I'd have to seeÂ one moreÂ sneak peak.Â  Love the throw...although I'd prefer the neutral color. I was and still am hoping for something I can wear (not more jewelry)Â a scarf or aÂ funky tee, a winter hat or gloves.


 $150 is the tipping point with me too without a second spoiler. Unless it's holiday themed and I can do gifts, then I might go higher.


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 14, 2013)

Ugh. I need to upgrade my Popsugar account this month to a full year. IDK if I can/want to swing this without a better enticement than a throw. It's a very nice throw, but I don't NEED it, you know? We'll see. It depends on the price.


----------



## RiRi38 (Oct 14, 2013)

Love the throw, but I often find a lot of NM quality stuff at TJ's &amp; Marshall's. I bought a $150 throw for a gift for a friend for $40 last year. Anything over $100 &amp; I'm passing. I did get a lot of really cute Target/NM items at 75% off last year that I love!


----------



## Deareux (Oct 14, 2013)

I won't be able to get this if it's more than a $100. But it looks so tempting!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I may do the same thing... I've gotten all of the other emails... Just not this one! =P
Same here! I kept waiting for the first e-mail to come, thinking that maybe they sent it out in 2 waves. But no dice. And then to not get the spolier? Not cool, PS


----------



## s112095 (Oct 14, 2013)

I feel better that I wasn't the only one to not get either e-mail. I want the box, but I think $150 is my limit.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *s112095* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel better that I wasn't the only one to not get either e-mail. I want the box, but I think $150 is my limit.
That's my limit too. I just can't justify more than that without knowing the rest of the contents of the box. Especially with Christmas not too far away.


----------



## MissKellyC (Oct 14, 2013)

> Same here! I kept waiting for the first e-mail to come, thinking that maybe they sent it out in 2 waves. But no dice. And then to not get the spolier? Not cool, PS


 Seriously! I did send them my own email about it. I want these updates!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 14, 2013)

I will totally not be able to justify this if it's over $125. I'm iffy on the throw; not sure the chevron print is my favorite.


----------



## ChristinaM3535 (Oct 14, 2013)

I love love the chevron throw! I am in between jobs right now, and I start work again tomorrow, maybe my congrats on a new job gift to myself? Ha!


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 14, 2013)

Was super excited for this box, now, after surfing their site and coming across items made with rabbit fur, I'm kinda sad.


----------



## northwest22 (Oct 15, 2013)

Do these boxes usually sell out quickly? Also wondering, for those who extended sub for a year did you get the free extra month thrown in?


----------



## kalmekrzy (Oct 15, 2013)

I have decided to pass on the LE boxes. I had issues with the Christmas one and decided not to get anymore LE boxes. I have managed to find items from the LE boxes on ebay and have picked them up at great prices. There is no way I will spend $100 for a box and not care for most of the stuff. I bet someone will have that throw on ebay for $40. Which in my eyes is a better way to go unless you absolutely love everything else in the box. I have decided to cancel my subscription because lately the monthly boxes weren't that great. I have 4 boxes that the majority of the stuff is going up on ebay because I don't have any use for the items. The jewelry is nice but not my style. If anyone is interested in finding out what items I'm getting rid of send me a message.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 15, 2013)

After seeing the spoiler, I will probably pass. The throw is cute, but I don't need it, especially since its price is so high, it is probably the most expensive item from the box. I also think it is going to be more than 100 which is not acceptable for me to pay for a box of items I don't know if I need or will ever use. I am curious what everyone will get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mabittle4 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have decided to pass on the LE boxes. I had issues with the Christmas one and decided not to get anymore LE boxes. I have managed to find items from the LE boxes on ebay and have picked them up at great prices. There is no way I will spend $100 for a box and not care for most of the stuff. I bet someone will have that throw on ebay for $40. Which in my eyes is a better way to go unless you absolutely love everything else in the box. I have decided to cancel my subscription because lately the monthly boxes weren't that great. I have 4 boxes that the majority of the stuff is going up on ebay because I don't have any use for the items. The jewelry is nice but not my style. If anyone is interested in finding out what items I'm getting rid of send me a message.
I like that idea.  I'll probably do the same if there's anything I HAVE to have in there.  I can't justify spending a ton of money on a something I'm not guaranteed to like.  

Did you girls get a survey a while back about how much you would be willing to spend on these things?  I can't remember if it was an actual survey or just one of those annoying pop-ups while browsing the site, but it was before they changed the price of the monthly box.  They had questions about how much would you be willing to spend on the monthly box, the limited edition, and how much value you expect to see out of each.  I've grown accustomed to the $100 for $150-$250 value, but they had higher price points on there, and I'm expecting this box to be $200 for a $350-$500 value.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 15, 2013)

I so want that throw! But I don't think I'm going to be able to to justify the cost if it's much over $100...sigh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyExpat (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After seeing the spoiler, I will probably pass. The throw is cute, but I don't need it, especially since its price is so high, it is probably the most expensive item from the box. I also think it is going to be more than 100 which is not acceptable for me to pay for a box of items I don't know if I need or will ever use. I am curious what everyone will get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I agree!


----------



## IffB (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RiRi38* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love the throw, but I often find a lot of NM quality stuff at TJ's &amp; Marshall's. I bought a $150 throw for a gift for a friend for $40 last year. Anything over $100 &amp; I'm passing. I did get a lot of really cute Target/NM items at 75% off last year that I love!
Same here.

PopSugar just sent me a return label for the October box - I subbed for 3 months starting in November and did not opted in for an earlier box (got one already as a gift).  Since they handled it well, I extended my sub for another 3 months, and will probably stop here if the box is over $100.


----------



## Jo Cres (Oct 15, 2013)

OMG!! i freaking LOVVVVEEE this throw. if this box is more than $100 i'm gonna have to skip. i was on a no/low buy until jan but if i can use items as gifts i can justify it and i can definately use that throw as a great gift ! PLLLEEEASSSE POPSUGAR GODS make this box $100!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 15, 2013)

Updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 15, 2013)

If anyone else is lusting after the throw but balking at the price (and likely price of the box), Overstock has a cute chevron throw in a few different colors for a bit less than $40.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 15, 2013)

> If anyone else is lusting after the throw but balking at the price (and likely price of the box), Overstock has a cute chevron throw in a few different colors for a bit less than $40.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Link please???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have never bought a LE box from Popsugar and I am really tempted on buying this but I have to decide do I want this box or extend my popsugar subscription to 3 months.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If anyone else is lusting after the throw but balking at the price (and likely price of the box), Overstock has a cute chevron throw in a few different colors for a bit less than $40.





Link please???





I have never bought a LE box from Popsugar and I am really tempted on buying this but I have to decide do I want this box or extend my popsugar subscription to 3 months. http://www.overstock.com/Bedding-Bath/50-inch-x-60-inch-Chevron-Throw/6673641/product.html  It's microplush, I think I need the plum one in my life.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.overstock.com/Bedding-Bath/50-inch-x-60-inch-Chevron-Throw/6673641/product.html  It's microplush, I think I need the plum one in my life.
Thank you!!

And seriously they look so similar, almost the same!

I really want one, I have been hinting that I want a new recliner for my birthday and I think one these throws will look amazing on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a west elm throw already! Yikes. Idk what to do!
I probably will purchase the box, I have a nice throw from Pottery barn, I sleep with a plush throw and we're a snuggie house (the bf and I each have snuggies, judge away I love the damn thing).  

However, I feel like the throw would make a nice gift for my sister for xmas who just moved into a new house this year.  I've already given her a throw, fromTarget, but I wouldn't be surprised if her dog claimed it.  

Part of the reason I love getting boxes around this time of year is it's a huge life saver when it comes to xmas shopping.


----------



## MKSB (Oct 15, 2013)

Anybody know what time the box goes on sale? I wish they released the price so I could decide whether I want it...Anyway does the link go up around midnight or more in the morning usually?


----------



## MissKellyC (Oct 15, 2013)

I received a response on not getting any of the emails... They said I'm on the list and should check my spam. (Which I always do and they haven't been there either) so I'm not sure what happened. But they said it goes on sale tomorrow. Guess I'll set a reminder to check for it since I doubt I'll get an email!! Lol


----------



## dre842 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ill probably get it if it not more than $100. Cause Im already debating on cancelling my subscription bcuz i have not been able to use or been happy with the past coulple of months


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 15, 2013)

I've not been getting email updates either! And, no, not in spam. :icon_sad: Thank goodness for all you helpful ladies giving me the details! :clap If this box is more then $150, I'm going to have to pass. I just re-subbed for a year, plus subbed to Yuzen and it's just crazy how much I've spent! Fingers crossed it's in my budget!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 15, 2013)

If the ring from the fall box was $75 and the box was $100, then I fear this one will be more like $250â€“$300. It seems unlikely that it would cost the same as (or less than) the throw, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 15, 2013)

I got the same "check your spam folder" e-mail from Popsugar when I asked why I didn't receive the e-mails about the NM box.

Oh heeeeeeeeell no! That doesn't answer or solve the issue!

So I replied:

_*"Hi there,*_

_*I have Popsugar's e-mail address set as a safe sender which means that all e-mails come straight to my inbox. I set this up on September 1 when I first signed up for Popsugar so that I would never miss an e-mail from your company. Since then, the only e-mails I haven't received were the ones about the Neiman Marcus box; I received e-mails about the September box, my upgrade confirmation, the price increase and a shipping notification.  As the only e-mails I haven't received were about the Neiman Marcus box, I would like to know why I wasn't sent the 2 e-mails about it. There are others who also didn't receive them, and yes, we know to check our spam folders and add Popsugar's e-mail address to our safe senders list. But we also know that this wasn't the problem.*_

_*So I would like to know why your company didn't send me the notifications so that I have a real answer. Because at this point, the response below does not adequately address the problem or make me feel confident that the problem won't happen again."*_


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received a response on not getting any of the emails... They said I'm on the list and should check my spam. (Which I always do and they haven't been there either) so I'm not sure what happened. But they said it goes on sale tomorrow. Guess I'll set a reminder to check for it since I doubt I'll get an email!! Lol


Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've not been getting email updates either! And, no, not in spam.





Thank goodness for all you helpful ladies giving me the details!





If this box is more then $150, I'm going to have to pass. I just re-subbed for a year, plus subbed to Yuzen and it's just crazy how much I've spent! Fingers crossed it's in my budget!
I wonder if it's the same issue that I've had with another situation. I'm the treasurer for our local school's music boosters. We use a specific program for communication, billing, etc. Whenever I send emails from that program, there are a few people who cannot receive them no matter what I've done or those not getting them have done. Turns out it was the service provider for the emails not letting the emails go through. For instance, one lady had her work email as the email listed and the IT department at her company had to "whitelist" us before she could get the emails.

Not sure that's what is going on here, but I wonder?


----------



## missemiee (Oct 15, 2013)

> If the ring from the fall box was $75 and the box was $100, then I fear this one will be more like $250â€“$300. It seems unlikely that it would cost the same as (or less than) the throw, but I hope I'm wrong.Â


 I was thinking the exact same thing in my estimating how much this box could possibly cost. I think you are right, though I'm really hoping we are wrong. Actual items from Neiman Marcus are high end and expensive, so I don't think this is going to be one of those collaboration things like NM did with Target last year around the holidays. Those items were exclusively made for the collaboration and were made to be cheaper than items you would normally find in Neiman Marcus from those designers. So if the chevron throw is $195 on the website, this box is going to be more than $100. But I DO hope I am sooooo wrong about this. I really want to get this box. I work next door to Neiman Marcus and have to look into the store everyday with it's taunting ways reminding me of what I can't afford. LOL.


----------



## MKSB (Oct 15, 2013)

Their customer service leaves a lot to be desired. I am canceling Glossybox this month after the Byrdie box arrives because although their products are wonderful, their CS is horrendous. I am not afraid to let go of PopSugar for the same reason. No matter how nice the boxes are, if they aren't listening to their subscribers and taking their concerns seriously then they are not worth it--particularly with such a price increase!


----------



## Soanders (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm thinking we can get some ideas of what will be in the box from the Neiman Marcus holiday catalog Popsugar posted....http://shopping.onsugar.com/Neiman-Marcus-Christmas-Book-Shopping-32119510

I'm thinking things like the Deborah Lippmann polish, the Tom Ford makeup, the NM brand chocolate candy will be in the box. Anyone else have any speculations??


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Soanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm thinking we can get some ideas of what will be in the box from the Neiman Marcus holiday catalog Popsugar posted....http://shopping.onsugar.com/Neiman-Marcus-Christmas-Book-Shopping-32119510

I'm thinking things like the Deborah Lippmann polish, the Tom Ford makeup, the NM brand chocolate candy will be in the box. Anyone else have any speculations?? 
I bet you are right. And after looking at the items that are not size specific, there is nothing there that I need or really want that bad. I would hate for a large portion of my box value to come from a $100 pair of blinged out tweezers...


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Soanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm thinking we can get some ideas of what will be in the box from the Neiman Marcus holiday catalog Popsugar posted....http://shopping.onsugar.com/Neiman-Marcus-Christmas-Book-Shopping-32119510

I'm thinking things like the Deborah Lippmann polish, the Tom Ford makeup, the NM brand chocolate candy will be in the box. Anyone else have any speculations?? 
I would love the animal print frames or the Michael Kors bracelet!!


----------



## Deareux (Oct 15, 2013)

If they release a spoiler that includes Tom Ford makeup...I might have to take the leap!


----------



## MKSB (Oct 15, 2013)

I think the Dr. Dre Beats headphones have a good shot at getting thrown in as I believe they were included in a few of the Fancy boxes. Also a jewelry item like the Michael Kors link bracelet or one of the monogram necklaces. I'd love if they included a NM gift card too.


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Soanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm thinking we can get some ideas of what will be in the box from the Neiman Marcus holiday catalog Popsugar posted....http://shopping.onsugar.com/Neiman-Marcus-Christmas-Book-Shopping-32119510

I'm thinking things like the Deborah Lippmann polish, the Tom Ford makeup, the NM brand chocolate candy will be in the box. Anyone else have any speculations?? 
I would take all of that. Especially the Tom Ford makeup...LOVE. I also would guarantee an accessory (would love that Michael Kors bracelet &lt;3)

Ugh...after looking at all of that, I don't know that I'll manage to resist...regardless of the price. *sighs* This could get ugly for my bank account.


----------



## mpatt01 (Oct 15, 2013)

> I'm thinking we can get some ideas of what will be in the box from the Neiman Marcus holiday catalog Popsugar posted....http://shopping.onsugar.com/Neiman-Marcus-Christmas-Book-Shopping-32119510 I'm thinking things like the Deborah Lippmann polish, the Tom Ford makeup, the NM brand chocolate candy will be in the box. Anyone else have any speculations??Â


 I love the idea of getting make up, but at the same time I don't know that I want it in a mystery box this expensive. I rarely get my colors in these boxes. I guess there is always trading.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anybody know what time the box goes on sale? I wish they released the price so I could decide whether I want it...Anyway does the link go up around midnight or more in the morning usually?
Good question; I would like to know this as well ...


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 15, 2013)

I have faith the box will be 100 bucks. Think back to the other boxes and the sunglasses were really expensive.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Soanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm thinking we can get some ideas of what will be in the box from the Neiman Marcus holiday catalog Popsugar posted....http://shopping.onsugar.com/Neiman-Marcus-Christmas-Book-Shopping-32119510

I'm thinking things like the Deborah Lippmann polish, the Tom Ford makeup, the NM brand chocolate candy will be in the box. Anyone else have any speculations?? 
Ohh...I think you are right!  I wouldn't mind getting this bracelet!

http://www.shopstyle.com/item/majorica-neiman-marcus-bracelets-white-pearlcap-bangle-silver/362174266?pid=2254

But what am I saying? I am not buying this box.  I want to, but I am buying American Girl Dolls!


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 15, 2013)

> I have faith the box will be 100 bucks. Think back to the other boxes and the sunglasses were really expensive.


 I kind of think so too. Because it's not like they're actually paying for the items in the box.i hope at least!


----------



## bevin79 (Oct 15, 2013)

> I have faith the box will be 100 bucks. Think back to the other boxes and the sunglasses were really expensive.


 That would be amazing!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've not been getting email updates either! And, no, not in spam.




Thank goodness for all you helpful ladies giving me the details!





If this box is more then $150, I'm going to have to pass. I just re-subbed for a year, plus subbed to Yuzen and it's just crazy how much I've spent! Fingers crossed it's in my budget!
I'm not getting email updates either and like you, they're not in spam 



  Here's to hoping the box is $150 tops...


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 15, 2013)

Uggghh!!! Tomorrow tomorrow I love ya, tomorrow now tellll me what the priiiiice iiiiiiis:


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 15, 2013)

Someone find a back door way to order! I can't wait until tomorrow! I just poked around on the site for a while but couldn't find anything.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 15, 2013)

> Someone find a back door way to order! I can't wait until tomorrow! I just poked around on the site for a while but couldn't find anything.


 It's like we have a crack problem. :w00t:


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 15, 2013)

It might not be a bad idea to look at their "gifts under $100" section on the NM site to see what else might make it in.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gifts/By-Price/0-and-Under/cat24520734_cat000674_cat000672/c.cat?viewClick=true&amp;sort=&amp;altFilter=&amp;page=&amp;filter1Value=&amp;cmCat=&amp;view=all&amp;filter2Type=&amp;filter1Type=&amp;navid=viewall&amp;filter2Value=&amp;filterOverride=


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 15, 2013)

Do we think it's going to be a mixture of brands or all Neiman Marcus branded things?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 15, 2013)

I doubt any super high end/ luxury brands will be included. I just don't see Tom Ford or brands like it needing Popsugar to help market their products. With that said, I think this box will include lesser known brands that are sold at NM or NM branded items. The chevron blanket will definitely be the largest item with maybe 4-5 other smaller items (hoping for holiday/winter items in a range of products) That's just a guess obviously and I'm hoping that the box will be max $150, in which case I'll buy it. Anything more I'd definitely have to see another spoiler. Also, anything more than $150 I think it might be pushing the limits of a subscription box.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 15, 2013)

> I doubt any super high end/ luxury brands will be included. I just don't see Tom Ford or brands like it needing Popsugar to help market their products. With that said, I think this box will include lesser known brands that are sold at NM or NM branded items. The chevron blanket will definitely be the largest item with maybe 4-5 other smaller items (hoping for holiday/winter items in a range of products) That's just a guess obviously and I'm hoping that the box will be max $150, in which case I'll buy it. Anything more I'd definitely have to see another spoiler. Also, anything more than $150 I think it might be pushing the limits of a subscription box.


totally agree.after the throw spoiler, I'm not buying if it's over $100, though!


----------



## superhans (Oct 15, 2013)

does anyone know if there's a november thread? i know it's early.. but i think i have a spoiler


----------



## bevin79 (Oct 15, 2013)

> does anyone know if there's a november thread? i know it's early.. but i think i have a spoiler


 I don't think there is a November thread! You've got my attention though, can't resist spoilers!


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a feeling there might be a le mÃ©tier item in there since they just started a box. I'm thinking the throw,an edible,a beauty and an accessory.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 15, 2013)

Updates!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Oct 16, 2013)

Are these usually for sale on the regular website's main page?


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's like we have a crack problem.





We do have a crack problem. It's called popSUGAR lol


----------



## mpatt01 (Oct 16, 2013)

> Are these usually for sale on the regular website's main page?


 Yes. At the top of the page.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 16, 2013)

Where is it already??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cmello (Oct 16, 2013)

Impatiently waiting !!


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Impatiently waiting !!
Same here!!!


----------



## adrienne27 (Oct 16, 2013)

grrr!!!  Been waiting all night just to see if it's doable!  Where is it already!!!  : )


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 16, 2013)

I have decided that the max I'll pay is $150.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 16, 2013)

[/right]



> does anyone know if there's a november thread? i know it's early.. but i think i have a spoiler


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138463/spoilers-november-2013-popsugar-must-have-box I just created one [@]superhans[/@]


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 16, 2013)

Glad I'm not the only one stalking MUT and Popsugar this morning...I just have to know the cost of the box!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 16, 2013)

Let's go, PopSugar! I've got work to do!


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Let's go, PopSugar! I've got work to do!
me too!! Not a very productive work day for me


----------



## LucysKeeper (Oct 16, 2013)

Just saw this...hope it's not really $250  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.marketwatch.com/story/neiman-marcus-partners-with-popsugar-to-launch-first-ever-collaborative-subscription-box-2013-10-16


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 16, 2013)

I know... I keep going back and forth with this thread &amp; PS website... Come On Already PS- I think I was dreaming about the box last night ...lol it's haunting my sub conscious !,


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw this...hope it's not really $250





http://www.marketwatch.com/story/neiman-marcus-partners-with-popsugar-to-launch-first-ever-collaborative-subscription-box-2013-10-16
I don't think I'll be buying this one.....


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know... I keep going back and forth with this thread &amp; PS website... Come On Already PS- I think I was dreaming about the box last night ...lol it's haunting my sub conscious !,
HA!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 16, 2013)

$250 / 8 brands (assuming 1 item per brand) comes out to $31.25 an item. Also, good call on whoever said a Le Metier item!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw this...hope it's not really $250




http://www.marketwatch.com/story/neiman-marcus-partners-with-popsugar-to-launch-first-ever-collaborative-subscription-box-2013-10-16
whoa!!! out of  my price range!! Retail value listed at $600!


----------



## christinef (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw this...hope it's not really $250




http://www.marketwatch.com/story/neiman-marcus-partners-with-popsugar-to-launch-first-ever-collaborative-subscription-box-2013-10-16
"The box will include a cozy chevron throw and undisclosed products from eight high-end brands including items from designer Jonathan Adler and a custom Le Metier De Beaute item, designed by Ken and Lisa exclusively....

Retailing for $250, the box features items worth over $600 and is available for purchase October 16, while supplies last."

Kinda of figured it would be this high but still SOOO tempting. Eight luxury items, that seems pretty good! Although I'm sure I don't need any of them. hmmm...decisions decisions


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 16, 2013)

According to the article posted above , the box is retailing for $250 with items worth over $600 !!!!!


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw this...hope it's not really $250




http://www.marketwatch.com/story/neiman-marcus-partners-with-popsugar-to-launch-first-ever-collaborative-subscription-box-2013-10-16
Shhhhhhh****t....$250 was my cut off...UGH, do I go for it? That's a large chunk of change for this college student, but I had been estimating $250...

Ahh, one second I'm like, "YEAH!! DO IT!!" and then I'm like, "Uhhhh...what if it's a box full of nada?" and then the other side of me is like, "It's NEIMAN MARCUS! NOT NADA!"


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Shhhhhhh****t....$250 was my cut off...UGH, do I go for it? That's a large chunk of change for this college student, but I had been estimating $250...

Ahh, one second I'm like, "YEAH!! DO IT!!" and then I'm like, "Uhhhh...what if it's a box full of nada?" and then the other side of me is like, "It's NEIMAN MARCUS! NOT NADA!"
Same here!!



  WHAT TO DO????!!!!


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 16, 2013)

250?!!! oh helllllll no.


----------



## christinef (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

$250 / 8 brands (assuming 1 item per brand) comes out to $31.25 an item.

Also, good call on whoever said a Le Metier item!
Well when you break it down like that to 31.25 an item, it actually doesn't seem quite as expensive! That may be how I have to justify this one, that and a very early Christmas present to myself!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 16, 2013)

Well that makes it easy... not biting on this. I'll live vicariously through you guys. Enjoy y'all.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 16, 2013)

$250 is a lot of $$$- I'm sure we're getting some amazing items but ugh.... I'm trying to convince my best friend that we'll buy them for each other for the holidays- this will help lessen the blow since we usually spend around $150 on each other... Hoping she agrees because I really want this box. The throw takes up 1/3 of the value of the box &amp; le mÃ©tier items are super expensive- (I usually wouldn't even spend half the retail cost) ..... Decisions decisions.... Does anyone know when this box is due to arrive?


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 16, 2013)

Mid-November is when it ships. I think I'm going to do it! I wish they'd put it on sale before I change my mind though!


----------



## IffB (Oct 16, 2013)

_The box will include a cozy chevron throw and undisclosed products from eight high-end brands including items from designer Jonathan Adler and a custom Le Metier De Beaute item, designed by Ken and Lisa exclusively...._

_Retailing for $250, the box features items worth over $600..._

For anyone taking the plunge - hope is fabulous!   Since I already sub to LMDB, my pre paid monthly treats will have to do.  The throw is cute, but the $195 price tag is very inflated, and Jonathan Adler is always part of the much cheaper Birchbox special home boxes, and his merchandise is usually much more expensive that is should be too (IMO)... Still very curious to see what everyone gets, I just can't gamble that much!


----------



## bevin79 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yikes $250! I'm sure it's worth it, but I just don't know if I can do that!!!


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

$250 is a lot of $$$- I'm sure we're getting some amazing items but ugh.... I'm trying to convince my best friend that we'll buy them for each other for the holidays- this will help lessen the blow since we usually spend around $150 on each other... Hoping she agrees because I really want this box. The throw takes up 1/3 of the value of the box &amp; le mÃ©tier items are super expensive- (I usually wouldn't even spend half the retail cost) ..... Decisions decisions.... Does anyone know when this box is due to arrive?
They said they ship mid-November so, judging by the Fall LE box, I'd say it'll show up close to Thanksgiving. And...ughh...maybe if I skip two months of Julep...cancel Ipsy (hate it anyway, lmfao)...and go on a no-buy 11/1/13-1/1/14?? Hahaaa, who am I kidding...I'll be buying this box because I will bend over backwards to justify it.

Done.

Done?
 

AHHHH I DON'T KNOW!!!


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mid-November is when it ships.

I think I'm going to do it! I wish they'd put it on sale before I change my mind though!
Yeah, same!! I can't wait till the afternoon! I'll have talked myself out of it, and back into it, and back out of it, and back into it...

I'm looking at a stroke around noon


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 16, 2013)

> They said they ship mid-November so, judging by the Fall LE box, I'd say it'll show up close to Thanksgiving. And...ughh...maybe if I skip two months of Julep...cancel Ipsy (hate it anyway, lmfao)...and go on a no-buy 11/1/13-1/1/14?? Hahaaa, who am I kidding...I'll be buying this box because I will bend over backwards to justify it. Done. Done? Â  AHHHH I DON'T KNOW!!!Â :helpp:


 LMAO.... I feel the same way!!!


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They said they ship mid-November so, judging by the Fall LE box, I'd say it'll show up close to Thanksgiving. And...ughh...maybe if I skip two months of Julep...cancel Ipsy (hate it anyway, lmfao)...and go on a no-buy 11/1/13-1/1/14?? Hahaaa, who am I kidding...I'll be buying this box because I will bend over backwards to justify it.

Done.

Done?
 

AHHHH I DON'T KNOW!!! 





LOL we seem to ge going through the same issue. I think I will end up buying it but.....


----------



## cmello (Oct 16, 2013)

wow 250 is a lot.. can't take that plunge right now.. i'll have to live vicariously through you ladies that buy it   ( womp )


----------



## annifer (Oct 16, 2013)

I can't decide if I want it or not.  I will have to cancel or skip some other subs next month to get this.


----------



## CurlyExpat (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  250?!!! oh helllllll no.



  Way above my pay grade just before Xmas!


----------



## Eleda (Oct 16, 2013)

for $250 one can buy a lot of items. Not buying it, especially not knowing the contents. A full spoiler would be good. Hope you guys enjoy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ugh, for $250 I'm over it.  I was already trying to tell myself that chevrons would match my house when they will not LOL and if I got the yellow one I would be mad.  Still sounds so fun but I agree that everything is too inflated.  Plus, I'm betting there will be something edible in there.


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 16, 2013)

I won't be buying it, but I hope that the box is wonderful for those who will be purchasing it!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 16, 2013)

Done- my best friend and I are buying it for each other for the holidays- this was the only way that I could justify it!! I do agree that Neimans prices are inflated- I always shop at their outlet- Last Call- in which I score some awesome deals on really cute stuff.


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 16, 2013)

Here are some Jonathan Adler items from Neiman Marcus.....

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Jonathan-Adler/Designers/cat31240731/c.cat#userConstrainedResults=true&amp;refinements=&amp;page=1&amp;pageSize=30&amp;sort=MAX_PROMO_PRICE&amp;definitionPath=/nm/commerce/pagedef/template/EndecaDrivenHome&amp;allStoresInput=false

I'm thinking either the mugs or the Muse candle would be in the right price point...

DECISIONS!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 16, 2013)

While I do agree that the prices can be inflated, I bet that throw is the softest cotton ever. You're paying more for it, but you're also getting better quality. Sure I can buy that one from Overstock and have something that looks similar, but there's no comparison on quality.


----------



## bevin79 (Oct 16, 2013)

Really hope they release at least one more spoiler! Maybe it'll be something I hate and then I won't want it anymore, lol. Wishful thinking!


----------



## MKSB (Oct 16, 2013)

$250?!?!  LOL!!!!

Thank you PopSugar for making that decision for me. Enjoy your stuff ladies, I will just have to admire from afar.

(Anybody think they're going to alienate their customer base by raising all their prices like this? I might have another $40 freed up for other subscription boxes soon if they don't get their act together. If November's regular monthly box isn't amazing I'm going to cancel. Not down for this crap.)


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 16, 2013)

OOooh!! I also DIDN'T buy the Nina Garcia Quarterly Box even though I REALLY wanted it.

Justification? 

Complete.

....or at least it would be if PSMH would let me BUY IT.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 16, 2013)

Gah. I am someone who looooves Jonathan Adler. But I could drop that much on one really nice thing from his shop and be much happier. Or a kindle and one JA item... I have the feeling the $600 value will be inflated with $100 makeup items etc. but for people who regularly drop $250 on a shirt this is a no brainer. Hope you all really love it!


----------



## bevin79 (Oct 16, 2013)

> Here are some Jonathan Adler items from Neiman Marcus..... http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Jonathan-Adler/Designers/cat31240731/c.cat#userConstrainedResults=true&amp;refinements=&amp;page=1&amp;pageSize=30&amp;sort=MAX_PROMO_PRICE&amp;definitionPath=/nm/commerce/pagedef/template/EndecaDrivenHome&amp;allStoresInput=false I'm thinking either the mugs or the Muse candle would be in the right price point... DECISIONS!!!


 I hope it's not the sticky note set!!!!


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are some Jonathan Adler items from Neiman Marcus.....

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Jonathan-Adler/Designers/cat31240731/c.cat#userConstrainedResults=true&amp;refinements=&amp;page=1&amp;pageSize=30&amp;sort=MAX_PROMO_PRICE&amp;definitionPath=/nm/commerce/pagedef/template/EndecaDrivenHome&amp;allStoresInput=false

I'm thinking either the mugs or the Muse candle would be in the right price point...

DECISIONS!!!

Actually, just noticed the "Pop Candle" ....kind of an obvious choice to include!


----------



## MKSB (Oct 16, 2013)

I got the Nina box! I would much rather spend my $100 on a box I KNOW is going to be all fashion stuff and Nina's taste is impeccable (more than I can say about the last few PS boxes). I am thinking that if her box is good/successful then we might be seeing a lot more competition for PS in the future. I certainly hope so anyway, I love the fashion/lifestyle subscriptions.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 16, 2013)

Where's the Nina box?


----------



## MKSB (Oct 16, 2013)

http://quarterly.co/products/nina-garcia

Supposedly it's going to be a high value box which is rare for Quarterly boxes. They mostly hit their price point almost exactly. I'm excited for it!


----------



## northwest22 (Oct 16, 2013)

> Gah. I am someone who looooves Jonathan Adler. But I could drop that much on one really nice thing from his shop and be much happier. Or a kindle and one JA item... I have the feeling the $600 value will be inflated with $100 makeup items etc. but for people who regularly drop $250 on a shirt this is a no brainer. Hope you all really love it!


 I agree. The throw is lovely looking and is probably the softest best quality throw ever. I likely would have gotten the box for $150-$200. But, looking at the price of that brand of make up makes me think the bulk of the value of the rest of the box will be make up (which I don't want or need.) I checked EBay and there are tons of Le Meier (or whatever it's called) items listed and not many bidders. I too would be very disappointed if I got the yellow throw. Wish we knew which color it would be. Too many unknowns for that price. I could upgrade for another 6 months and have money left for something else nice.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Shhhhhhh****t....$250 was my cut off...UGH, do I go for it? That's a large chunk of change for this college student, but I had been estimating $250...

Ahh, one second I'm like, "YEAH!! DO IT!!" and then I'm like, "Uhhhh...what if it's a box full of nada?" and then the other side of me is like, "It's NEIMAN MARCUS! NOT NADA!"
I say don't do it!  There will be so many amazing deals this holiday season.  Don't tie up all your money in one box of mystery items!


----------



## xoxcel6 (Oct 16, 2013)

No way am I spending $250 on this!  I'm going to give the Nina Garcia box a try instead.


----------



## boxnewbie (Oct 16, 2013)

Aaah self control! I'm Not buying it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but then again, no... I'll wait..so temptinggg


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 16, 2013)

$250 is just too much for me to spend right now. I've already signed up for the Nina Garcia box which I'm SO looking forward to!!


----------



## katiew (Oct 16, 2013)

Watching from the sidelines on this one... $250 on surprises is just too much for me!


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah, I think I'll muse on it today at work..

Neiman Marcus or Nina Garcia.

I didn't realize her box was still available.

And I'm getting one tonight, lmfao!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gah. I am someone who looooves Jonathan Adler. But I could drop that much on one really nice thing from his shop and be much happier.

Or a kindle and one JA item...

I have the feeling the $600 value will be inflated with $100 makeup items etc. but for people who regularly drop $250 on a shirt this is a no brainer.

Hope you all really love it!
My thoughts exactly, I'd rather pick up something from the JA menagerie and pocket the difference. The timing is awkward for me; I'll be on vacation when it arrives, and it's too early to justify as a holiday gift for myself. I do look forward to seeing what's in it, and congrats to everyone able to take the plunge!

My only concern is that I'm a little worried about how this will affect the regular sub. I enjoyed the October box, but I hope the regular subscription doesn't become full of low-end items whilst everything better is reserved for limited boxes. That's what gives me pause about extending my subscription.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 16, 2013)

I am so disappointed in the price of this box.  I think this may be the first Popsugar box for women I will be skipping.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 16, 2013)

So is anyone going to go for it?


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 16, 2013)

Gah! $250 is too high for this gal. I need a popsugar daddy to buy me that box otherwise it's not happening. Le sigh...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm in! I got Nina's box too.  I'm addicted.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 16, 2013)

I had been debating on Nina Garcia box but after seeing $250 price tag of PS/Neiman Box, I felt totally justified getting Nina's instead. If I spent $250 it's going to be on exactly the products I want.  I do love the look of that throw but I think I'll take someone's suggestion and find one online like it.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyExpat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 




  Way above my pay grade just before Xmas!
Exactly, if the government wasn't shut down, and we weren't about to begin defaulting on payments tomorrow, and our credit wasn't about to be downgraded, and it wasn't right before xmas, and I didn't have 2 little girls with wishlists, then I might consider $250. $250 is 2 American girl dolls with accessories!  In my house we measure money by American girl dolls (my daughters both have 3, 2 each bought second hand on ebay, and one each bought new at the American girl store).  If something costs $1000, I say "that is like 10 American Girl Dolls", lol. It is my job to make their dreams come true...I can wait for my birthday (Feb).  I am glad that the box is so expensive, because it is no longer tempting for me!  $150 would have been very hard to resist, but I can now stop thinking about it! For those lucky individuals who are able to purchase right now, good for you!   I hope it will be an amazing box, and I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 16, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks the timing of this box is really poor on PS's part? I mean, with it so close to the holidays (once it ships), right after the Fall LE box and right before the Winter LE box, if there's one again. Timing is everything and the timing on this seems ridiculous to me.

....Plus I'm still mad at myself for extending my PS sub for a year. I wish I had that $380 back so I could actually afford the NM box I'm such an idiot to tie up that money on this sub.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had been debating on Nina Garcia box but after seeing $250 price tag of PS/Neiman Box, I felt totally justified getting Nina's instead. If I spent $250 it's going to be on exactly the products I want.  I do love the look of that throw but I think I'll take someone's suggestion and find one online like it.
I crochet, so I see a project in my future (although with the price of yarn I may as well just buy one!).


----------



## IffB (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://quarterly.co/products/nina-garcia

Supposedly it's going to be a high value box which is rare for Quarterly boxes. They mostly hit their price point almost exactly. I'm excited for it!
Really - high value?  Did not know that but I am very curious about this box.  Want to sub, but so afraid the jewelry will be from Jewelmint or Gorgana and I will get more Supergoop!


----------



## christinef (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So is anyone going to go for it?
I think I may just do it! $250 is a lot but I figure whatever I don't want from the box will make for really nice Christmas gifts. I hope I don't regret this :/


----------



## Dakota750 (Oct 16, 2013)

Booo, I had convinced the hubby to let me have this for $100 but no way I can justify the $250 price tag.  I'd much rather spend it on 6 months of the regular Popsugar box.  For those of you taking the plunge, I hope it's an amazing box!


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 16, 2013)

I cannot imagine it would be worth to me.  Plus, I have enough cozy blankets


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 16, 2013)

> Gah! $250 is too high for this gal. I need a popsugar daddy to buy me that box otherwise it's not happening. Le sigh...


 Omg...laughing so hard at PopSugar Daddy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My boyfriend got me a years subscription for our anniversary and I will totally mentally refer to him as my PopSugar Daddy now.


----------



## MKSB (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I the only one who thinks the timing of this box is really poor on PS's part? I mean, with it so close to the holidays (once it ships), right after the Fall LE box and right before the Winter LE box, if there's one again. Timing is everything and the timing on this seems ridiculous to me.

....Plus I'm still mad at myself for extending my PS sub for a year. I wish I had that $380 back so I could actually afford the NM box I'm such an idiot to tie up that money on this sub.

In a word, yes. I don't know who is making these decisions but when we're in the midst of a government shutdown and possible default I cannot imagine that the majority of people are going to feel like they can afford to spend money like that on a box full of surprises, inflated throw blanket or not!

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really - high value?  Did not know that but I am very curious about this box.  Want to sub, but so afraid the jewelry will be from Jewelmint or Gorgana and I will get more Supergoop!
Well here's the post with the "semi" spoilers: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/09/nina-garcia-quarterly.html

I highly doubt it would be Jewelmint stuff. Maybe Gorjana but they do have some high end stuff--not like that ugly pink monstrosity bracelet we got in this month's PS box--and my gut tells me probably no makeup.

Maybe you can wait until the first one comes out and see if you want to try it? Coco has a Quarterly box that I wanted to try but I decided to wait and see what her box style is before I get it so I'm just waiting to see.


----------



## superhans (Oct 16, 2013)

$250 makes this decision easy - not happening!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 16, 2013)

Gah. $250?!?!?!?!? I get it - it's high end, it's got a $195 throw, it's going to contain 8 (or is it 9 - throw plus 8 more items?)- BUT $250 for a mystery box of items ?????? I 'm going to need to see almost every item and have just 1 or 2 items remain a mystery for me to spend that much money and then get the item over a month from now.

If the box is $600, so the throw is 1/3 the value of the box....I don't know about this one. I was so excited and now I'm just conflicted. I don't like to be conflicted when I'm trying to shopppppppppp


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 16, 2013)

$250? Oh hell no. Especially since they do this A) The same month where they tell you to extend your subscription before they raise prices B) I just extended mine for a year AND bought my sister a subscription as well. Oh and C) Government shutdown and possible default (which affect me).

I have to pass


----------



## notsousual (Oct 16, 2013)

$250 is a big hell no on my part. My husband offered to buy it for me but I can't justify spending THAT much on a mystery box. We're in the process of moving me to Washington state at the end of this year and I'm not willing to sacrifice that much money at this time. $150 was my cap. Maybe with so much hesitation from us, they'll drop the price?? A girl can dream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you ladies love your box!!


----------



## IffB (Oct 16, 2013)

I am stepping away while I am ahead - no NM, no Nina Garcia.... hopefully BIrchbox will have a limited home edition box - with all the contents listed - that will give me my "fix for" the Holidays....y'all have fun, I am sure it will be lovely!


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So is anyone going to go for it?
Yes.  Definitely.  I expected this to be $250 and am excited to see what it contains!


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow $250 is a lot. And even though I finally got a better paying job, I still don't think I want to pay that much for what is essentially a subscription box. Especially with Christmas coming up.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So is anyone going to go for it?
How about you Ann?


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 16, 2013)

> Gah. $250?!?!?!?!? I get it - it's high end, it's got a $195 throw, it's going to contain 8 (or is it 9 - throw plus 8 more items?)- BUT $250 for a mystery box of items ?????? I 'm going to need to see almost every item andÂ have just 1 or 2 items remain a mystery for me to spend that much money and then get the item over a month from now. If the box is $600, so the throw is 1/3 the value of the box....I don't know about this one. I was so excited and now I'm just conflicted. I don't like to be conflicted when I'm trying to shopppppppppp


 I was thinking the same thing about how the throw is 1/3 the value of the box. I don't love it either. Oh well. I'm content for now with my monthly sub and my quarterly Yuzen. I'd rather save my $250 to go towards my upcoming vacations.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was thinking the same thing about how the throw is 1/3 the value of the box. I don't love it either. Oh well. I'm content for now with my monthly sub and my quarterly Yuzen. I'd rather save my $250 to go towards my upcoming vacations.
Yup, there are a lot ways I could spend that money and I know I would enjoy the outcome.  Honestly, I prefer the monthly treats to these big ticket ones.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 16, 2013)

Do I think the throw is cute? Yes. Do I love it and must have the box? For $250, definitely not.

I'm excited to see what you ladies end up getting, and if I want to try any of it I'm sure there will be plenty of people selling things on ebay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Oct 16, 2013)

Yikes... I just can't spend that much! I was planning on using overtime money, but I'm not getting THAT much this week! I need to research Nina Garcia... Hopefully her tastes would match up with mine! I'd love a Birchbox home box! I know I loved the last one I got. =) and I agree... They'd have to disclose pretty much all of the items for me to pay $250. Too big of a gamble on not knowing. I can find a chevron throw elsewhere.


----------



## sylarana (Oct 16, 2013)

I will skip this one as well. I love the throw, but don't like the yellow or orange colors. So, there's a 40% chance that I'm spending $250 on a box of things without liking the big item. I'd rather buy one of the throws in my fav color and save $55 for more things that I really like.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

While I do agree that the prices can be inflated, I bet that throw is the softest cotton ever. You're paying more for it, but you're also getting better quality. Sure I can buy that one from Overstock and have something that looks similar, but there's no comparison on quality.
 I don't know...a throw would have to be woven out of pure unicorn hair to convince me it was worth such a hefty price.

But I don't think price and quality always correlate directly. Maybe to an extent (i.e. dollar store item vs. luxury item) but I have also encountered extremely expensive items that have paled in comparison to cheaper ones I've found...so for me, retail price doesn't mean much when it comes to quality.

As much as I like the idea of this box, I'll have to pass...even if I had the extra $250 to throw around right now, I'm not sure I could bring myself to do it without knowing the full contents!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How about you Ann?
Right now I'm leaning towards not purchasing because....

The throw I'd end up gifting for xmas.

I find the Adler stuff to quirky for my taste and his stuff is available at JCPenney's.  I think it'll be another home decor item too, which I'd probably end up gifting.

The beauty item...in my personal opinion is over priced.  Not saying it's not worth it for some, but personally not worth it to me.

Also I just forked over $500-$600 in bills for my surgery this summer so I'm in no position to gamble half of that on a PS box.


----------



## natashaia (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I don't know...a throw would have to be woven out of pure unicorn hair to convince me it was worth such a hefty price.

But I don't think price and quality always correlate directly. Maybe to an extent (i.e. dollar store item vs. luxury item) but I have also encountered extremely expensive items that have paled in comparison to cheaper ones I've found...so for me, retail price doesn't mean much when it comes to quality.

As much as I like the idea of this box, I'll have to pass...even if I had the extra $250 to throw around right now, I'm not sure I could bring myself to do it without knowing the full contents!
Yeah. often you really are just paying for the brand. Which is fine if some people want it, but if others don't that is fine too. I have the softest faux fur throw from steinmart that i got for  under 20 dollars on sale. its amazing! http://www.steinmart.com/feizy--bella-zebra-faux-fur-throw-zid25-501291538/cat-25-catid-80

It doesn't match my room though. :/


----------



## natashaia (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

$250 is just too much for me to spend right now. I've already signed up for the Nina Garcia box which I'm SO looking forward to!!
Do you know if you can purchase the nina garcia box after the items are revealed?


----------



## OiiO (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yikes... I just can't spend that much! I was planning on using overtime money, but I'm not getting THAT much this week! I need to research Nina Garcia... Hopefully her tastes would match up with mine! I'd love a Birchbox home box! I know I loved the last one I got. =) and I agree... They'd have to disclose pretty much all of the items for me to pay $250. Too big of a gamble on not knowing. I can find a chevron throw elsewhere.
Nina has a very classic refined taste, and she even wrote a book called The One Hundred about 100 items every woman must own that will never go out of style. Some of those pieces are questionable (Blackberry, huh??), but most of them I would say are pretty spot-on.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I don't know...a throw would have to be woven out of pure unicorn hair to convince me it was worth such a hefty price.

But I don't think price and quality always correlate directly. Maybe to an extent (i.e. dollar store item vs. luxury item) but I have also encountered extremely expensive items that have paled in comparison to cheaper ones I've found...so for me, retail price doesn't mean much when it comes to quality.

As much as I like the idea of this box, I'll have to pass...even if I had the extra $250 to throw around right now, I'm not sure I could bring myself to do it without knowing the full contents!
Yeah. often you really are just paying for the brand. Which is fine if some people want it, but if others don't that is fine too. I have the softest faux fur throw from steinmart that i got for  under 20 dollars on sale. its amazing! http://www.steinmart.com/feizy--bella-zebra-faux-fur-throw-zid25-501291538/cat-25-catid-80

It doesn't match my room though. :/

That's adorable! Woudln't match my room either, though...but that would actually make an amazing christmas gift for my sister..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The chevron one would match my room...but I'm going to have to stick to the more affordable Overstock version.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Snolili (Oct 16, 2013)

$250? Sigh. I just can't justify it. But the throw is so pretty...but I'd be sad if I got it in any color but blue, lol.


----------



## kayglass (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Exactly, if the government wasn't shut down, and we weren't about to begin defaulting on payments tomorrow, and our credit wasn't about to be downgraded, and it wasn't right before xmas, and I didn't have 2 little girls with wishlists, then I might consider $250. $250 is 2 American girl dolls with accessories!  In my house we measure money by American girl dolls (my daughters both have 3, 2 each bought second hand on ebay, and one each bought new at the American girl store).  If something costs $1000, I say "that is like 10 American Girl Dolls", lol. It is my job to make their dreams come true...I can wait for my birthday (Feb).  I am glad that the box is so expensive, because it is no longer tempting for me!  $150 would have been very hard to resist, but I can now stop thinking about it! For those lucky individuals who are able to purchase right now, good for you!   I hope it will be an amazing box, and I can't wait to see what you get!
Good mama! Your post made me smile because of the American Girl Doll stuff! That's how I used to think of money when I was a little girl -- Addy was my first big ticket purchase that I had saved and saved for with my allowance. I still have her and can't wait for my little girl to be old enough to play with my dolls.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 16, 2013)

The site is down for "maintenance!"


----------



## eas00 (Oct 16, 2013)

They are updating the website. I'm getting excited.


----------



## Marisa Gondrez (Oct 16, 2013)

Where is the link to buy the NM box? I don't see it on the Popsugar site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisa Gondrez (Oct 16, 2013)

Where is the link to buy the NM box? I don't see it on the Popsugar site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 16, 2013)

It is up now.


----------



## annifer (Oct 16, 2013)

It's available now.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ordered!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 16, 2013)

I definitely don't have $250 I can just blow on a box that I don't know I'll love! That $250 could by me a lot of stuff I know I would like or could use! I wish I just had money laying around for stuff like this, but I don't. Kind of envious of those that do.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ordered!





I hope you love it


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 16, 2013)

> Do you know if you can purchase the nina garcia box after the items are revealed?Â


 I'm not sure, this is her first box. I hope it's fabulous!


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 16, 2013)

Just ordered it!  I'm hoping there's still a $100 holiday LE box from popsugar... time will tell.


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 16, 2013)

Oouuff.. $272.19 with tax! 

This is a first for me, but I'm going to have to pass!


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh god what did I just do...


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 16, 2013)

> I hope you love it


 Thanks! I will say though, that if this box sucks, I will never buy another special edition box again!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 16, 2013)

> Oouuff.. $272.19 with tax!Â  This is a first for me, but I'm going to have to pass!


 Oooh that stinks. No tax here.


----------



## cmello (Oct 16, 2013)

here's hoping not a lot of people order and they reduce the price!


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oouuff.. $272.19 with tax! 

This is a first for me, but I'm going to have to pass!
UGH....wow


----------



## annifer (Oct 16, 2013)

If I order it, it would be $265 with tax.  I'm still on the fence though.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oouuff.. $272.19 with tax! 

This is a first for me, but I'm going to have to pass!
Excuse me while I pick my jaw up from my desk!

I hope this box is great for those that are brave enough to buy it, I have to admit I'm incredibly curious to see what's in it.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 16, 2013)

According to PS's website, they're describing it as a holiday box:

_*"Neiman Marcus Fashion Director Ken Downing and POPSUGAR Editor in Chief Lisa Sugar present an indulgent, one-of-a-kind holiday box"*_

So no other holiday box this year??


----------



## christinef (Oct 16, 2013)

I caved  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have no self control. Here's to hoping there is a Michael Kors bracelet and a nice wallet or clutch!


----------



## eas00 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: â€œThis box is going to be more expensive, but when youâ€™re working with a high-end retailer like Neiman Marcus, you want to be able to go as high as possible,â€ said Sugar. â€œWeâ€™ve done surveys where we found that our customers were all pleasantly surprised by the $100 retail boxesâ€¦Weâ€™re confident that weâ€™ll be able to do it even at the [$250] price point.â€
http://www.adweek.com/news/advertising-branding/popsugar-partners-neiman-marcus-luxury-subscription-box-153159

I thought what she had to say was interesting.


----------



## eas00 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks! I will say though, that if this box sucks, I will never buy another special edition box again!!!
I ordered it as well and I agree if its terrible I won't buy another special edition box.


----------



## maleia91 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh god what did I just do...
LOL I thought the same :/

Stupid taxes! But, I ordered.


----------



## JessP (Oct 16, 2013)

$250 + $20 in taxes for me.. can't justify $270. I may, however, end up buying that cute chevron throw that @yousoldtheworld posted earlier in the thread - that I can justify!


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 16, 2013)

I couldn't resist, and ordered it. With tax it was just over $270. Yuck. I'm really thinking it will be worth it, though! I haven't been disappointed with any PopSugar box yet, honestly. Oh, but if they end up reducing the price, you better believe I'll be raising heck if they don't offer a rebate to those of us who have already purchased, lol!


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 16, 2013)

Decisions decisions !!!!!when it says that there is 8 luxury items valued at $600 and the throw being $195 that leaves $400 for 7 items !! Out of which I'm sure one will be a food item. Lol I'm really trying to convince myself not to get this !! I would be totally guilt ridden if I did !!


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm saving that $270 for the 110.2% increase of my health insurance.

Poooof!


----------



## ydlr20 (Oct 16, 2013)

As much as it breaks my heart, I will pass on this one. I was willing to shell out $200, but $250 is just too much for me right now :-(


----------



## Jenn I (Oct 16, 2013)

Just ordered it!!! 

And for anyone wondering... it's DEFINITELY looking like Christmas/Wintertime themed products are a possibility. After the purchase, it had a link to where the items will be sold after the Box release in November, and out of the 47 items in this guide's "Home" section, the Chevron throw is an item. Maybe I'm totally wrong, but that's just my guess. The only thing that worries me is almost all the "Home" items are just VERY EXPENSIVE xmas/winter decorations! Including a $170 SMALL CANDLE?! yikes. I hope most of the items are Clothes, beauty &amp; accessories. I like that stuff much better.


----------



## PsyDivaES (Oct 16, 2013)

Le MÃ©tier de Beaute just posted on FB that their item is a newly created limited edition Kaleidescope! (they didn't specify eyes, lips etc) Those retail for about $95. LOVE the eye Kaleidescope I got in the VIP box. I think I'm in....


----------



## hakau (Oct 16, 2013)

$272.50 for California customers.I'm going to pass.

THis looks doomed already just like their target collabo


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 16, 2013)

> Le MÃ©tier de Beaute just posted on FB that their item is a newly created limited edition Kaleidescope! (they didn't specify eyes, lips etc) Those retail for about $95. LOVE the eye Kaleidescope I got in the VIP box. I think I'm in....


 I had actually assumed this when I saw that brand was in there.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 16, 2013)

I hope it's an eye kaleidoscope! I got the lip one in my other box and sold it on eBay because I don't do lips. Or perhaps a mixed kaleidoscope?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hakau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
THis looks doomed already just like their target collabo
LOL.  Such a cheery statement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Let's hope it's nice for those of us that ordered.   I doubt they will drop the price point as they likely did a business plan.  Maybe offer an incentive later.  Worse case is that we have some gifts to give to people at the holidays or items to sell or more goodie to trade to get that must have item that we missed.


----------



## amdoerr (Oct 16, 2013)

I just "tried" to order just to see how much my tax would be (to try to sway me from not ordering it), and it says $0, and I'm in Georgia. Did anyone else have this happen?


----------



## christinef (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just "tried" to order just to see how much my tax would be (to try to sway me from not ordering it), and it says $0, and I'm in Georgia. Did anyone else have this happen? 
I just ordered, I'm in Colorado and my tax was $0. Not all states have online sales tax.


----------



## amdoerr (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *christinef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered, I'm in Colorado and my tax was $0. Not all states have online sales tax.
Wonderful, thank you!! I'm from Michigan so I don't know how the in's and out's of Georgia yet... I don't even know how much their sales tax is


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 16, 2013)

I bought it. No taxes for me either (Iowa). Hope it's worth it!


----------



## IffB (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wonderful, thank you!! I'm from Michigan so I don't know how the in's and out's of Georgia yet... I don't even know how much their sales tax is 




 
No tax from PopSugar for Georgia Residents...yet.


----------



## amdoerr (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No tax from PopSugar for Georgia Residents...yet.
haha hopefully it stays that way!


----------



## summergal80 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ugh. I have to sit this one out. I feel like the girl that doesn't get to sit at the cool table in the lunchroom.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jenn I* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just ordered it!!! 

And for anyone wondering... it's DEFINITELY looking like Christmas/Wintertime themed products are a possibility. After the purchase, it had a link to where the items will be sold after the Box release in November, and out of the 47 items in this guide's "Home" section, the Chevron throw is an item. Maybe I'm totally wrong, but that's just my guess. The only thing that worries me is almost all the "Home" items are just VERY EXPENSIVE xmas/winter decorations! Including a $170 SMALL CANDLE?! yikes. I hope most of the items are Clothes, beauty &amp; accessories. I like that stuff much better. 
This is good to know; I was guessing one of the items was probably a candle. Can you share the link or post a screenshot so we have a better idea?

I'm still on the fence; really not sure I want/need winter/holiday items.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I wonder if it's the same issue that I've had with another situation. I'm the treasurer for our local school's music boosters. We use a specific program for communication, billing, etc. Whenever I send emails from that program, there are a few people who cannot receive them no matter what I've done or those not getting them have done. Turns out it was the service provider for the emails not letting the emails go through. For instance, one lady had her work email as the email listed and the IT department at her company had to "whitelist" us before she could get the emails.

Not sure that's what is going on here, but I wonder?

Yeah, that is the canned response.  I have this same problem with Julep's emails as well as with PopSugar.  It most definitely could be our email service providers causing the issue.  If there is content in the HTML code, images or text of the email that looks suspicious, even if it's truly harmless, you might not even see the email in your Junk folder.  It just doesn't get delivered.  Also, if a particular IP address has a history of sending "suspicious" content, or sending to bad email addresses, email providers will block their messages, too.  I bet these companies have REALLY small email marketing teams who just aren't trained/equipped to dig into their email deliverability metrics and identify where their emails are getting blocked.  You have to do some serious testing/monitoring with most email providers to "fake out" their tracking mechanisms and get your IP address off the blocked lists.   You also have to clean up your data on a regular basis!   So frustrating...


----------



## bttrflie (Oct 16, 2013)

It's $265 for Michigan residents. I just ordered mine and I'm excited!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had actually assumed this when I saw that brand was in there.
oooh where did you see the list of brands?!!!!

I am in.! Just ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't think they'll drop the price. I do feel like they have low stock though.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 16, 2013)

As curious as I am, I'm going to pass this one. I can't justify $270 for stuff I may or may not like. Plus, I have other expenses coming up including a new pair of glasses.


----------



## MelissaB (Oct 16, 2013)

I wish I had self control. I am able to rationalize anything &amp; just ordered. If I don't LOVE this box, I will never order another luxury box from PS again. I've cancelled all my subscriptions but PS &amp; Bondi. I'll skip Bondi for at least a few months. And, I am officially on a no buy- except necessities.


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh geeze $250 ps must really have wanted to up their prices. I probably shouldn't buy it. That's too high a gamble if I don't like the items.


----------



## hakau (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL.  Such a cheery statement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Let's hope it's nice for those of us that ordered.   I doubt they will drop the price point as they likely did a business plan.  Maybe offer an incentive later.  Worse case is that we have some gifts to give to people at the holidays or items to sell or more goodie to trade to get that must have item that we missed.

I'm not trying to be a party pooper but $270 is a lot of money

I'm just saying that this might back fire on them. First they raised the montly price and now the super expensive box. 

I really hope you girls get your money worth with this box


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 16, 2013)

> Wonderful, thank you!!Â I'm from Michigan so I don't know how the in's and out's of Georgia yet... I don't even know how muchÂ their sales tax isÂ :icon_neut Â


 I moved to Georgia from CA a couple of years ago. Welcome! pm me if you need anything georgia related!


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 16, 2013)

Does anyone else think it's odd that there wasn't another spoiler considering the high cost of the box????


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 16, 2013)

So with the LMdB kaleidoscope and the throw those two items make up about HALF the value of the box, so now 6 items are going to make up the other $300, one of which will probably be a food item like gourmet marshmallows or hot chocolate. 

I don't know....... this box will be  $265 for me. What to do, what to do...... I'll go back and forth and then finally decide to get it and the box will be sold out - that's what will happen!


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 16, 2013)

I was willing to pay up to 150 for this box. I can't afford 250. Have fun ladies who bought the box. I really hope it is awesome! Kinda bummed I won't be buying this one.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone else think it's odd that there wasn't another spoiler considering the high cost of the box????
I'm really really hoping there isn't another spoiler (unless it's the kaleidoscope given I already have some hint about that). They will do it if they need to push more boxes.  It's so much more fun to be surprised!


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm really really hoping there isn't another spoiler (unless it's the kaleidoscope given I already have some hint about that). They will do it if they need to push more boxes.  It's so much more fun to be surprised!
I agree, even though I am usually spoiler-crazy. With this box, I'm going to make an effort to remain as spoiler free as possible. Lately when I have read spoilers, I've thought that I would really dislike a box based on the reactions of others. Then, when it arrived, I was really happy with what I got. For $270 (boo, tax!) I want to remain as excited about this as possible, and hopefully that excitement will remain when the box arrives and I know all of the contents! Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alliekers (Oct 16, 2013)

I went ahead and ordered mine this morning. The Chevron throw will be perfect for my new place and hopefully the other items will be the icing on the cake. I'm hoping for some stuff for myself but also something I can use as a nice gift for someone else on my list.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Oct 16, 2013)

This sounds like a lot of fun - but I'm not sure I can justify the expense at the moment.  I just did the VIP vault via Le Metier de Beaute and that was a large chunk of change at once but I have been really happy with that sub . . . I'm waffling.  Either way, I hope it's amazing for you guys who bit the bullet and ordered it.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm really really hoping there isn't another spoiler (unless it's the kaleidoscope given I already have some hint about that). They will do it if they need to push more boxes.  It's so much more fun to be surprised!
I have such a love-hate relationship with spoilers! I try to hold out as long as I can (which is usually like..a few hours at most) but always end up peeking. I really want to be surprised with this box! Maybe if they just released more of the brands that will be featured. It's enough of a spoiler for people to decide if it's worth it, without having to reveal the actual product?


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 16, 2013)

PS posted about the box on their Facebook page saying it's selling out quickly. The price isn't being well-received by their Facebook fans though, according to the replies.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Oct 16, 2013)

I will bet you all one million dollars that they don't lower the price. And it will sell out.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 16, 2013)

> I will bet you all one million dollars that they don't lower the price. And it will sell out.Â


 Agree. They may be reaching for a market with more income than those of us who spend a little on treats now and then.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautifyMyLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will bet you all one million dollars that they don't lower the price. And it will sell out. 
Sadly, I have the feeling you'll be right.


----------



## looloo62 (Oct 16, 2013)

I have no self control!  I just joined PS for 6 months the other day to avoid the price increase and "save" money.  Then this morning, I couldn't help myself and bought the Neiman Marcus box.  This is the most i've EVER spent on something that I'm not even sure what I'm going to get.  Plus, being from CA, I had to pay tax, so the total came out to $272.50.  I really hope it will be worth it or else i'm never ever buying a luxury box again.  No golden tote for me next month....or for the next few months   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## easteregg (Oct 16, 2013)

If your state has sales tax at all but weren't charged for it, you are supposed to report it come tax time.  It's called a use tax.  But we all pay it.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm amazed at how many people seem to be legitimately ANGRY at this price. Look, PopSugar is not a stupid company, nor is Neiman Marcus -- I guarantee they've done market research that told them there would be plenty of people willing to spend that kind of money. If it's too much for you, don't buy it! But to suggest that they should lower their price or that they're going to be losing subscribers en masse is a bit silly. It's worth what people will pay for it, and people WILL pay $250...just maybe not most of the people on this board.


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 16, 2013)

This is my favorite comment from the PS FB page: At that price, a HOT guy better pop out of the box wearing nothing but the Chevron Throw.

Haha!


----------



## christinef (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautifyMyLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm amazed at how many people seem to be legitimately ANGRY at this price. Look, PopSugar is not a stupid company, nor is Neiman Marcus -- I guarantee they've done market research that told them there would be plenty of people willing to spend that kind of money. If it's too much for you, don't buy it! But to suggest that they should lower their price or that they're going to be losing subscribers en masse is a bit silly. It's worth what people will pay for it, and people WILL pay $250...just maybe not most of the people on this board.
I completely agree, it is Neiman Marcus so I would expect it to be expensive. I think people just use social media to vent negativity, more than people use it to give positive feedback to a company. I'm sure it will sell out and I'm sure that popsugar will still make $100 special edition boxes in the future. Who knows, they still may do another $100 holiday box more like the ones we have seen in the past.


----------



## MissKellyC (Oct 16, 2013)

> Nina has a very classic refined taste, and she even wrote a book called The One Hundred about 100 items every woman must own that will never go out of style. Some of those pieces are questionable (Blackberry, huh??), but most of them I would say are pretty spot-on.


 Thanks!! I may try that box instead as a treat to myself. =)


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 16, 2013)

I am confident they will not lower the price.  Still, there can be a big gap between retail value of things and what I would actually pay for it.  And I would not buy either of the items mentioned yet at anything close to their retail value.

That said, I hope those of you that do order, love it   

Also, I had to spend $230 on medicine today, that kind of puts it into perspective for me.


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

While I do agree that the prices can be inflated, I bet that throw is the softest cotton ever. You're paying more for it, but you're also getting better quality. Sure I can buy that one from Overstock and have something that looks similar, but there's no comparison on quality.
Agreed.


----------



## jackieee (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah, $250 is over the price I said I'd pay, so I'm sadly passing on this one. I'm going to do this...if I really have to have one of the items that ends up being in the box, I'll buy ONE thing. $250 is just too much money to pay in case I'm not a big fan of the box.

Hope everyone who ordered one loves it!!


----------



## alliekers (Oct 16, 2013)

It seems likely that Popsugar will still do their "regular" $100 LE box for winter as well. They've got to understand that not all their subscribers are going to shell out $250 for this box but that many would still likely consider a $100 box. Or maybe I'm just hopeful because I know I want both. When was it last year that Popsugar notified us about the LE Winter box? Was it October or November?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my favorite comment from the PS FB page: At that price, a HOT guy better pop out of the box wearing nothing but the Chevron Throw.

Haha!
That's fantastic!  Though if he's only $250, I would question him. LOL


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now I'm leaning towards not purchasing because....

The throw I'd end up gifting for xmas.

I find the Adler stuff to quirky for my taste and his stuff is available at JCPenney's.  I think it'll be another home decor item too, which I'd probably end up gifting.

The beauty item...in my personal opinion is over priced.  Not saying it's not worth it for some, but personally not worth it to me.

Also I just forked over $500-$600 in bills for my surgery this summer so I'm in no position to gamble half of that on a PS box.
That really says a lot because I know how much you love PS


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 16, 2013)

> I'm amazed at how many people seem to be legitimately ANGRY at this price. Look, PopSugar is not a stupid company, nor is Neiman MarcusÂ -- I guarantee they've done market research that told them there would be plenty of people willing to spend that kind of money. If it's too much for you, don't buy it! But to suggest that they should lower their price or that they're going to be losing subscribers en masse is a bit silly. It's worth what people will pay for it, and people WILLÂ pay $250...just maybe not most of the people on this board.


 I think on social media and even this board, you get a lot of people with a lot of different circumstances. I'm 29 with no kids, dual income household, established in my career and my husband and I are doing well (which I am thankful for every day!). If I had seen this when I was a 19 year old college student working part time I would have been mad and thought it was ridiculous. I also might have bought it on a credit card that I didn't pay off every month, but that's a different story! So yes, if I were younger or had kids to take care of I might be a little peeved about it and it's so easy for that to boil over onto the Internet.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think on social media and even this board, you get a lot of people with a lot of different circumstances. I'm 29 with no kids, dual income household, established in my career and my husband and I are doing well (which I am thankful for every day!). If I had seen this when I was a 19 year old college student working part time I would have been mad and thought it was ridiculous. I also might have bought it on a credit card that I didn't pay off every month, but that's a different story!

So yes, if I were younger or had kids to take care of I might be a little peeved about it and it's so easy for that to boil over onto the Internet.
Yeah, we all come from different places.  I could buy it, but there is nothing that indicates that it would be a good choice for me.  I cannot say that I would get mad at PS even if I could not buy it.  I am just disappointed the combination is not right for me to indulge in one of their treats, since I have enjoyed them so much historically.  

I do not see the value in the throw, and I have plenty in that category I already own. Same with the palette.  I have enough makeup to last me many years. And LMDB just does not appeal to me that much.  If they said they were including the UD VIce 2 palette, I might have to think twice, just because I KNOW I love UD.  Nothing has popped up yet that has me excited.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That really says a lot because I know how much you love PS
I KNOW!  I do love their special edition boxes and have no doubt this one will be great as well.

Don't think for a moment that I didn't consider texting my boyfriend and asking him to get it for me for xmas.  HA!

On a funny note he returned from a trip to visit his family yesterday and saw that I got the Can't Cook, cookbook in my October box.  He grumbled, turns out he bought me the book as an xmas present!


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I KNOW!  I do love their special edition boxes and have no doubt this one will be great as well.

Don't think for a moment that I didn't consider texting my boyfriend and asking him to get it for me for xmas.  HA!

On a funny note he returned from a trip to visit his family yesterday and saw that I got the Can't Cook, cookbook in my October box.  He grumbled, turns out he bought me the book as an xmas present!   
I am pretty sure my BF has not thought about Christmas yet but I will not be asking for this box. Yesterday, I mentioned that it was going up for sale and he said, "You know you are going to buy it."  And generally that is a safe bet, but not this time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am pretty sure my BF has not thought about Christmas yet but I will not be asking for this box. Yesterday, I mentioned that it was going up for sale and he said, "You know you are going to buy it."  And generally that is a safe bet, but not this time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I have a feeling there may be some boxes available come November/December when buyers remorse hits, so if I am loving the other products in the box I could always scoop them up here or on eBay.  

But I agree with your other comment, nothing about the spoilers releases so far appeals to me so much that I want to get the box this time around.  If they do another holiday lux box for $100 in December I am most certainly purchasing it and a mens box too.

I'm very excited to see what else is in this box and very happy for those taking the plunge.  I think it's going to be one helluva box.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 16, 2013)

I am very sure this box is going to be indulgent and full of high-end goodies. I am excited to see what eveyone who took the plunge will get!

I have enough eyeshadows to last a lifetime - between this month PS, the PS Style Box and the FabFitFun one, I don't know if I would need a whopping $95 LMDB pallette. The throw is not cashmere, but the print is cute. I bet there will be a candle (I have a ton of them ) probably a NM cashmere scarf, a keyboard for Ipad and some sweet treats wrapped in golden foil, lol. My husband offered to buy this for me, but I just don't need all this things. Nina Garcia Box? I am axcited about it.


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 16, 2013)

Exactly. I'm 32, single, no kids, professional job. I can afford it, I just don't see the rationale in forking over nearly $300 on a "surprise" that I may or may not like, especially so close to Christmas when I have lots of other people to buy for. This is a miss for me.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Exactly. I'm 32, single, no kids, professional job. I can afford it, I just don't see the rationale in forking over nearly $300 on a "surprise" that I may or may not like, especially so close to Christmas when I have lots of other people to buy for. This is a miss for me.
I am in the exact same situation as you, right down to the age. I second all that you said; the timing of this box doesn't work for me.


----------



## had706 (Oct 16, 2013)

I really really want this box but I just can't justify the $250 cost. There are just too many other boxes I want to try! I can't wait to see all the reviews though!


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think on social media and even this board, you get a lot of people with a lot of different circumstances. I'm 29 with no kids, dual income household, established in my career and my husband and I are doing well (which I am thankful for every day!). If I had seen this when I was a 19 year old college student working part time I would have been mad and thought it was ridiculous. I also might have bought it on a credit card that I didn't pay off every month, but that's a different story!

So yes, if I were younger or had kids to take care of I might be a little peeved about it and it's so easy for that to boil over onto the Internet.
You just described my life!!!!!! college student me is definately glad sub boxes didn't exist 7+ years ago.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah, if you don't like it then you don't like it. I was mainly talking about the Facebook posts that are people freaking out. I haven't seen anyone getting crazy on here!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 16, 2013)

> college student me is definately glad sub boxes didn't exist 7+ years ago.


 Yes! I would have been in a huge amount of trouble because I had NO self control back then. I would have had every box possible!


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok guys do you all feel like we are being groomed by PS to spend more and more $. So the regular boxes went up and the LE boxes used to be $100...Lisa Sugar said they did surveys so obviously quite a few ppl said they would be willing to pay more. So this box is $250...in a few months will there be a $300 box and I will be like well it's not THAT much more.....hahahaha kwim???!!!


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh also I wish the ppl who ordered this had an option to "skip" the monthly box for November....I mean that will be meh in comparison (for those who ordered).


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't know if we're being groomed, but I hope this is only a 1 time or once a year thing. I'd like to think that if they turn around again in March or April for a "Summer Fun" version, that I won't be doing it again. Honestly with these special edition boxes and the regular boxes, it's starting to add up to too much STUFF! Some of it is consumable but I also have a big bag full of stuff and paying more for more stuff I don't need is not something I want to continue. I'm hoping this is a one time very special thing.


----------



## bttrflie (Oct 16, 2013)

I bought this box but wouldn't be opposed to buying another box if there is a holiday one too. I think I have a popsugar addiction.


----------



## junkiejk (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Exactly. I'm 32, single, no kids, professional job. I can afford it, I just don't see the rationale in forking over nearly $300 on a "surprise" that I may or may not like, especially so close to Christmas when I have lots of other people to buy for. This is a miss for me.
   I agree, I am skipping this one too.  The throw is nice, no way in my opinion worth $200, it's small and cotton.   The odds that I will love the     remainder enough to justify the $250 expense is unlikely.  If there are only 1-2 things I really like in the box (as is usually the case) I can most likely buy them for $250.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *junkiejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
     I agree, I am skipping this one too.  The throw is nice, no way in my opinion worth $200, it's small and cotton.   The odds that I will love the     remainder enough to justify the $250 expense is unlikely.  If there are only 1-2 things I really like in the box (as is usually the case) I can most likely buy them for $250.
I am skipping  this one   too.    The  throw will not match my house.  If there throw was a solid  I would have   gone  for the box. My   family and friends     all    have   prints in   there   house  so I cant even think of a person to gift it too.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone else notice that the colors of the throw from the spoiler are different than the colors of the throw on the NM site??


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think on social media and even this board, you get a lot of people with a lot of different circumstances. I'm 29 with no kids, dual income household, established in my career and my husband and I are doing well (which I am thankful for every day!). If I had seen this when I was a 19 year old college student working part time I would have been mad and thought it was ridiculous. I also might have bought it on a credit card that I didn't pay off every month, but that's a different story!

So yes, if I were younger or had kids to take care of I might be a little peeved about it and it's so easy for that to boil over onto the Internet.

Yes! It's frustrating for me when people on Facebook talk about how this is "a box for the 1%" and assume that people who have the $250 to spare are rich and spoiled. Nope, I'm just a young professional with very few financial obligations. No kids, no pets, I live in a city with super low cost of living, and I got really lucky with my career. I remember the same thing happened on Sephora's page when they launched VIB Rouge. A lot of hateful comments about people using "daddy's credit card" to buy $1000 worth of cosmetics and how people who do that don't have their priorities straight. 

I don't really get why people are getting angry with the price. There are lots of things I can't afford and would love to have, but I'm certainly not mad whenever I walk past an LV store or something in the mall.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone else notice that the colors of the throw from the spoiler are different than the colors of the throw on the NM site??

I noticed that too. It's strange.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone else notice that the colors of the throw from the spoiler are different than the colors of the throw on the NM site??

I can't tell if it's just a weird yellow filter on photoshop or if they're actually different colors. The yellow one in the email could be the green one on the NM website, and the green in the email could be the blue from the NM website. I hope that's the case, because I like the colors on the NM website much more!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *secrethoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes! It's frustrating for me when people on Facebook talk about how this is "a box for the 1%" and assume that people who have the $250 to spare are rich and spoiled. Nope, I'm just a young professional with very few financial obligations. No kids, no pets, I live in a city with super low cost of living, and I got really lucky with my career. I remember the same thing happened on Sephora's page when they launched VIB Rouge. A lot of hateful comments about people using "daddy's credit card" to buy $1000 worth of cosmetics and how people who do that don't have their priorities straight.

I don't really get why people are getting angry with the price. There are lots of things I can't afford and would love to have, but I'm certainly not mad whenever I walk past an LV store or something in the mall.
I can afford the  box I wouldn't assume we all cannot afford   it as   much as I do not want to spend that kind  of  money  on something I have no idea what I am getting.  Some  people pick and chose what they want to take risks on.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can afford the  box I wouldn't assume we all cannot afford   it as   much as I do not want to spend that kind  of  money  on something I have no idea what I am getting.  Some  people pick and chose what they want to take risks on.

Oh no, I wasn't trying to imply that those who didn't buy the box can't afford to do so! 

I was just talking about how some angry people on Facebook seem to think that anyone who buys the box is irresponsible and spoiled, when it's not a fair judgement to make because we're all coming from different places in life. And I personally think it's a little silly for anyone to actually be mad at PS for pricing the box at $250.


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 16, 2013)

> Yes! It's frustrating for me when people on FacebookÂ talk about how this is "a box for the 1%" and assume that people who have the $250 to spare are rich and spoiled. Nope, I'm just a young professional with very few financial obligations.Â No kids, no pets, I live in a city with super low cost of living, and I got really lucky with my career.Â I rememberÂ the same thing happened on Sephora's page when they launched VIB Rouge. AÂ lot of hateful comments about people using "daddy's credit card" to buy $1000 worth of cosmetics and how people who do that don't have their priorities straight.Â  I don't really get why people are getting angry with the price. There are lots of things I can't afford and would love to have, butÂ I'm certainlyÂ not mad whenever I walk past an LV store or something in the mall.Â


 You took exactly what I wanted to say and worded it perfectly. I'm nowhere near the 1%, but I have a full time job where I work hard for good pay, and am young and still live at home. This is a treat for me - a holiday splurge. I'm certainly far from spoiled! I do have to say that those comments are only on Facebook. This board still has a realistic point of view--taking into account individual circumstances and supporting each other. I like that!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *secrethoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes! It's frustrating for me when people on Facebook talk about how this is "a box for the 1%" and assume that people who have the $250 to spare are rich and spoiled. Nope, I'm just a young professional with very few financial obligations. No kids, no pets, I live in a city with super low cost of living, and I got really lucky with my career. I remember the same thing happened on Sephora's page when they launched VIB Rouge. A lot of hateful comments about people using "daddy's credit card" to buy $1000 worth of cosmetics and how people who do that don't have their priorities straight. 

I don't really get why people are getting angry with the price. There are lots of things I can't afford and would love to have, but I'm certainly not mad whenever I walk past an LV store or something in the mall. 
I agree with you completely. Not to mention everyone has different priorities, some may choose to spend their money at Sephora, others on vacations, others on their kids, etc. I don't think we should be judging anyone for living the way that makes them happy.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 16, 2013)

I was thinking this would be my first Pop Sugar LE box, but was hoping it would be $200. After I saw the spoiler, I just knew it was going to be more. Now I don't think $250 is OUTRAGEOUS, but I'd rather see another couple spoilers before committing. They do say the value is $600, but it could just 2 more high value items and then some very meh fillers (another Starbucks VIA perhaps??). 

I just might sit this out and cry when everyone receives their boxes haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Exactly. I'm 32, single, no kids, professional job. I can afford it, I just don't see the rationale in forking over nearly $300 on a "surprise" that I may or may not like, especially so close to Christmas when I have lots of other people to buy for. This is a miss for me.
I'm in a similar situation and I'm going to pass as well. The throw didn't wow me and I'm not leaving the rest to chance.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 16, 2013)

> I agree with you completely. Not to mention everyone has different priorities, some may choose to spend their money at Sephora, others on vacations, others on their kids, etc. I don't think we should be judging anyone for living the way that makes them happy.


 I walk by a mall that contains an Apple store every morning -- at 6:30. Every single morning since the new iPhones were released, there is a line of people waiting for the store to open that goes halfway down the block -- and that's *hours* before the store opens. They even bring chairs. It reminds me of the days when you had to go stand in line in person to get concert tickets (my most memorable stood-in-line-for-hours-to-get-tickets experience: David Bowie's Glass Spider tour). iPhones are not cheap, and the new versions have been out for a few weeks, but there is still a steady demand every single day. I think this box is aimed at that crowd. They have enough money for a splurge in the low triple digits but not wealthy enough to consider it to be low-end -- because this *is* low-end for the actual 1% crowd.


----------



## IffB (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes, please, let the buyers of this box be excited for it....we all work hard for our money and should spend it in anyway we see fit and/or can afford! I hope the box is fantastic for y'all!


----------



## kayglass (Oct 16, 2013)

Does anyone know if this is going to take the place of having a Winter Luxury box? That will help me decide if I want to really splurge on this one or not.


----------



## s112095 (Oct 16, 2013)

I WANT this box, but it'll just be too close to Christmas. I live by the Christmas shopping rule of I won't buy it for anyone unless I want, so I usually buy 2. I am probably going to get my self a sub to Book Riot's new quarterly. I'm a dork.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 16, 2013)

SOLD OUT


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 16, 2013)

For  those  of us still   considering   the  box   the website says it  is sold out


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 16, 2013)

So, I was confirming my payment and it took me back to the main page where it said it was sold out.

Pretty annoyed right now.

...maybe it just wasn't meant to be?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I was confirming my payment and it took me back to the main page where it said it was sold out.

Pretty annoyed right now.

...maybe it just wasn't meant to be?
 Hope those who got it enjoy it !!


----------



## Eleda (Oct 16, 2013)

I wonder how many boxes they had, like 100?


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 16, 2013)

Ergh, it's like standing in line to pay and right as you hand your card to the cashier, someone runs up and grabs the stuff out of your hands and says, "PSYCHE!!"


----------



## Eleda (Oct 16, 2013)

coupon squad10 works still for 3 months sub - making it $28 per box. I think I will do it one more time, lol. Only question is when will it strat - is november sold out yet?

on a side note - has anyone signed up to be a Self.com beauty tester for 2014? they have it on now and they will pick 1000 people and send them a bunch of products to test!


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 16, 2013)

I can't believe it sold out so fast.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 16, 2013)

Me either I'm really curious about how many boxes they had....


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow that sold out way faster than I thought it would. They probably didn't have a lot? But it sounds like they have more holiday stuff planned, so I'm thinking there will definitely be another LE for winter.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 16, 2013)

Woooow, I can't believe it sold out soo fast! Buzz around the blogs seemed it was too high a price point for first day sellout. Looks like crying jealousy tears it will be!


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 16, 2013)

Meanwhile in Lisa Sugar's office..."Those suckers!! Next up a $500 box for $1000 worth of 'premium items'!!!!! (Evil laugh).


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 16, 2013)

I would rather have these LE boxes than the monthly ones. Anyone order this who is not a current popsugar subscriber?


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Meanwhile in Lisa Sugar's office..."Those suckers!! Next up a $500 box for $1000 worth of 'premium items'!!!!! (Evil laugh).

This made me lol. It's funny because it's true, hehe


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 16, 2013)

> Meanwhile in Lisa Sugar's office..."Those suckers!! Next up a $500 box for $1000 worth of 'premium items'!!!!! (Evil laugh).


 hahahaha... I am on the floor rolling...


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Meanwhile in Lisa Sugar's office..."Those suckers!! Next up a $500 box for $1000 worth of 'premium items'!!!!! (Evil laugh).
Haaa, so true! You know people would eat it up! I was surprised people seemed down with the $250 price.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Meanwhile in Lisa Sugar's office..."Those suckers!! Next up a $500 box for $1000 worth of 'premium items'!!!!! (Evil laugh).
I actually really like Lisa, I think she is a genuinely nice person with great business sense and entrepreneurial spirit. She started in 2005 and built a whole empire, this is impressive, I admire her.

I do get your humor though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mpatt01 (Oct 16, 2013)

I've decided to allow myself a little shopping spree when the boxes start arriving. I hope that helps with the box envy.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 16, 2013)

[@]Eleda[/@] I didn't say I didn't like her...it was just a joke!!


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 16, 2013)

It only took a couple of hours for them to sell out! Idk how they think that I can just pull 250 dollars out my ass that quickly. I was planning on saving my money for the next two weeks and get but I guess not... grrr I really wanted it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Eleda I didn't say I didn't like her...it was just a joke!!
I did say I get your humor, I did not mean to make it in a negative way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Oct 16, 2013)

I bough the 3 months with the coupon code, since it is my price range. Just cancel and use another email address.


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It only took a couple of hours for them to sell out! Idk how they think that I can just pull 250 dollars out my ass that quickly. I was planning on saving my money for the next two weeks
and get but I guess not... grrr I really wanted it





I ALMOST had it! I can't believe I wasted all that time filling out my card info when I just realized that I wasn't SIGNED IN to my ACCOUNT!! All I would've had to do then was push the order button!! That five minutes cost me greatness. Now I need to find some other way to spend money...

Thoughts, ladies?


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm glad it's sold out. Removes all temptation from me. I could see myself in a moment of PMS weakness pressing BUY when it's not a smart move for need right now.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ALMOST had it! I can't believe I wasted all that time filling out my card info when I just realized that I wasn't SIGNED IN to my ACCOUNT!! All I would've had to do then was push the order button!! That five minutes cost me greatness. Now I need to find some other way to spend money...

Thoughts, ladies?
Email CS, who knows may be they have more?


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Email CS, who knows may be they have more?
Hahaa, I totally did. I'm not holding my breath though. Maybe they'll have a separate Winter LE Box? Although, seeing as the NM box has the word "holiday" splashed all over it, I'm not betting on that either.


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm curious what is in it, and it would have been cool to get one, but that price point is just so high. The last few limited edition boxes have been fun to watch unboxings of, and I'm excited for the people that got them, but I honestly don't even remember what they were.

I'd rather just take the money to Sephora or something and buy christmas sets instead.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ALMOST had it! I can't believe I wasted all that time filling out my card info when I just realized that I wasn't SIGNED IN to my ACCOUNT!! All I would've had to do then was push the order button!! That five minutes cost me greatness. Now I need to find some other way to spend money...

Thoughts, ladies?
that sucks! they have to have extras in case of lost in transit packages and stuff.i would totally email them.if it still doesn't happen, i would take it as a sign!hope you get it!


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 16, 2013)

oh deer. i durrble perrsted.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 16, 2013)

i'm not surprised it sold out so quick.if i could afford it right now,i would not hesitate to buy it!free range-grass fed-organic-heritage breed with the papers-uber marked up unicorn pelt throw and all.and that is what it would take for me to pay the retail for that throw!there's 8 items in there,even with the overpriced le metier and the throw, that's still 6 unbeknownst awesome things!i can't wait to see what's in this box(and can we stop with the talk of the 1 %? george soros is not buying this box! )


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 16, 2013)

I am glad this box sold out quickly, now I will not be agonizing over whether I should get it....but there is still twinge of regret.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I was confirming my payment and it took me back to the main page where it said it was sold out.

Pretty annoyed right now.

...maybe it just wasn't meant to be?
Oh man, such a bummer!! Take your money and treat yourself girl!


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ALMOST had it! I can't believe I wasted all that time filling out my card info when I just realized that I wasn't SIGNED IN to my ACCOUNT!! All I would've had to do then was push the order button!! That five minutes cost me greatness. Now I need to find some other way to spend money...

Thoughts, ladies?

That sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm positive they have extras though, because my Fall box was completely destroyed and they had another one on hand to send me. But they probably won't sell the extra boxes until after everyone gets theirs safe and sound. 

But on the bright side, more $$ to spend on other boxes! Nina Garcia maybe? And I think PS will do a Holiday one, they mentioned on Facebook that they had holiday stuff planned. Or maybe I'm just wishing too hard.


----------



## Couture Jungle (Oct 16, 2013)

Adweek wrote an article on PopSugar's partnership with Neiman Marcus. The last paragraph of the article says the contents of the box won't be revealed until Nov 17- "Our audience really loves the element of surprise," said Sugar-but until then, PopSugar will feature a Neiman Marcus Gift Guide store on ShopStyle, its social shopping site. After the 17th, readers can buy the items included in the box elsewhere on ShopStyle.


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh man, such a bummer!! Take your money and treat yourself girl! 




OH MAH GAWD!!! This just made me feel 1,000,000x better @rachelshine 

Thank you all for making me feel better...I &lt;3 MUT! You girls get me (whereas my boyfriend thinks I've lost my mind in all this sub box madness 




)


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am glad this box sold out quickly, now I will not be agonizing over whether I should get it....but there is still twinge of regret.
girl!!! what is this regret word you speak of? i wonder if the le metier is gonna be the only beauty item.


----------



## jackieee (Oct 16, 2013)

Damn, surprised this sold out so quickly. They must've had a smaller amount of boxes available than usual...I feel like it takes a few weeks for the LE boxes to usually sell out. Glad it went though, so I'm not second guessing my decision to sit this box out.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 16, 2013)

i read the adweek article too,and i think lisa sugar has the best business model of all the boxes.this box may not be for everyone, but i doubt anyone is going to cancel their monthly subscription over it.more will probably join because of it!


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmmm so now I've seen on 2 sites the throw valued at $165...


----------



## tanyamib (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm actually happy that it's now sold out -&gt; was hesitating whether to buy this + Nina quarterly or to extend 1-year of regular sub.


----------



## RiRi38 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just went to look at see how much the box cost and saw it is already sold out. I figured wow it must have been $100 to have everyone jumping on it so fast. Now I see it was $250? WTF and that's before shipping? No thanks! If I have to $250 to blow on a whim, it definitely wouldn't be on this! Too much of a gamble. Now I'm guessing the box was extremely limited as a test to see how it would do. And with that said, I totally can't wait to see what those of you who ordered this get, so I can be totally jealous when it arrives!


----------



## amylovescoffee (Oct 17, 2013)

while there are boxes I would spend $250, NM is not one of them;  if it was all luxury skincare, or Sephora probably but I just don't get too into houseware type things unless it's something I can use in the kitchen (I might actually spend 250 on a kitchen box).  Hopefully it is awesome; I'll be getting a $20 throw that the dogs will probably try to steal anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 17, 2013)

I am glad some mut folks are getting it so that we can see the spoilers!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll be curious to see what 250 gets you


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'll be curious to see what 250 gets you
Me too!


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 17, 2013)

So, I have been eyeing a new pair of running shoes in a fun color for some time now, but I could not justify the extra money spent just for the color. Wellll.....I just got them!  And I could totally justify it because I did not buy this box! WOOT!


----------



## Snolili (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm glad it sold out, because as hard as it is to justify it, part of me still wanted it, tho payday isn't until Friday. I actually canceled my popsugar subscription totally. I just want' impressed. I'm going to try Yuzen and I get birchbox and bonjour jolie (which I LOVE). Also I'm trying Escape Monthly again (since this month is Hawaii) but it's a high pricepoint box. I REALLY have to love something to spend more than $20 on a surprise box.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I have been eyeing a new pair of running shoes in a fun color for some time now, but I could not justify the extra money spent just for the color. Wellll.....I just got them!  And I could totally justify it because I did not buy this box! WOOT!
Perfect! I did the same thing ... would never have planned on getting the Nina Garcia Quarterly box but rationalized it because I didn't get the PSMH NM box. 

Hope all of you who ordered get great stuff though! (And, @kitnmitns hope you enjoy your new running shoes!)


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Perfect! I did the same thing ... would never have planned on getting the Nina Garcia Quarterly box but rationalized it because I didn't get the PSMH NM box. 

Hope all of you who ordered get great stuff though! (And, @kitnmitns hope you enjoy your new running shoes!)
LOL!  That is awesome!  Thank you @CuriouslyAmanda !


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 17, 2013)

Phew! That was close. I almost bought it but it's sold out lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm glad it sold out, too...because while logically I know I can't afford the splurge right now, as someone else said, it's PMS time and tomorrow is pay day, and lord knows there would have been temptation for me, regardless...


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm glad it's sold out also! It's not a price I would pay for a box but it's still attempting and now I'm glad I don't have to make the choice.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Oct 17, 2013)

Anyone know of a code for the Nina Garcia box? I think I'm going for it since I missed out on the NM box.


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautifyMyLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone know of a code for the Nina Garcia box? I think I'm going for it since I missed out on the NM box.
Gah! I've been hemming &amp; hawing over the Nina Garcia box...$100 is certainly more doable than $250! It's her first box though, right? Hmm...


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gah! I've been hemming &amp; hawing over the Nina Garcia box...$100 is certainly more doable than $250! It's her first box though, right? Hmm...
Yup! I've never ordered from Quarterly.co before, but it's definitely enticing.


----------



## natashaia (Oct 17, 2013)

I hope this box works out for everyone that wants it! I was debating, but the spoiler convinced me not to. I am buying a pair of tod loafers that I am really excited about!


----------



## Trae (Oct 17, 2013)

I actually ordered one then canceled it. My mind wasn't at ease paying almost 300 dollars on a box of surprise items. I hope there are some good items in there.


----------



## lerue (Oct 18, 2013)

I couldn't help myself and I splurged on this box.  I was watching and clicked without thinking.  I've recently paid off all my debt (Being deployed helps you save up a bunch of money) so I wanted to reward myself with something fun.  Normally I would not justify spending this much on a surprise box.

On another note, how do you do the signature box at the bottom that some of youhave with the links to your blog?? Or do youhave to do it each time??

See Terms of Service for instruction how to add a proper signature.


----------



## CurlyExpat (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautifyMyLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup! I've never ordered from Quarterly.co before, but it's definitely enticing.
I ordered the Nina box yesterday, seemed a bargain at $100, but I never ordered from Quarterly before either, so it will really be a surprise.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm interested in the Nina Garcia box now. Thanks for the info. I have to check it out.


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm interested in the Nina Garcia box, but I haven't been wowed by the value of quarterly boxes. I **feel** the MSRP for the Nina Garcia box will be ~$150. I will definately be waiting for reviews for that box. With the Popsugar boxes, even if I don't like the "big ticket' item there are usually other things that make it financially worth it--even the low-end October box was worth more than the $35 to me.  I absolutely cannot wait for the NM box to ship!!!! I'm sure I'll love at least $350 worth of product.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 18, 2013)

> I'm interested in the Nina Garcia box, but I haven't been wowed by the value of quarterly boxes. I **feel** the MSRP for the Nina Garcia box will be ~$150. I will definately be waiting for reviews for that box. With the Popsugar boxes, even if I don't like the "big ticket' item there are usually other things that make it financially worth it--even the low-end October box was worth more than the $35 to me. Â I absolutely cannot wait for the NM box to ship!!!! I'm sure I'll love at least $350 worth of product.


 I remember another post stating that the quarterly boxes aren't worth much more than what they cost but are curated very well...maybe including items that are new/difficult to come by?? I don't know if this is true or not maybe someone else will chime in. Very excited about the NM box I'm debating whether or not I will do spoilers!! I'm wondering what the kaleidoscope pallet will be like....LMdB posted on their Facebook page that it will be unlike anything they've done before which kind of scares me because all of the other ones has been so beautiful....I'm almost wondering if it will contain an assortment of face/lip products???


----------



## Jo Cres (Oct 18, 2013)

so glad this box sold out ! $250 was way to much for me . it gave me a case of the sads because I really wanted it. to compensate I bought myself the freeman mysterybag for $20. I hope its got some good/fun stuff in it!


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 18, 2013)

I tried to find the throw in Neiman Marcus today, but they didn't have any ;(.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lerue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I couldn't help myself and I splurged on this box.  I was watching and clicked without thinking.  I've recently paid off all my debt (Being deployed helps you save up a bunch of money) so I wanted to reward myself with something fun.  Normally I would not justify spending this much on a surprise box.

On another note, how do you do the signature box at the bottom that some of youhave with the links to your blog?? Or do youhave to do it each time??

My blog   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Click on the My Profile menu option. Then scroll down past Your Recent Activity and Your Photos. There's a section for Your Forum Signature. Just create one there and it will show on every post you make.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 18, 2013)

i cannot wait to see whats in this box!


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 18, 2013)

> i cannot wait to see whats in this box!


 Do you think you're gonna do spoilers or be surprised!!!???


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 18, 2013)

i didn't buy it so spoilers! even if i had, i can't not look at the spoilers.i think it's gonna be sweet.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 18, 2013)

Ya that's how I feel.... It's like a sickness!!


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 18, 2013)

> i didn't buy it so spoilers! even if i had, i can't not look at the spoilers.i think it's gonna be sweet.


 Oh and then I'm gonna have to obsess over looking thru the NM site for months after to check and see if any if the stuff on the box has gone on sale...and then complain if it does...this is exhausting!!!


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 18, 2013)

well, that throw probably will go on sale over the holidays! i just think that it's going to be so awesome and i'm a little jelly i didn't have the cash to get it.so there are 3 spoilers.the throw,jonathan adler-not really my style but ok, and le metier.overpriced maybe but i've never tried it.that's still 5 items left according to the adweek article! thats the closest to a spoiler there is.and if my awesome-dar isn't malfunctioning and it never has before, this box is going to be k to the oo kool.


----------



## lerue (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lerue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I couldn't help myself and I splurged on this box.  I was watching and clicked without thinking.  I've recently paid off all my debt (Being deployed helps you save up a bunch of money) so I wanted to reward myself with something fun.  Normally I would not justify spending this much on a surprise box.

On another note, how do you do the signature box at the bottom that some of youhave with the links to your blog?? Or do youhave to do it each time??

My blog   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Click on the My Profile menu option. Then scroll down past Your Recent Activity and Your Photos. There's a section for Your Forum Signature. Just create one there and it will show on every post you make. 

Thanks Amanda!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lerue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks Amanda!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You're welcome!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmmm so now I've seen on 2 sites the throw valued at $165...
Yes, I have also with free shipping


----------



## musthave (Oct 19, 2013)

I was so proud of myself for skipping this box. The throw sounds UHH-MAZING but I already have way too many, and it's going to take me 10 years to get through all my makeup from subs. But it sounds like a great box, and I was SOOO tempted!! I'm glad it sold out before I could change my mind. To reward myself, I bought a beautiful pair of Vintage Corral boots today! I will refer to them as my "I Don't Need The Neiman Box Because I Have Great Boots" boots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I will continue to stalk this thread religiously to see what y'all get!


----------



## Eleda (Oct 20, 2013)

Adler is on sale on Gilt now.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 20, 2013)

Do we not care about this anymore???


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do we not care about this anymore???

I care! 



 I think part of the quiet might have to do that we probably won't actually have the box in hand for another 3 weeks or so. I'm pretty terrible at speculating what PopSugar will include in these boxes. Haha.

I really am looking forward to the arrival of this box, however! I have been happy with all of my PopSugar boxes (monthly subscription since May and Fall LE box), so I'm sure I'll enjoy this box as well. I'm glad that it was timed close to the holidays, because if there is something included that I don't have use for, I will likely be able to use it as a gift for someone.

As for the spoilers so far: I love the chevron pattern of the throw. It actually doesn't exactly fit my decor, but I've been trying to break out of what I call my "matchy matchy" tendencies, so as long as it is a compatible color, I will use. I have never tried Le Metier de Beaute products before, so I will welcome the opportunity to do so. I was checking out their products after seeing that one will be featured in this box and was so tempted to give them a try (I'm intrigued by their angled foundation brush). I'm going to wait and see how I like the item featured in the Neiman Marcus box before taking the plunge. 

I wouldn't mind seeing some sort of luxurious food item in the box, like fancy holiday truffles. I'm hesitant about jewelry--I feel like they might send a bracelet, and I'm never able to wear the bracelets sent out in boxes like this because my wrists are too small. I think some sort of winter weather item, such as a scarf or a hat, would be nice (particularly if they splurged and sent something cashmere...a girl can dream!).


----------



## saarahsmiles (Oct 21, 2013)

I really wanted to get this box!! I was so sad that it sold out so quickly, I was at work doing a double shift. This just means I have to get some boot to cheer me up...stalking Gilt for those 5050 boots.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do we not care about this anymore???
I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone gets!


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 21, 2013)

> I care!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I think part of the quiet might have to do that we probably won't actually have the box in hand for another 3 weeks or so. I'm pretty terrible at speculating what PopSugar will include in these boxes. Haha. I really am looking forward to the arrival of this box, however! I have been happy with all of my PopSugar boxes (monthly subscription since May and Fall LE box), so I'm sure I'll enjoy this box as well. I'm glad that it was timed close to the holidays, because if there is something included that I don't have use for, I will likely be able to use it as a gift for someone. As for the spoilers so far: I love the chevron pattern of the throw. It actually doesn't exactly fit my decor, but I've been trying to break out of what I call my "matchy matchy" tendencies, so as long as it is a compatible color, I will use. I have never tried LeÂ Metier de Beaute products before, so I will welcome the opportunity to do so. I was checking out their products after seeing that one will be featured in this box and was so tempted to give them a try (I'm intrigued by their angled foundation brush). I'm going to wait and see how I like the item featured in the Neiman Marcus box before taking the plunge.Â  I wouldn't mind seeing some sort of luxurious food item in the box, like fancy holiday truffles. I'm hesitant about jewelry--I feel like they might send a bracelet, and I'm never able to wear the bracelets sent out in boxes like this because my wrists are too small. I think some sort of winter weather item, such as a scarf or a hat, would be nice (particularly if they splurged and sent something cashmere...a girl can dream!).


 I know but half the fun (or maybe more) is the anticipation part!!!!! I'm really excited about the LMdB kaleidoscope...wondering what it will be like since LMdB posted on their website that it will be unlike anything they've done before....hmmm... I'm sure there will be some kind of holiday treat and a jewelry item...did you see the Marc Jacobs bracelet in the NM look book?? Super cute but I feel ya on the sizing thing, the Gorjana bracelet from last months box was too big for me haha!!


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 21, 2013)

Oooohhh also did anyone see how uninformed LMdB was on the NM box on their FB page?? They stated that they were teaming up to make a kaleidoscope... Which I'm assuming was a no-no thing to say since PS has not announced it. Then, when people asked when the box would go on sale, they relies they "thought" it would go on sale nov 17...what the he'll talk about uninformed, does anyone else find this strange??!


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooohhh also did anyone see how uninformed LMdB was on the NM box on their FB page?? They stated that they were teaming up to make a kaleidoscope... Which I'm assuming was a no-no thing to say since PS has not announced it. Then, when people asked when the box would go on sale, they relies they "thought" it would go on sale nov 17...what the he'll talk about uninformed, does anyone else find this strange??!

Yeah I saw that too, and was a little perplexed. 

I'm thinking maybe they're just not informed about PS policies because there's no reason LMdB would need to know the logistics of that, since they're not the ones handling the sales.  

Maybe they were told to have the kaleidoscope shipped by November 17th or something, and they thought that was when it went on sale.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 21, 2013)

I believe the items from the box will go on sale individually November 17th.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 21, 2013)

Le MÃ©tier de BeautÃ© Our understanding is that the box goes up for sale on 11/17. We do not believe that the individual items will be available for sale. We will ask and report back. XO LMdB This is from their FB page


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 21, 2013)

Odd


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 21, 2013)

Flame away but I that throw looks like a K-Mart or Walmart clearance special to me. I don't care how soft it is, or if it were crafted by nubile virgins only on the full moon. Good luck to the ones buying this box, it will be interesting to watch reactions after they are received.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Flame away but I that throw looks like a K-Mart or Walmart clearance special to me. I don't care how soft it is, or if it were crafted by nubile virgins only on the full moon. Good luck to the ones buying this box, it will be interesting to watch reactions after they are received.









 So true! That spoiler is kinda what tipped me into the no-buy zone. 

I am still anxious to see what everyone gets though.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 22, 2013)

> Â Flame away but I that throw looks like a K-Mart or Walmart clearance special to me. I don't care how soft it is, or if it were crafted by nubile virgins only on the full moon. Good luck to the ones buying this box, it will be interesting to watch reactions after they are received.


 Lol maybe that's why I like it. Also why I didn't buy it. I'm here because I am curious though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 Flame away but I that throw looks like a K-Mart or Walmart clearance special to me. I don't care how soft it is, or if it were crafted by nubile virgins only on the full moon. Good luck to the ones buying this box, it will be interesting to watch reactions after they are received.
Lol maybe that's why I like it. Also why I didn't buy it. I'm here because I am curious though. Ha, I think the throw is super cute...but it'd be a cold day in hell before I spent that kind of money on a throw...I know people say you get what you pay for (which I generally don't really agree with, personally), but if I pay 200 bucks for a little throw, it better do my laundry, vacuum the floor, and tuck me in at night...

But I'll still be stalking this thread because I am super curious to see what else is in there!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 22, 2013)

> Ha, I think the throw is super cute...but it'd be a cold day in hell before I spent that kind of money on a throw...I know people say you get what you pay for (which I generally don't really agree with, personally), but if I pay 200 bucks for a little throw, it better do my laundry, vacuum the floor, and tuck me in at night... But I'll still be stalking this thread because I am super curious to see what else is in there!


 Amen to that!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha, I think the throw is super cute...but it'd be a cold day in hell before I spent that kind of money on a throw...I know people say you get what you pay for (which I generally don't really agree with, personally), but if I pay 200 bucks for a little throw, it better do my laundry, vacuum the floor, and tuck me in at night...

But I'll still be stalking this thread because I am super curious to see what else is in there!
Exactly why I didn't purchase this box. For $200 I can get a cashmere throw at TJ Maxx if I wanted to, I just don't think that a cotton throw is worth that much.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 22, 2013)

I wonder how many of the sales are for bloggers (or bloggers doing giveaways). Because it's a special box there will be a lot of people who will want to review it.


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder how many of the sales are for bloggers (or bloggers doing giveaways). Because it's a special box there will be a lot of people who will want to review it.
I think you're right! I'm not a blogger...but maybe I will review it and use it to kick-off a wildly successful Must Have Box Blog! Just kidding 




 My only "reviews" will be sharing with you ladies here. I love the discussions and various opinions on each box!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 22, 2013)

> I wonder how many of the sales are for bloggers (or bloggers doing giveaways). Because it's a special box there will be a lot of people who will want to review it.


 Soo true. I also wonder if they'll be the first to receive them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder how many of the sales are for bloggers (or bloggers doing giveaways). Because it's a special box there will be a lot of people who will want to review it.

Soo true. I also wonder if they'll be the first to receive them. I don't think PS will have any way to distinguish orders from bloggers from regular non-blogger orders, so I'd imagine not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think PS will have any way to distinguish orders from bloggers from regular non-blogger orders, so I'd imagine not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm on the no-buy boat as well.  I kept thinking I could easily spend $250 and guarantee I'll like the result. That and I have my eye on a new pair of boots. Hmmm booots.


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think PS will have any way to distinguish orders from bloggers from regular non-blogger orders, so I'd imagine not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I would agree (seems far too time consuming), but I remember that when PopSugar did the giveaway back in May (I think) of the clutch, some bloggers ended up receiving the clutch in their boxes. The number they were giving away was so small that I found that to be kind of surprising. 

I'd like to think that it was a just a coincidence, but you never know. And maybe I'm just oddly skeptical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would agree (seems far too time consuming), but I remember that when PopSugar did the giveaway back in May (I think) of the clutch, some bloggers ended up receiving the clutch in their boxes. The number they were giving away was so small that I found that to be kind of surprising. 

I'd like to think that it was a just a coincidence, but you never know. And maybe I'm just oddly skeptical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Maybe they match by email?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would agree (seems far too time consuming), but I remember that when PopSugar did the giveaway back in May (I think) of the clutch, some bloggers ended up receiving the clutch in their boxes. The number they were giving away was so small that I found that to be kind of surprising. 

I'd like to think that it was a just a coincidence, but you never know. And maybe I'm just oddly skeptical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I won a clutch but I'm not a blogger.  I'd probably piss everyone off if I wrote a blog. I probably do enough of that here.


----------



## Dakota750 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would agree (seems far too time consuming), but I remember that when PopSugar did the giveaway back in May (I think) of the clutch, some bloggers ended up receiving the clutch in their boxes. The number they were giving away was so small that I found that to be kind of surprising. 

I'd like to think that it was a just a coincidence, but you never know. And maybe I'm just oddly skeptical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yeah, that was strange.  I'm thinking maybe it was connected to referrals.  Bloggers would have lots of referrals, and popsugar has done giveaways in the past based on referrals.


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, that was strange.  I'm thinking maybe it was connected to referrals.  Bloggers would have lots of referrals, and popsugar has done giveaways in the past based on referrals.
That makes a lot of sense!


----------



## christinef (Oct 23, 2013)

Another box announcement! Looks like they will be offering a normal special edition holiday box.

From there website by the sold out Neiman Marcus box-

"Missed out? Special Edition Must Have Holiday on sale Oct 30."

Great, just another thing to tempt me after I emptied my bank account for the Neiman Marcus box!


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *christinef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another box announcement! Looks like they will be offering a normal special edition holiday box.

From there website by the sold out Neiman Marcus box-

"Missed out? Special Edition Must Have Holiday on sale Oct 30."

Great, just another thing to tempt me after I emptied my bank account for the Neiman Marcus box!
Yay! Hopefully, this box will be priced similarly to the other LE boxes!


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *christinef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another box announcement! Looks like they will be offering a normal special edition holiday box.

From there website by the sold out Neiman Marcus box-

"Missed out? Special Edition Must Have Holiday on sale Oct 30."

Great, just another thing to tempt me after I emptied my bank account for the Neiman Marcus box!
That's great! I want to finally get one of these LE boxes, but I just don't know if I will or not.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's great! I want to finally get one of these LE boxes, but I just don't know if I will or not.
Fantastic! I wanted to get an LE box too but didn't want to spring for the NM one. 

I'm currently debating whether to extend my sub by another 3 months or not. (Currently I'm good through January.) October was my first box (and I loved almost all of it), so I'm just trying to get a feel for whether I'm going to continue loving PSMH for another 6 months or not ... 

Past box reviews have always looked wonderful but I am a little concerned about a decline in the contents. I may have loved most of the box but I admit that October wasn't quite as fabulous as the previous months.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fantastic! I wanted to get an LE box too but didn't want to spring for the NM one. 

*I'm currently debating whether to extend my sub by another 3 months or not*. (Currently I'm good through January.) October was my first box (and I loved almost all of it), so I'm just trying to get a feel for whether I'm going to continue loving PSMH for another 6 months or not ... 

Past box reviews have always looked wonderful but I am a little concerned about a decline in the contents. I may have loved most of the box but I admit that October wasn't quite as fabulous as the previous months. 
Me too! Mostly because I asked for a sub for Christmas, and it would suck if I ended up getting multiple boxes of the same month, especially since my mom doesn't really care for the Popsugar boxes, I'd really have no one to give them too. Oh well in January if I don't get a sub for Christmas I'll totally buy myself one since I tend to have used all the items I got in previous boxes.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 23, 2013)

I do not need another special edition box. I do not need another special edition box. I do not need another special edition box!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 23, 2013)

> Another box announcement! Looks like they will be offering a normal special edition holiday box. From there website by the sold out Neiman Marcus box- "Missed out? Special Edition Must Have Holiday on sale Oct 30." Great, just another thing to tempt me after I emptied my bank account for the Neiman Marcus box!


 Yay!!!!!


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh thank God. I can swing $100, but $250? Nooooo


----------



## IffB (Oct 23, 2013)

Oooohhhh.... why can I resist Nina Garcia and I am temped by this? Maybe because she mentioned the culture side of fashion.... I want my box dumb, fun and gorgeous, full of unnecessary but desirable things.... No diets, no profound info, no exercise..... Just treats! Then again, I hated last years women's box.... WHAT TO DO??????


----------



## s112095 (Oct 23, 2013)

This LE Box will be harder to not get, though I should not.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 23, 2013)

SWEET! I loved the Fall box so much! So glad I didn't cave and get the Nina or NM box!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 23, 2013)

Must Have Holiday box?  I'm in.  I'm earning a whopping $30/day for jury duty this week, 4 days of "service" and my box is paid for and then some.  Where's the thread for it?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Must Have Holiday box?  I'm in.  I'm earning a whopping $30/day for jury duty this week, 4 days of "service" and my box is paid for and then some.  Where's the thread for it?
I haven't seen one yet!


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't seen one yet!
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138652/popsugar-limited-edition-holiday-box

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138652/popsugar-limited-edition-holiday-box

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thank you!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder how many of the sales are for bloggers (or bloggers doing giveaways). Because it's a special box there will be a lot of people who will want to review it.
Well, I am not certain of that-but I can say, hopefully without breaking any rules here since the subject was broached-that some bloggers and vloggers do receive boxes from some other companies earlier than other people.  I suppose that is good marketing, but I am always so jealous (Birchbox).  There are unscrupulous companies that send bloggers better packages than their standard product.  PopSugar hasn't been like that.  I have seen fairly big bloggers get their boxes late- I am sure that many bloggers did purchase a NM box for themselves that they will review on their blogs.  I didn't.  I can't afford $250 right now when I am wanting to buy American Girl Dolls for my daughters. 

I think a large part of the reason that the box sold out so quickly is that Neiman Marcus fans, not just Popsugar fans, would have wanted a box.  I don't have the $$ to be a regular shopper at NM!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As far as a significant number of bloggers doing giveaways-I hadn't looked.  But I will now!


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 25, 2013)

I agree @ Mom'sgotmail. This is an absolute no-brainer for Neiman Marcus fans. I live in Iowa so I mostly shop at Neimans online so this was super special to me since I can bring the Neimans experience to my home without the salespeople (bonus!).  I only make it to the physical store a couple of times a year--usually to inspect a purchase before I make it online I can't afford to go in thinking I'm going to go stock up for the season LOL They do have great inventory  **sigh** I WANT MY BOX NOW!!!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BratzFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree @ Mom'sgotmail. This is an absolute no-brainer for Neiman Marcus fans. I live in Iowa so I mostly shop at Neimans online so this was super special to me since I can bring the Neimans experience to my home without the salespeople (bonus!).  I only make it to the physical store a couple of times a year--usually to inspect a purchase before I make it online I can't afford to go in thinking I'm going to go stock up for the season LOL They do have great inventory  **sigh** I WANT MY BOX NOW!!!
I've come to regret not getting the NM box so now I'll have to live vicariously through all of you! I can't wait for someone to get theirs so I can check out the contents!


----------



## Dakota750 (Oct 30, 2013)

Popsugar is having a giveaway for this box on their Facebook page.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 





Popsugar is having a giveaway for this box on their Facebook page.  
Thanks for posting!


----------



## celticjade (Oct 30, 2013)

> Popsugar is having a giveaway for this box on their Facebook page. Â


 Where is it? Do I "like" the wrong POPSUGAR facebook page. Can't find.


----------



## celticjade (Oct 30, 2013)

Nevermind. Found it!! And thanks :0)


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 30, 2013)

Let me make it clear that I do not think these are in the box, but popsugar's NM holiday suggestions:

http://www.geeksugar.com/Neiman-Marcus-Christmas-Catalog-Car-2013-32288661


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 30, 2013)

I noticed that when I entered the contest to win one of the NM boxes, I had to check a box that I was 21. I don't recall ever having to do that with any other FB contest. I wonder if alcohol is involved?


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I noticed that when I entered the contest to win one of the NM boxes, I had to check a box that I was 21. I don't recall ever having to do that with any other FB contest. I wonder if alcohol is involved? 





I was thinking the same thing!

But I don't remember being asked if I was 21 when I bought the box.

It would probably be hard to actually send alcohol in the box, since a lot of states don't seem to allow it.

Maybe something cocktail-themed?


----------



## Babs (Oct 30, 2013)

Or mixed with chocolate..


----------



## TellulaBlue (Oct 30, 2013)

Neiman's has these wonderful Liqour Cakes that they put out at Christmas...I wonder if thats it?


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 30, 2013)

The Ken Downing Gift Collection will be available starting Nov 20.  37 gifts that are fun, fabulous, and certainly fashionable (that's from the email announcement, not my words).

I wonder if any of these items will appear in the box...

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/NM/Christmas-Book-FY-14/Kens-Holiday-Shop/cat48640744_cat48870736_cat8900735/c.cat?navid=footer_kensGifts&amp;ecid=NSECC_RDE&amp;ncx=n&amp;uEm=E1xxfSvdEfxx0S6R7f1walg7


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 30, 2013)

> The Ken Downing Gift Collection will be available starting Nov 20.Â  37 gifts that are fun, fabulous, and certainly fashionable (that's from the email announcement, not my words). I wonder if any of these items will appear in the box... http://www.neimanmarcus.com/NM/Christmas-Book-FY-14/Kens-Holiday-Shop/cat48640744_cat48870736_cat8900735/c.cat?navid=footer_kensGifts&amp;ecid=NSECC_RDE&amp;ncx=n&amp;uEm=E1xxfSvdEfxx0S6R7f1walg7


 Eeee I hope not


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Ken Downing Gift Collection will be available starting Nov 20.  37 gifts that are fun, fabulous, and certainly fashionable (that's from the email announcement, not my words).

I wonder if any of these items will appear in the box...

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/NM/Christmas-Book-FY-14/Kens-Holiday-Shop/cat48640744_cat48870736_cat8900735/c.cat?navid=footer_kensGifts&amp;ecid=NSECC_RDE&amp;ncx=n&amp;uEm=E1xxfSvdEfxx0S6R7f1walg7


Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Eeee I hope not
I wonder if maybe those Jonathan Adler pillows featured will be in the box.


----------



## GlamBabe (Oct 31, 2013)

So is it worth the $100 for the holiday box? Who had it last year and was it spectacular? How much do you think it was worth? So many questions, so sorry, but I'm truly on the fence. I have to justify it to buy it. I spend so d**m much on these boxes and my Sephora addiction that $100 feels like a lot at once. Amazing that I can have hundreds a month on various beauty boxes and it doesn't feel like as much as it does when one is $100. Go figure. So help! What would you do? (or will you do?)


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So is it worth the $100 for the holiday box? Who had it last year and was it spectacular? How much do you think it was worth? So many questions, so sorry, but I'm truly on the fence. I have to justify it to buy it. I spend so d**m much on these boxes and my Sephora addiction that $100 feels like a lot at once. Amazing that I can have hundreds a month on various beauty boxes and it doesn't feel like as much as it does when one is $100. Go figure. So help! What would you do? (or will you do?)
Contents from last year:

Jewelmint Clutch 

Epicuren After Bath Moisturizer

Vosges Mini Chocolate Bar Library

Compagnie de Provence's Liquid Hand Soap

Tocca Candle

Heather Belle "Niki" cuff

Deborah Lippmann Lip &amp; Nail Duet

I enjoyed everything I got except for the clutch and bracelet but those were used and enjoyed by my daughters. I liked it enough to purchase this box with no hesitation.


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 31, 2013)

I think - in regards to the 100$ box it should be a decent value. Last Decembers special edition seemed to be a bit of a fail but most people were happy with the recent special editions ( the summer and fall) so I do think these boxes are getting better - hopefully I don't eat my words


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 31, 2013)

I think that last year's holiday box was my favorite ever!

Jewelmint Clutch: It was okay, I traded for the "robot bladder" and my daughter loves it for dress-up

Epicuren After Bath Moisturizer:  Loved!  I traded for a couple more and have purchased several.  It is in every bathroom.

Vosges Mini Chocolate Bar Library:  These were good.  I enjoyed most of the flavors, and have purchased Vosges again since.

Compagnie de Provence's Liquid Hand Soap:  I loved this too, and it too has been repurchased and is in every bathroom.

Tocca Candle:  I loved the way this burned and smelled, and while I haven't purchased more, I did trade for a couple more.

Heather Belle "Niki" cuff:  My first was bent, but I have worn the replacement they sent several times

Deborah Lippmann Lip &amp; Nail Duet:  The nail polish was okay, but the lipstick is my go-to now.  I love the way it looks and lasts, and I had never used her lipstick before.  

I hope we get a similar box and that was the most perfect for me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that last year's holiday box was my favorite ever!

Jewelmint Clutch: It was okay, I traded for the "robot bladder" and my daughter loves it for dress-up

Epicuren After Bath Moisturizer:  Loved!  I traded for a couple more and have purchased several.  It is in every bathroom.

Vosges Mini Chocolate Bar Library:  These were good.  I enjoyed most of the flavors, and have purchased Vosges again since.

Compagnie de Provence's Liquid Hand Soap:  I loved this too, and it too has been repurchased and is in every bathroom.

Tocca Candle:  I loved the way this burned and smelled, and while I haven't purchased more, I did trade for a couple more.

Heather Belle "Niki" cuff:  My first was bent, but I have worn the replacement they sent several times

Deborah Lippmann Lip &amp; Nail Duet:  The nail polish was okay, but the lipstick is my go-to now.  I love the way it looks and lasts, and I had never used her lipstick before.  

*I hope we get a similar box and that was the most perfect for me.  *
^ Yep 100% agree


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 1, 2013)

When does the NM box ship out? I didn't get one, unfortunately, but plan on living vicariously through everyone who did get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm so heart broken I missed this box.

I waited ok - stayed up - that night till 3:30am.  Not on purpurse, I was just so excited.  NOTHING.  Didn't go on sale at "midnight"

Next morning, choas, kids, work.  Didn't check until that evening when I got back home.  SOLD OUT.

Can't wait to see what everyone got, but on the other hand, that will break my heart too!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 3, 2013)

In reading one of announcements on the Internet I read that there was only 1000 of these boxes. Did anyone else read this? No wonder they sold out so quick!


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In reading one of announcements on the Internet I read that there was only 1000 of these boxes. Did anyone else read this? No wonder they sold out so quick!
Didn't see that, but it makes perfect sense that they sold out so quickly taking the limited number into account! 1000 really isn't many at all.

I'm glad it is finally November and hope we start to see shipping notices for this box soon. I'm going to do my best to go spoiler free but have terrible willpower so it probably won't happen. Haha!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 4, 2013)

I'd give it another 10 days or so before shipping starts! I know I was one of the first to order this box and am excited. I still haven't decided what to do with the items in the box. Whether they will be presents or a present to me, me, me! I feel a little(just a little) selfish wanting to keep what's in the box, but I guess NO ONE will appreciate it as much as I do. Bogging mad posting and waiting. No ones know,except the others who have purchased boxes! I did get both the NM-popsugar and the Popsugar limited edition Holiday, so I guess I could part with a thing or two from each as a gift!!! LOL. Such decisions!!!


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'd give it another 10 days or so before shipping starts! I know I was one of the first to order this box and am excited. I still haven't decided what to do with the items in the box. Whether they will be presents or a present to me, me, me! I feel a little(just a little) selfish wanting to keep what's in the box, but I guess NO ONE will appreciate it as much as I do. Bogging mad posting and waiting. No ones know,except the others who have purchased boxes! I did get both the NM-popsugar and the Popsugar limited edition Holiday, so I guess I could part with a thing or two from each as a gift!!! LOL. Such decisions!!!

I got both boxes as well! As selfish as this sounds, I'll probably only gift items if I won't ever use them. I just graduated from college this spring and started my first full time job this summer, so for the first time in years I had some extra money to treat myself. I'll share any food items with my family of course, but I've done most of my Christmas shopping for them and my friends already so no one really needs a gift. These boxes were like my holiday treat to myself, so I don't feel too bad keeping everything inside, haha! 

I'm hoping that shipping happens earlier, but I'm basing that hope on how early in the month the fall fashion LE boxes shipped and I know that it usually doesn't happen so early. But at least we all have these boards to keep us entertained while we wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 4, 2013)

I m a little older than you about 33-35 years : ). But I have been there and understand your reasoning! We need no matter how old we are a little boost to encourage ourselves once in a while and if that's what you want to do with you box and that is what i want to do with mine then I say Go Girl and enjoy!!! Have a good time opening each one and savoring the moment as each one is opened. Maybe make something special like get a cup of hot tea and some nice music and just enjoy the moment! I hope you do. I know I want to to. Keep in touch on the board and let me know how things are going and have an absolutely awesome thankful month!!!


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 4, 2013)

I believe the revel of the box is going to be like the 17th or 19th at least that is what I read. This was reading about it from NM. I don't know though. I would think they would get the boxes out before then?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 4, 2013)

You,would think so. I bet they go,out in,9-10 days. Causemoncemwe get them in our hands the secrets out and there is no reveal. So they probably want to send them, reveal them the next day or two and then we get them. That would make sense to me.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 5, 2013)

Is anyone going spoiler free?? I can't decide if I want to or not...I like surprises but I also don't haha...I know it's a big decision  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone going spoiler free?? I can't decide if I want to or not...I like surprises but I also don't haha...I know it's a big decision





Absolutely.  I only pop on here to see when people's boxes ship - then I stay offline.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 5, 2013)

That is awesome willpower. I think that for this box I'm going to do my very best to go spoiler free. In my mind, it was so much more money than a regular box that I want the moment of opening it and seeing its contents to be that much more special. Fingers crossed I can stay away from the boards once the boxes start shipping!


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 5, 2013)

> Is anyone going spoiler free?? I can't decide if I want to or not...I like surprises but I also don't haha...I know it's a big decision  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Technically I am supposed to be going spoiler free!! My husband gifted me this box on a condition that I go spoiler free!!!!! It's like a mini challenge since I always cave and look and then complain that I wish I had kept it a surprise. And since it's ny bday month he wants all my boxes to be a surprise!! I'm going to try my best !!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks like the contents will be revealed on Nov. 21! So you all should hopefully have your boxes by then.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 5, 2013)

Re: PopSugar Giveaway, if you get 2 people to sign up via your link, you are entered to win the 

Fall Style Must Have Box!


----------



## AMaas (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone else having a problem getting that link to work? I get a Facebook error.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 6, 2013)

Did anyone see anything in the holiday stuff that they would love to be in the box?? I'm digging that Missoni scarf!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 7, 2013)

Bueller, Bueller???


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 7, 2013)

I've been checking for tracking every morning and afternoon! Still nothing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm thinking maybe Monday they'll ship?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 7, 2013)

Shipment info sent to FedEx!  16.7 lbs  Shipped from Gilroy CA.  YAY!!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 7, 2013)

I am so excited to see what you gals get!! I bet you get your box next Tue or Wed. :7dh:


----------



## xoxcel6 (Nov 7, 2013)

I passed on this box but I cat wait to see what everyone gets.  I hope its great but If it is, Ill kick myself for not getting it!


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 7, 2013)

OMG and it's coming FedEx Home instead of Smart Post!!!!!!  Fingers crossed someone gets their Saturday!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 7, 2013)

OMG! OMG!


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 7, 2013)

> Shipment info sent to FedEx! Â 16.7 lbs Â Shipped from Gilroy CA. Â YAY!!!


 16.7 pounds?! Dang we are in for some treats! Only downside of this is that I live in NY so it'll take till the end of next week for me to get it, even with FedEx home. Anddddd at that point I'll be in Utah for a business trip. At least I will have this (and my November box) waiting for me when I return!


----------



## luvmymac (Nov 7, 2013)

This is almost too much excitement for one night!!


----------



## maleia91 (Nov 7, 2013)

16.7 pounds?!?! YAY! I'm so looking forward to this box!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 7, 2013)

Sounds like a gold brick and a chevron throw is in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krash (Nov 7, 2013)

Mine is showing an estimated delivery of Saturday. So. Excited.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 7, 2013)

Mine says Thursday.  So likely Wednesday at the latest.  Tuesday the earliest.  Yipee!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 7, 2013)

Ah! I was going to try to go spoiler free on this one but I know I just can't! I hate surprises and they make me anxious! I was hoping I'd get mine first so there was no temptation! Mine hasn't entered the system yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ah! I was going to try to go spoiler free on this one but I know I just can't! I hate surprises and they make me anxious! I was hoping I'd get mine first so there was no temptation!
Mine hasn't entered the system yet.




It's ok. Mine has only entered the system.  It won't come very quickly.  Go spoiler free. It's so much better! You can do it!


----------



## imtheprincessal (Nov 8, 2013)

I work retail and things are starting to get crazy for me....TWO boxes next week will def. help keep morale up....16 lbs DANNNNNNG


----------



## adrienne27 (Nov 8, 2013)

UGHHH!! I totally forgot that Monday is a holiday. So if it doesn't come tomorrow it won't come until TUESDAY! Don't get me wrong I love veterans but I'm so anxious to get my box!!!!!


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *adrienne27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

UGHHH!! I totally forgot that Monday is a holiday. So if it doesn't come tomorrow it won't come until TUESDAY! Don't get me wrong I love veterans but I'm so anxious to get my box!!!!!
Monday is a Federal Holiday.  I think FedEx still delivers?  This is coming FedEx Ground, not Smart Post.


----------



## adrienne27 (Nov 8, 2013)

> Monday is a Federal Holiday. Â I think FedEx still delivers? Â This is coming FedEx Ground, not Smart Post.


 You are Right on all counts!! Just checked their website and confirmed that my local fedex abides by the company policy as well. Crisis averted! Thanks!


----------



## PsyDivaES (Nov 8, 2013)

Not trying to be a joy stealer, but just want to make sure your packages say more than "shipping information sent to FedEx" (which is what mine currently shows) because all that means is that the shipping label was created by Pop Sugar. The estimated delivery date is based on the expectation that the box will actually ship at that time and is pretty much meaningless until FedEx actually receives the box. My last Pop Sugar special box stayed in the information sent status for about a week before it actually got handed over to FedEx and started moving. Again - not trying to be a downer, but I'd hate for you to be disappointed based on false expectations...


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PsyDivaES* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not trying to be a joy stealer, but just want to make sure your packages say more than "shipping information sent to FedEx" (which is what mine currently shows) because all that means is that the shipping label was created by Pop Sugar. The estimated delivery date is based on the expectation that the box will actually ship at that time and is pretty much meaningless until FedEx actually receives the box. My last Pop Sugar special box stayed in the information sent status for about a week before it actually got handed over to FedEx and started moving. Again - not trying to be a downer, but I'd hate for you to be disappointed based on false expectations...
No, I like to pretend every month that my tracking is incorrect and that my box is actually out for delivery when it says it's really in CA.  LOL!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 8, 2013)

I check the FedEx site every hour as if somehow that will speed it up! Still nothing for me.


----------



## looloo62 (Nov 8, 2013)

I am so jealous, my order still says processing, but my regular box has shipped.  I live in California so it won't take long, but I really really want my NM box!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PsyDivaES* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not trying to be a joy stealer, but just want to make sure your packages say more than "shipping information sent to FedEx" (which is what mine currently shows) because all that means is that the shipping label was created by Pop Sugar. The estimated delivery date is based on the expectation that the box will actually ship at that time and is pretty much meaningless until FedEx actually receives the box. My last Pop Sugar special box stayed in the information sent status for about a week before it actually got handed over to FedEx and started moving. Again - not trying to be a downer, but I'd hate for you to be disappointed based on false expectations...
It's pretty much that.  Just initiated.  Mine will come Weds.  At least it's something.  We will get our boxes.  Next week for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I will go spoiler free...


----------



## s112095 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm excited to see what you guys get. Maybe I'll be willing to take the leap next time


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 8, 2013)

My expected date just moved out a day later.  But at least it is finally moving.  Now it's supposed to arrive Friday.  SO I will get it Thursday.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 9, 2013)

I can't wait to see what you guys get!!


----------



## adrienne27 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mine is also just leaving Sacramento. But moving at last!! Expected delivery says Thursday. I'm hopeful that I might it a day or so sooner though since my November box said I'd get it Tuesday next week and I got it yesterday. I am so excited for this box!


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 9, 2013)

Mine is still in the "Information sent to FedEx" phase.  FedEx doesn't have my box yet.  I was hoping to go spoiler free, but I am so excited to see what's in this 16.7 pound box!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 9, 2013)

> Mine is still in the "Information sent to FedEx" phase.Â  FedEx doesn't have my box yet.Â  I was hoping to go spoiler free, but I am so excited to see what's in this 16.7 pound box!


 I highly suggest trying to do it. Some people can get negative on here (based on what their expectations are) and it impacts enjoyment.. That's my personal experience. But it can be hard.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 9, 2013)

> Mine is still in the "Information sent to FedEx" phase.Â  FedEx doesn't have my box yet.Â  I was hoping to go spoiler free, but I am so excited to see what's in this 16.7 pound box!


 I know I wonder how big the box will be haha!!


----------



## trin0183 (Nov 9, 2013)

I can't wait to see what's in it! I hope someone gets their box today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mine hasn't even moved yet! But, meanwhile I will live and rejoice when you all get your boxes! We will all get ours soon enough! I am so excited, and just knowing what's in the box will be awesome! Who ever gets theirs before me have fun!


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

Mine is here!!! But I'm not allowed to open it till Christmas according to my fiancÃ©  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Nov 9, 2013)

> Mine is here!!! But I'm not allowed to open it till Christmas according to my fiancÃ©  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aaaaahhhh!!! Let me open it and I'll tell you what's inside.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

It's really heavy and was just tempting me so badly that he whisked it away to my moms house I'm a compulsive Christmas-present ruiner


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm tempted to call my mom and have her post pictures of the info card for you guys. She said she took the lid off and the card was on top of all the wrapping. I'll just have her post it in a spoiler so I can't see it hahaha


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 9, 2013)

We need to know! Can only take so much teasing!


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm tempted to call my mom and have her post pictures of the info card for you guys. She said she took the lid off and the card was on top of all the wrapping. I'll just have her post it in a spoiler so I can't see it hahaha
that would be awesome! Do it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm not even getting one and I am DYING to know what you guys are getting...ha...it's a sickness...


----------



## bevin79 (Nov 9, 2013)

> I'm not even getting one and I am DYING to know what you guys are getting...ha...it's a sickness...


 I agree, very curious!


----------



## jessrose18 (Nov 9, 2013)

for the good of the human race open the box!!! and promise not to play with anything until christmas.......


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 9, 2013)

We can talk your mom into it! Tell her how we love spoilers


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 9, 2013)

I can't wait till I get my box! One of these days!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 9, 2013)

Hopefully your mom can post the spoilers for the box. Don't open your Christmas present just for us--someone else on the internet will get it soon I'm sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

I texted her a while ago and I'm waiting on her response


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 9, 2013)

She could text your husband the pics and he could use your mobile account to upload


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

She could text your husband the pics and he could use your mobile account to upload
this is what im going to suggest!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

She could text your husband the pics and he could use your mobile account to upload
Aw.  Poor guy.  He just wanted to buy a nice surprise.  This would torture his wife more.  And drag him - and the mom - into this.  LOL. I wish mine would come sooner - but there is no way I am looking at spoilers.  I will hold out.  Can't wait for us all to share!!  Happy unwrapping everyone!!


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

Shes going to post it!!! Give me 30 minutes!

shes makin' me work for it. I have to walk her through it over the phone. Shes going to do it from my account.


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 9, 2013)

I think you should open it.  THat's a long time to have to avoid spoilers!!!


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

I would love to open it but he already took it to my mom's so I couldn't peek!


----------



## maleia91 (Nov 9, 2013)

Squeeeeee!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 9, 2013)

/dying of anticipation/


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

She can't get pictures to work or something so she's just typing it out


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

She can't get pictures to work or something so she's just typing it out
I feel like I am dying.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm trying I'm trying!!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Plum plant, that is really nice of her and awesome of you to share it with us. I appreciate it and I appreciate your mom for working this through with you so we can enjoy our addiction! Thank you so much!


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm trying I'm trying!!!
You are killing me smalls! haha..seriously you are awesome and so is your mom!


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Plum plant, that is really nice of her and awesome of you to share it with us. I appreciate it and I appreciate your mom for working this through with you so we can enjoy our addiction! Thank you so much!
Agreed!  My mom would think I was nuts.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

This is what is currently happening lol


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 9, 2013)

Tell us about the box.  How big was it?


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 9, 2013)

Also, feel free to have your mom text me the pictures!!  LOL!!!


----------



## luvmymac (Nov 9, 2013)

So how many of us are stalking this thread right now?


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

It was bigger than the previous LE boxes and HEAVY. like 15- 20lbs i'd say?


----------



## luvmymac (Nov 9, 2013)

> Also, feel free to have your mom text me the pictures!! Â LOL!!!


 Jennifer, you crack me up!


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 9, 2013)

LOL!  The worst part is that I am only half kidding.


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm not even getting this box and I'm stalking it. I'm just so excited to see what's in this 16.7 lb box! That's as heavy as my 5 month old son! CRAZY!


----------



## chocolatte (Nov 9, 2013)

> So how many of us are stalking this thread right now?


 I don't know whether to stop stalking this thread and keep the surprise or not!! But the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## chocolatte (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh who I am kidding. My box has only been initiated. I want spoilers!!


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

She obviously does not realize the enormity of the situation because I just called her and she was like "oh I'm eating dinner ill post it after" Dinner??? At a time like this! Then she hung up on me hah


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

She obviously does not realize the enormity of the situation because I just called her and she was like "oh I'm eating dinner ill post it after"

Dinner??? At a time like this!

Then she hung up on me hah
haha!


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

She obviously does not realize the enormity of the situation because I just called her and she was like "oh I'm eating dinner ill post it after"

Dinner??? At a time like this!

Then she hung up on me hah
I laughed out loud at this and was like really? REALLY?! DINNER?! 

Hi, my name is Ashley and I'm a box-aholic! 

Seriously though, your mom is awesome for doing it period my mom wouldn't have.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

What finally got her to agree to do it was me saying "mom you're literally the only person on the Internet who knows what's in it and you can't hold it hostage" So now she knows she's got allll the power


----------



## polarama (Nov 9, 2013)

I didn't even order this box and I'm refreshing this thread like a crazy person!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 9, 2013)

> What finally got her to agree to do it was me saying "mom you're literally the only person on the Internet who knows what's in it and you can't hold it hostage" So now she knows she's got allll the power


 So, how are you going to avoid spoilers for 6 weeks after your mom posts the picture?


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm having her put it in a spoiler and I'm going to fight the urge to look Gonna take one for the team here


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Power is everything!!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you Plumplant!


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm having her put it in a spoiler and I'm going to fight the urge to look



Gonna take one for the team here
Not to be an enabler here... but how will they know if you have peeked?


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm a terrible liar haha


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 9, 2013)

I agree Cobainis!


----------



## muffybear (Nov 9, 2013)

Just opened Neiman Box--incredible 8 items!  SO worth the money spent!


----------



## junkiejk (Nov 9, 2013)

Come on, don't be playin' with us...


----------



## s112095 (Nov 9, 2013)

Muffy maybe you can post spoilers so that way plumplant's mom can enjoy her night


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm dying!


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

Shes posting it now wooohooo


----------



## muffybear (Nov 9, 2013)

First three items:

Slim &amp; Sage Dinner Plates.  Colors may vary--both boxes ordered had red plates.

Chevron-Pattern Knit Throw.  Colors may vary-both boxes had grey/white.  Super soft!

Jonathan Adler Carnaby Zebra Stacking dish.  Colors may vary--one box had navy blue, other light blue.

Back after walking dog....


----------



## Krash (Nov 9, 2013)

Plumplant, thank you so much for all your work to get us spoilers. We all appreciate it so much. Muffybear, can you post a pic?


----------



## muffybear (Nov 9, 2013)

Le Metier de Beaute Pretty in Punk

Oribe Dry Texturing Spray


----------



## muffybear (Nov 9, 2013)

If I can find my camera--yes.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

-Slim &amp; Sage Dinner Plates

-Chevron Knit Throw

-Johnathan Adler Carnegie Zebra Stacking dish

- Le Metier de Beaute Pretty in Punk 

-Orives Dry Texturing Spray

-Neiman Marcus Twist White fudge covered corn snacks

- Nest Fragrances Birchwood pine scented candle

-shy by sydney evan love necklace


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm having some serious envy right now...


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 9, 2013)

I am kinda underwhelmed with this box,,I guess I was expecting more..idk


----------



## muffybear (Nov 9, 2013)

Neiman Marcus "Twist" White Fudge Covered Corn Snacks

Nest Fragrances Birchwood Pine Luxury Scented Candle

Shy by Sydney Evan Love Necklace. "The simple, sweet message is plated in 14 karat gold and includes an exceptional single bezel-set diamond."


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 9, 2013)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!  You ladies (and your mom) RULE!


----------



## Krash (Nov 9, 2013)

You guys are so wonderful!


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 9, 2013)

I mean it is nice stuff don't get me wrong.


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 9, 2013)

I agree @Cobainrls Super glad I didn't buy one. Looking forward to the LE Holiday box.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you guys! You all rule!


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

Well I guess I peeked hahaha


----------



## ChristinaM3535 (Nov 9, 2013)

I love that 'love' necklace so much. I didn't get this box, but I would consider buying it. It's beautiful. Anyone who wants to trade or sell, please let me know!!!!


----------



## luvmymac (Nov 9, 2013)

For me personally it's worth the price.


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 9, 2013)

If my chevron throw is gray and white I will use everything!!!! I am so pleased with this!! Exclamation mark overload lol the necklace, le metier item, and oribe spray are items I would pay full price for. Omg I just love that necklace.....swoon.....


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 9, 2013)

Got so excited I forgot my manners! Thanks ladies for the spoilers!!!


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 9, 2013)

~Chevron Patterned Knit Throw ($195)~Jonathan Adler Carnaby Zebra Stacking dish (colors may vary) ($32)~Slim &amp; Sage Dinner Plates (Colors may vary) ($99)~Le Metier de Beaute Pretty in Punk (cannot find online)~Nest Fragrances Scented candle (Birchwood Pine Classic) ($34)~shy by sydney evan love necklace ($125)~Neiman Marcus Twist White Fudge Covered Corn Snacks ($19)~Oribe Dry Texturing Spray ($39)


----------



## trin0183 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting! I love this box! Kinda wish I bought a couple extra for gifting.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 9, 2013)

That's a really lovely box! Please swatch that LMDB Kaleidoscope when you can!


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

I was kind of underwhelmed at first glance but when I googled each item I got super excited! I love those plates and the necklace is so delicate and I actually like it even though I usually don't like word jewelry.


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 9, 2013)

In case you wanted to see it all together.  I put this together for my blog.


----------



## maleia91 (Nov 9, 2013)

I am so happy I bought this box! I really hope I get a gray throw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 9, 2013)

I personally think this. Box is awesome! I thank you ladies for sharing your time and efforts with us!


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *maleia91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so happy I bought this box! I really hope I get a gray throw
me too!!! I'll be fine if I don't though, the other products more than make up the price I paid. I'm cancelling my regular sub. i'd rather pay more and get things I'll actually use.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 9, 2013)

Ohhh serious envy y'all! The Orbie spray is AMAZING, I never buy bc of the price but use my boujie friend's haha. Adorable necklace and love the plates too!

Enjoy ladies!


----------



## MsMimi (Nov 9, 2013)

It's an eyeshadow kaleidoscope


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 9, 2013)

Pink eyeshadow????


----------



## sylarana (Nov 9, 2013)

It looks really good. I think I would like everything except the necklace. I'll be super happy should I win one, but it wouldn't be worth 250 for me. Love the zebra dish though ... I might get one of those for xmas.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks so much ladies &amp; mom- you're awesome!!


----------



## bevin79 (Nov 9, 2013)

I love the the necklace!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 9, 2013)

> Pink eyeshadow????


 I hope not...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 9, 2013)

Sooo glad I didn't buy it - personally not worth the price


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 9, 2013)

> Sooo glad I didn't buy it - personally not worth the price


 I'm really bummed I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(((


----------



## jbd90 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm really bummed I did



(((

I'd be willing to trade or buy for some of the items you received!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 9, 2013)

> Pink eyeshadow????


 pink eye shadow is pretty!


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 9, 2013)

I am not a gold person but, love the necklace. I also love the eye shadows.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2013)

Gah!  Pink eyeshadow!  I want that Kaleidoscope!  I rock pink and fuchsia eyeshadow like a motherf'in *hurricane*.  Oh, well.  I've got plenty of pinks/fuchsias in loose pigment form.  If I had ordered a box, it would have been worth the money, but I didn't have the money, so I'll just shrug and move on with my life.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 9, 2013)

You should have seen me earlier! I was walking through the mall with my cousin frantically refreshing this thread! Thanks so much for the spoilers!

I can't wait to get my box. I love it!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm really bummed I did



(((
Oh no!! What don't you like? I'm sure some of us will be glad to take some off your hands if you don't gift them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 10, 2013)

I love the necklace! I'm glad I didn't get this one bc the dishes are a big ticket item and I splurged on a set of festive dishes last year as well as a pretty throw I bought a week before this box went on sale. But I hope those who get it looooooove it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm happy I splurged on this! I love the necklace and beauty items. I don't think I'd use pink eyeshadow but I'm sure with careful application it could double as a blush and the rest of the shades look more neutral. The candle will be nice to burn this winter and I'm planning on sharing the snack with my family. I really like the three household items even though I don't have a home of my own yet. I think I'll put them aside and put them to use when I eventually have my own place. I'm very excited for this box! (Wanted to go spoiler-free but am going away this week and knew I'd get super frustrating not knowing while my box sits at home hundreds of miles away!)


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't have as much box envy as I thought I would BUT if I was able to get this box, I would have been happy with it...the spray, necklace, zebra dish &amp; throw would have been worth it to me. I adore that necklace! Might be something I splurge on for myself, for my birthday (January). 

I think it's surprisging to see two kinds of serving pieces/dishare in the box. Just me?

It's a great box...congrats to those who got in on this!


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 10, 2013)

Hm. Glad i didn't spend the money on it, but it'd be ok if I won it. Lol hoping for a great holiday box!! =)


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 10, 2013)

Iâ€™m in the â€˜not sad I missed it but would love to win itâ€™ camp. Popsugar seems to be hitting their stride with the more expensive boxes, which I hope bodes well for the holiday box I have coming. The throw (grey!) and candle are my favourites; I hope they turn up on ebay.

My least favourite would probably have been the snacks. They sound kind of gross, but I may just be traumatized by the â€˜cookiesâ€™ from the fall box. I also might have preferred one less home item and one more accessory or beauty item, but thatâ€™s just me.


----------



## jessrose18 (Nov 10, 2013)

thinking about adding that necklace to my christmas list..... glad you ladies got such fabulous gifts!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm really bummed I did




(((
Oh no!

So sorry. With it being limited edition and sold out so crazy fast, I'm sure to could sell it as a whole or the individual items really easily and get your money back. Or gift some!


----------



## polarama (Nov 10, 2013)

Lovely box!  Thank you for posting spoilers and sharing.  I didn't get one but now I must get myself a zebra plate!


----------



## aquaria527 (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow. I couldn't really justify spending the $$ on this box (though I ended up splurging for the LE winter box anyway) but it is AWESOME. I love almost all the items, and am super envious. I love the portion plates! And the necklace! The zebra dish is super cute too... And I'm really curious about that spray! 

Yay for all you who got it! It would be nice to win one, but with my luck.... In the mean time, I'll look forward to the LE!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 10, 2013)

Glad this sold out so fast so I didn't have the opportunity to buy it!  I'd only use about half of this stuff, considering I don't wear gold jewelry, hate pine/balsam scents, and don't need more eyeshadow.  My husband would be giving that Jonathan Adler dish some serious side eye, too, lol, even though I like it.  However, I will take this as a sign from the universe to buy that Oribe spray from BB, since it's been on my wishlist for awhile, and I deserve an award for not spending $250.  Totally logical.


----------



## jackieee (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm actually really happy I didn't end up buying.

I actually like everything in the box, but I don't think it's worth $250. I mean, technically it's worth a lot more than that, but even though I like everything nothing pops out as something I MUST have.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jackieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm actually really happy I didn't end up buying.

I actually like everything in the box, but I don't think it's worth $250. I mean, technically it's worth a lot more than that, but even though I like everything nothing pops out as something I MUST have.

Yep - I think a lot of it is paying for the brand. I'm kind of curious if I can find non branded versions of a lot of it for a lot less. I'm happy for those who are happy with it, it definitely isn't a bad box, but not for me (and glad I didn't spring for it). I think for the money, I can find more wow factor stuff for myself. I looove those plates though, but I make pottery, so maybe I can make myself something similar hahah.


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 10, 2013)

Hmmm. Kinda underwhelmed with this, ngl. It all seems a bit boring, and kind of what they could get Nieman's to throw in for cheap. I like the candle, and that's about it. I could buy that sperately though, and save a ton of money.  A gold plated necklace? Really? Might as well get something similar at Claire's. IDK. I was expecting more. For $250, I could raid Sephora's Christmas gift sets and be much happier for it.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 10, 2013)

Bc a lot of the value of this box is in a few items (Throw, Plates, LMdB, and Necklace), you could buy the other items and pay much less, I think $124 total for the zebra dish, candle, sugar-coated Bugles, and spray. If anyone is sad about missing out on the box, you might consider this. I know some people were looking at another chevron throw.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 10, 2013)

I didnt get this one, but wish I had. The throw is lovely and those plates are exactly the kind of plates I would choose. I love those home items. The only thing I wouldn't like is the eyeshadow, I think a $100 value item of surprise eyeshadow is a bit of a risk. It's actually the make up spoilers that came out that stopped me from buying it.


----------



## susanleia (Nov 10, 2013)

This box looks great! Seriously considering buying those plate, they are adorable. I hope everyone that bought it is happy with it!


----------



## junkiejk (Nov 10, 2013)

A great upscale box, wishing everyone who indulged pure enjoyment and satisfaction!


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 10, 2013)

If you like the necklace, you can get a nearly identical one on Etsy for a fraction of the price

https://www.etsy.com/search?q=love%20necklace%20gold%20&amp;order=most_relevant&amp;view_type=gallery&amp;ship_to=US


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm glad I resisted lol

All those items look great, but I'm currently living in my parent's house and I wouldn't have any use for the plates, etc and I'm not into pink eyeshadows... the only thing that appeals to me is the necklace (so cute!!) but again, it's easy to find cheaper alternatives. But it looks like an awesome box! Just not for me, lol.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 10, 2013)

For those of you interested in the zebra dish, it's available in the birchbox shop so you can use codes and/or points to get a good deal!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting the contents!!!!

Question about the Le Metier Kaleidoscope....

is the bottom color black?

And is the top color a light pink or a pale cream?

Also, don't forget the LMdB shadows are designed to be layered.

So if you don't normally wear pink, try layering them together to see what beautiful shade it turns into!

You can layer from top to bottom or bottom to top.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree @Cobainrls Super glad I didn't buy one. Looking forward to the LE Holiday box.
Same here.

It's very nice, for sure, but I already have plenty of "home" stuff. I don't need or want random dishes at all.

So I'm super glad I skipped this, but it'll be fun to watch unboxings and everything.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2013)

I had major envy last night, but now it has passed, a little. I love home stuff, so I would love the throw, plates, and zebra dish (and the other stuff is nice, too) but I would have spent maybe $150 on those things, not what was actually charged. So, I'm feeling a little better...but I do think I'll buy the chevron throw I found on overstock and maybe use some BB points on the zebra dish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsMimi (Nov 10, 2013)

The bottom shade is black and the top is a cream probably best used as a base.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsMimi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The bottom shade is black and the top is a cream probably best used as a base.
Thank you!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 10, 2013)

Am I the only one seriously excited by this kaleidoscope?

I think you can do a really modern smokey eye with it.

And the pinks can easily double as blush!

I am really happy with everything except for the necklace actually.

But that will be easy to re-gift!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I the only one seriously excited by this kaleidoscope?

I think you can do a really modern smokey eye with it.

And the pinks can easily double as blush!

I am really happy with everything except for the necklace actually.

But that will be easy to re-gift!
I'm not getting it, but I like it! I love playing with pinks on my eyes, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 10, 2013)

I



> Am I the only one seriously excited by this kaleidoscope? I think you can do a really modern smokey eye with it. And the pinks can easily double as blush! I am really happy with everything except for the necklace actually. But that will be easy to re-gift!


 I like it too! I had the same blush idea a few posts back, but I like your idea of a modern smokey eye. I'm excited to test it out when my box arrives. It's my first experience with the brand, which is also fun!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 10, 2013)

I really like this kaleidoscope too! I have from th start! I don't see this is just eye shadow, I too see it as blush, highlighter whateverA! I feel it has multi uses and I am so glad it is in the box! I love everything in the box and if for some reason I can't use it in my house or on my person I can always gift it to someone. I don't even consider it regifting as I bought it and decided to use it as a gift so a gift it shall be! Enjoy your Kaleidoscope and use it for all its worth! I am!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 10, 2013)

I really like this box, but half of the items I would have gifted if I had purchased.

I didn't really care for the plates/dishes and I didn't "need" another throw.  However, I really want to try the texture spray, maybe I can score some on eBay or via trade.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I


I like it too! I had the same blush idea a few posts back, but I like your idea of a modern smokey eye. I'm excited to test it out when my box arrives. It's my first experience with the brand, which is also fun!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really like this kaleidoscope too! I have from th start! I don't see this is just eye shadow, I too see it as blush, highlighter whateverA! I feel it has multi uses and I am so glad it is in the box! I love everything in the box and if for some reason I can't use it in my house or on my person I can always gift it to someone. I don't even consider it regifting as I bought it and decided to use it as a gift so a gift it shall be! Enjoy your Kaleidoscope and use it for all its worth! I am!


Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not getting it, but I like it! I love playing with pinks on my eyes, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I am super excited about it. These kaleidoscopes are really special. Since they are designed to be layered, it's hard to judge any color w/out playing with it. I am not a huge pink shadow person at all. Doesn't look great on me. However I have a similiar (kind of) kaleidoscope called Nouvelle Vague.

It is mostly pinks and mauves with a blacker than black 4th shadow. (like this one and btw it's the BEST black shadow ever! Mickey Castillo, the color director of LMdB, designed it to be the most perfect black and he succeeded! )

Once the pinks are layered w/ the black they are transformed. The black softens and shimmers. Almost lightly irridescent.

The pinks deepen and smoke out. They have gorgeous dimension.

It is really stunning.

I can't wait to play w/ this one. The bright poppy-ness of the pinks contrasted w/ the black and golden cream...may lead to magic!!!!!!

@brainybeauty here is a youtube video that shows you how to layer the LMdB shadow.

 And you don't have to layer all 4 if you don't want a darker eye. You can layer the top 3 and leave the black as a traditional liner.

@Spiritwind10 hope you love it.

@yousoldtheworld I'm sorry you aren't getting one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you get tons of fabulous pretties in all your boxes this holiday!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the You Tube link Lisa Leah! I know you didn't send it to me, but I also want to know how to use, so I appreciate it! I imagine the colors and shadings will be beautiful just from the colors I have seen! Can't wait to play and use!!!..thank you andi really hope everyone whom got a box enjoys theirs and has fun with it and all the pretties in it! It is meant to be fun, decorative, a change of pace and something to talk about and mostly to enjoy. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 10, 2013)

[@]LisaLeah[/@] thank you SO much for sharing the video. I would have never thought of layering in that sense, but it looks incredible! Side note: that makeup artist is hysterical. I would love to have my makeup done by him because it would probably be such a fun experience.


----------



## jessica12345678 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm so happy I bought this box I can not wait to get it hurry up ps and ship my box


----------



## plumplant (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow after watching that video I am SO excited for the Le MÃ©tier kaleidoscope! I'm actually thinking of buying the le mÃ©tier brushes he used in it because I need new eyeshadow brushes anyways. Anyone have experience with their brushes? There's not many reviews online.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 11, 2013)

I still can't track mine by reference.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 11, 2013)

I an pretty glad I didn't get this box. Maybe if it had been less money. The plates are kind of novelty. And I haven't seen up close pics so what's up with the zebra dish? Is it a serving dish?


----------



## buhdderkupp (Nov 11, 2013)

I think I'm glad I ordered this - the only item I'm not sure what I'll do with is the zebra dish. I'm excited to try out the kaleidoscope. I'm going to put the plate set away until I get my apartment next year. I'm also excited about the necklace!


----------



## buhdderkupp (Nov 11, 2013)

Also, hi!  I'm new here!


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



In case you wanted to see it all together.  I put this together for my blog.
This is the first time I've checked this page since spoilers were posted and I have to say I'm glad I didn't get this box. I really like the throw, but I just bought a super soft, fluffy chevron throw from walmart for $15 so I'm okay with missing that, lol. But I do really like those plates! and the zebra dish looks adorable! I'm sad about not getting those even though the plates would eventually have been broken by my kids and I would have absolutely no need to ever use the zebra dish, haha. I really need to buy one of the special edition boxes, just once, at least. I just seem to be glad i didn't buy them after I see spoilers. Maybe I'll buy one of their next ones. Its so much fun getting their regular box every month so getting another one would just add to it!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm going gaga over the kaleidoscope- they are a true obsession of mine. If anyone wants to trade there's, let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow after watching that video I am SO excited for the Le MÃ©tier kaleidoscope! I'm actually thinking of buying the le mÃ©tier brushes he used in it because I need new eyeshadow brushes anyways. Anyone have experience with their brushes? There's not many reviews online.
The kaleidoscopes are usually amazing. There are so many ways to play with them. And YES I have the Le Metier brushes.

I recently purchased them on their Beauty Vault website (www.lemetierdebeaute.com) It's good to check out since they are always having specials and freebies w/ purchase. Right now they are giving away a limited edition Gravite kaleidoscope w/ any purchase from the site.

I purchased the brushes a few weeks ago from the Beauty Vault. I haven't played with them all yet. But I LOVE the eyeshadow brush. It is really wonderful. Especially w/ darker shadows since it has a light touch and makes them very buildable. I don't have the crease brush but I think I may have to pick it up. Caution: This is a true luxury brand so the brushes come w/ a high price tag. You may just want to pick up one brush first before you take the plunge. And it probably should be the eyeshadow paddle brush.

( Note: The brush heads are full size but the handles are extremely short. Just wanted to mention that. I was so surprised when I first saw it!)


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going gaga over the kaleidoscope- they are a true obsession of mine. If anyone wants to trade there's, let me know




I hope you are able to trade for one! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 11, 2013)

Same here, would love to trade for the kaleidoscope!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@LisaLeah thank you SO much for sharing the video. I would have never thought of layering in that sense, but it looks incredible!

Side note: that makeup artist is hysterical. I would love to have my makeup done by him because it would probably be such a fun experience.
Totally. He is such a character, he's almost a cliche!

(coooosh coooosh coooosh!)


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 11, 2013)

> I hope you are able to trade for one! Fingers crossed for you!


 Thanks @LisaLeah !! XOXOXO


----------



## plumplant (Nov 11, 2013)

> The kaleidoscopes are usually amazing. There are so many ways to play with them. And YES I have the Le Metier brushes. I recently purchased them on their Beauty Vault website (www.lemetierdebeaute.com) It's good to check out since they are always having specials and freebies w/ purchase. Right now they are giving away a limited edition Gravite kaleidoscope w/ any purchase from the site. I purchased the brushes a few weeks ago from the Beauty Vault. I haven't played with them all yet. But I LOVE the eyeshadow brush. It is really wonderful. Especially w/ darker shadows since it has a light touch and makes them very buildable. I don't have the crease brush but I think I may have to pick it up. Caution: This is a true luxury brand so the brushes come w/ a high price tag. You may just want to pick up one brush first before you take the plunge. And it probably should be the eyeshadow paddle brush. ( Note: The brush heads are full size but the handles are extremely short. Just wanted to mention that. I was so surprised when I first saw it!)


 Yeah I was looking at their website last night. How do you get the Gravite for free? Do you just enter a promo code? Or is it automatic? Also how does their website work? Are you only able to purchase "collections" or can you buy individual items? Because all I see are like 8 collections.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  here is a youtube video that shows you how to layer the LMdB shadow.

 
THIS video! Thank you! I played around with layering with my eye shadows last  night...wow! What a difference! No more boring neutral shadows for me. I'm laying it up, baby!


----------



## mpatt01 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I mean it is nice stuff don't get me wrong.
I'm glad i didn't buy it either.  It is really cute stuff, but not worth $250 for me.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 11, 2013)

> I am super excited about it. These kaleidoscopes are really special. Since they are designed to be layered, it's hard to judge any color w/out playing with it. I am not a huge pink shadow person at all. Doesn't look great on me. However I have a similiar (kind of) kaleidoscope called Nouvelle Vague. It is mostly pinks and mauves with a blacker than black 4th shadow. (like this one and btw it's the BEST black shadow ever! Mickey Castillo, the color director of LMdB, designed it to be the most perfect black and he succeeded! ) Once the pinks are layered w/ the black they are transformed. The black softens and shimmers. Almost lightly irridescent. The pinks deepen and smoke out. They have gorgeous dimension. It is really stunning. I can't wait to play w/ this one. The bright poppy-ness of the pinks contrasted w/ the black and golden cream...may lead to magic!!!!!! @brainybeauty here is a youtube video that shows you how to layer the LMdB shadow.


 Thanks so much for this, I was not into that palette at all but after reading this and watching the video I am very excited and relieved!!


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 11, 2013)

I too would LOVE to trade for the Le Metier De Beaute palette. Love this! Please keep me in mind if you are going to trade!


----------



## jessica12345678 (Nov 11, 2013)

Is anyone's else box still processing on ps website like mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 11, 2013)

You all are so funny!!!! (Cooooish, cooooish, cooooish)!!!!!!!


----------



## buhdderkupp (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessica12345678* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone's else box still processing on ps website like mine





Mine is


----------



## jessica12345678 (Nov 11, 2013)

> Mine is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hope it ships this week


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 11, 2013)

What a great box!  I'm a little sad I didn't get one.  Those plates are beautiful, the zebra dish is really unique, the throw is fun, and I'm ga-ga over kaleidoscopes.  Enjoy your boxes ladies!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah I was looking at their website last night. How do you get the Gravite for free? Do you just enter a promo code? Or is it automatic?


Also how does their website work? Are you only able to purchase "collections" or can you buy individual items? Because all I see are like 8 collections.
The Gravite is just automatically sent to you, there is no code. I am pretty sure they are still giving it away as a GWP but check their FB page for 100% confirmation. Someone just posted the same question, but they haven't responded yet. It's a stunning kaleidoscope btw...

You can only purchase what pairings they have available on their website. They typically change it weekly.

But there is always a free product or two that comes w/ each pairing or collection. But now it's the free product that comes w/ the collection PLUS the free kaleidoscope. It's an awesome deal if you find a collection you really like. 

( I just purchased the Nakeds from their site...it came w/ a FREE $175 eye cream !!!!! and the kaleidoscope GWP)

The pairings or collections are more expensive now because of the promotion. They usually offer more of a range of products at a range of prices. But you can seriously find some great deals on their site.

Like 4 nail polishes for the price of 2 etc....


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks so much for this, I was not into that palette at all but after reading this and watching the video I am very excited and relieved!!
So glad!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
THIS video! Thank you! I played around with layering with my eye shadows last  night...wow! What a difference! No more boring neutral shadows for me. I'm laying it up, baby!
Awesome!

I have to say the main reason I got this box was because of the spoiler that LMdB would be in it.

I am obsessed with that brand!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks @LisaLeah !! XOXOXO
You know I am always ROOTING for you to get your Le Metier fix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## icedone (Nov 11, 2013)

If anyone does not want their Le Metier Kaleidoscope, I would love to swap for it. I was just sick when this box sold out and that's what I really want from it. I haven't made a swap thread here on MUT yet, but I have a board on Pinterest that has a lot of my collection I'm looking to swap:   http://www.pinterest.com/karrisf/swap-board/


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 11, 2013)

PopSugar!  Curse you and the delays in shipping. I broke down and peeked.  I love going spoiler free.  Couldn't do it since someone got the box a whole week before me.  For those who are concerned about it saying processing, mine does too, but I checked via FedEx Track by Reference and it has definitely shipped (just plug in your account number in that reference section, use today's date, united states, and your zip code...and voila!).  

I'm so psyched for this box!! Guess I'm the target market for this - and guess that is why I ordered it.  I have never heard of this necklace designer and already ordered something else from her just now.  Grrr... can blame Popsugar for that. LOL. I think the zebra will likely come in Silver or Gold (as that's what is on Neiman's site) - pretty nice.   Think I am hoping for Gold (but wondering if others get other variations).   Anyways, hope everyone who did order enjoys it!  Sounds like it wasn't a good fit for many who didn't order it - so it sort of works out that way.  Happy unboxing...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 11, 2013)

@LisaLeah your video opened up a whole new world for me as well.  Thank you so much!  Even more excited for the kaleidoscope (and revisiting the Stila kit from Fall again too)


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessica12345678* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone's else box still processing on ps website like mine




I think they all are?  You can track by reference on fedex.com using your subscription / order number.


----------



## jessica12345678 (Nov 11, 2013)

> I think they all are? Â You can track by reference on fedex.com using your subscription / order number.


 Thank you I will give it a try I can't wait after seeing the spoilers it looks amazing


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @LisaLeah your video opened up a whole new world for me as well.  Thank you so much!  Even more excited for the kaleidoscope (and revisiting the Stila kit from Fall again too)
Yay! Let me know how it works with the Stila kit. Many shadows turn muddy if you layer them too much.

LMdB's are very finely milled so they behave differently and are created to be layered.

But then again I'm a sucker for marketing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe it's all the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! Let me know how it works with the Stila kit. Many shadows turn muddy if you layer them too much.

LMdB's are very finely milled so they behave differently and are created to be layered.

But then again I'm a sucker for marketing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe it's all the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
OOOh.  Fancy and fabulous!  I usually only wear Bobbi Brown (in the boring brown combinations he mentions) so this will be a whole new world as well.  Maybe another item I end up buying more items after getting this box (already bought a Sydney Evan necklace today, randomly).  Such bad influences these subscription boxes (and fellow MUT enablers!)


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OOOh.  Fancy and fabulous!  I usually only wear Bobbi Brown (in the boring brown combinations he mentions) so this will be a whole new world as well.  Maybe another item I end up buying more items after getting this box (already bought a Sydney Evan necklace today, randomly).  Such bad influences these subscription boxes (and fellow MUT enablers!) 
Welcome to your new addiction!

And btw, Le Metier makes some gorgeous " boring browns"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's a very wearable brand. Which is making me very curious to see those hot pink shadows in person.

And yes, I do the same thing. If I love something in a box I wind up buying more asap!


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 11, 2013)

If anyone gets the red plates that would be willing to trade for the blue ones, please let me know!  Everything in my kitchen is red and the red plates would do so well!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 11, 2013)

> If anyone gets the red plates that would be willing to trade for the blue ones, please let me know! Â Everything in my kitchen is red and the red plates would do so well!


 I haven't gotten my box yet but I will want to trade for blue if I get red!! I guess this isn't helpful right now haha


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I haven't gotten my box yet but I will want to trade for blue if I get red!! I guess this isn't helpful right now haha
True  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> me too.  Think it would go w/ my stuff better.   Red would look great in the right place though.  I can't image the shipping costs to trade though.  At least it would be even.


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 11, 2013)

> True  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> me too. Â Think it would go w/ my stuff better. Â  Red would look great in the right place though. Â I can't image the shipping costs to trade though. Â At least it would be even.Â


 They *might* fit into a USPS flat rate box, depending on how they are packed and what time of cushioning you use. But since I haven't received my set yet, I'm not sure. Just an idea.


----------



## christinef (Nov 12, 2013)

Found a website that shows the other colors of the Zebra Dish! I love the gold!

http://www.shopwaitingonmartha.com/products/gold-carnaby-zebra-dish


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Nov 12, 2013)

I tracked mine by reference number at FedEx ---- just showing as shipping information recieved on 11/7 with an expected delivery of 11/13.  Highly doubt that will happen seeing as they don't even have FedEx receiving the package yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Still sitting in CA somewhere.......   I was hoping to get it this week, but doesn't look like it is going to happen.   Good news is maybe I'll forget about the spoilers by then and be surprised by something - lol.


----------



## christinef (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsinbeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tracked mine by reference number at FedEx ---- just showing as shipping information recieved on 11/7 with an expected delivery of 11/13.  Highly doubt that will happen seeing as they don't even have FedEx receiving the package yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Still sitting in CA somewhere.......   I was hoping to get it this week, but doesn't look like it is going to happen.   Good news is maybe I'll forget about the spoilers by then and be surprised by something - lol.
Mine is doing the same thing...Tracking by reference shows information received on 11/7 with a delivery date of today, but there hasn't been any activity since the 7th. So I am crossing my fingers it magically appears doorstep when I'm home from work today!


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsinbeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tracked mine by reference number at FedEx ---- just showing as shipping information recieved on 11/7 with an expected delivery of 11/13.  Highly doubt that will happen seeing as they don't even have FedEx receiving the package yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Still sitting in CA somewhere.......   I was hoping to get it this week, but doesn't look like it is going to happen.   Good news is maybe I'll forget about the spoilers by then and be surprised by something - lol.
Mine is the same... FedEx still doesn't actually have the box yet.  I'm hoping it ships soon!  I love the box and can't wait to get my hands on the contents!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mine has reached North Salt Lake, Utah! On its way!


----------



## Couture Jungle (Nov 12, 2013)

FedEx ground just delivered mine. It's weird because on my account it said processing's... I'm just happy it's here and I love it.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 12, 2013)

> FedEx ground just delivered mine. It's weird because on my account it said processing's... I'm just happy it's here and I love it.


 Ya the PS page doesn't update well but I learned her on MUT that you can go to The FedEx site and to track by reference and put in your subscription number, zip and country and you can usually find out much quicker this way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mmittag7 (Nov 12, 2013)

I would love to trade something for the Oribe dry texturizing spray if anyone doesn't want theirs!


----------



## Couture Jungle (Nov 12, 2013)

Mine said processing but Fed Ex delivered mine today.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 12, 2013)

> I would love to trade something for the Oribe dry texturizing spray if anyone doesn't want theirs!


 Hi, I am willing to trade my spray for the plates if you want. I also have some full size products and large sample sizes if you want. Let me know and we can set up email or something. Nancy


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd love to trade for the eyeshadow! I'm a potter so if there's not a makeup trade maybe I can trade someone a bowl or vase?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Couture Jungle (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Couture Jungle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FedEx ground just delivered mine. It's weird because on my account it said processing's... I'm just happy it's here and I love it.
what are your variations? zebra color?  throw? how's the necklace? i can't wait to get that. Looking for another one to gift my best friend. anything else we miss (like a secret NM gift card)?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Couture Jungle (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  what are your variations? zebra color?  throw? how's the necklace? i can't wait to get that. Looking for another one to gift my best friend. anything else we miss (like a secret NM gift card)?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Home- Sanford design throw- in navy and beige, the Jonathan Adler zebra dish in green and white, the Slim &amp; Sage in red &amp; white, Nest candle:Birchwood Pine

Fashion- shy by sydneyevens: love necklace is cute but surprisingly delicate and the chain is short. 

Food-Neiman Marcus "twist white fudge-covered corn snack 

Beauty- Le Metier de Beaute: Pretty in Punk

No Neiman Marcus gift card. Wouldn't that be awesome? 

Popsugar really did a nice job in packing each item individually. I was worried about the plates being broken due to shipment but luckily it was fine. I also kept the beautiful black box it came in. 

I'm really glad that this box had more home items than the other categories. But seriously I don't need another candle.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 13, 2013)

I can't wait to see swatches of the Le Metier.

My box is still processing....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beaudixie (Nov 13, 2013)

This is my first time to post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I LOVE PS! I recieved my box yesterday. I liked the NM box but I would be willing to sell the entire box or trade a few items.  I got the lime green zebra plate, navy throw and blue plates.  I would love to have the red plates and a red throw (another color would be fine too) if someone would like to trade.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you so much for posting the contents!!!!

Question about the Le Metier Kaleidoscope....

is the bottom color black?

And is the top color a light pink or a pale cream?

Also, don't forget the LMdB shadows are designed to be layered.

So if you don't normally wear pink, try layering them together to see what beautiful shade it turns into!

You can layer from top to bottom or bottom to top.
I have  6 different  Le mÃ©tier Kaleidoscopes  one I have has blush and eyeshadow in it I am 100 percent sure you can use as a blush and that's what they intend it to be used for.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah I was looking at their website last night. How do you get the Gravite for free? Do you just enter a promo code? Or is it automatic?


Also how does their website work? Are you only able to purchase "collections" or can you buy individual items? Because all I see are like 8 collections.
The gravite has been sold out for weeks they really should take it down no mater what you buy it will not get added to your cart


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *susanleia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This box looks great! Seriously considering buying those plate, they are adorable. I hope everyone that bought it is happy with it!
I did not get the box... I love the plates to ,much I plan on buying them.  The box is great ... if I got it I would have used everything but the necklace.. that I did not care for...  enjoy your boxes everyone !!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The gravite has been sold out for weeks they really should take it down no mater what you buy it will not get added to your cart
Gravite is not sold out. It is about to be though. (supplies are very low) It was never added to your cart (the website doesn't have the software to support that).

It' just automatically gets shipped with every order.

Positive about that. I ordered from there twice. And LMdB posted the same thing on their FB wall.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have  6 different  Le mÃ©tier Kaleidoscopes  one I have has blush and eyeshadow in it I am 100 percent sure you can use as a blush and that's what they intend it to be used for.
Thanks. Great to know.


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 13, 2013)

Still looking to trade my blue plates for red ones.  Anyone??


----------



## maleia91 (Nov 13, 2013)

Krista I'll switch if I get the red ones. I get my box tomorrow


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gravite is not sold out. It is about to be though. (supplies are very low) It was never added to your cart (the website doesn't have the software to support that).

It' just automatically gets shipped with every order.

Positive about that. I ordered from there twice. And LMdB posted the same thing on their FB wall.
It was never added to either of my 2 recent orders from the website and they were both high enough orders for it to be included . I did write to them about it.


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Nov 13, 2013)

Tracked mine again today by reference number - it's finally on its way!  In Sacramento - estimated Saturday delivery date.  Of course, I think I had them hold it at the Fed Ex office.....and it's closed on Saturday and I'll be home to get it.  Can not for the life of me figure out how to confirm I had them hold it and have them "un-hold it".   It would be so much easier if FedEx delivered to my condo like UPS does - lol.


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 13, 2013)

How exactly do you track by ref#/sub#?


----------



## adrienne27 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just received my box and I am happy with it. The black box everything was wrapped in is awesome itself. Sturdy and I can totally use so I was stoked from the get go! I I got the navy and cream throw, the light blue Jonathan Adler tray ( which is tiny-- 3x5 inches), and the blue slim and sage plates. The necklace length is laughable for an adult woman but you can easy fit an extender on no problem. It is also tiny, and a lot more wearable than I originally thought. The fudge bugles are hilarious but look delicious and hella bad for you! The orbie spray is wonderful and smells awesome! Can't wait to try the kaleidoscope-- the pinks are really beautiful and the black is amazing! The candle is the only thing I'm not so jazzed about, it's scent is nice enough but it is really strong and a bit overwhelming for me, so into the gift pile it goes. Overall happy with it and have no buyers remorse. :11:


----------



## MelissaB (Nov 13, 2013)

Just got my box! I never received a shipping notice. I got the grey throw, the navy zebra &amp; the red plates. I really wanted the blue plates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone wants to trade me blue plates for my red plates, please send me a message! I know I don't have a lot of posts so I'd be willing to ship first &amp; provide tracking! Other than the plates, I'm overall happy with the box. Would I have paid $250, if I knew what was in it, probably not but I don't regret getting it. If that makes any sense at all??


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Just got my box! I never received a shipping notice. I got the grey throw, the navy zebra &amp; the red plates. I really wanted the blue plates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone wants to trade me blue plates for my red plates, please send me a message! I know I don't have a lot of posts so I'd be willing to ship first &amp; provide tracking! Other than the plates, I'm overall happy with the box. Would I have paid $250, if I knew what was in it, probably not but I don't regret getting it. If that makes any sense at all??


 If and when I ever get my box!!! If I get blue plates I will be glad to exchange for red! Would love to! Nancy


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MelissaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my box! I never received a shipping notice.

I got the grey throw, the navy zebra &amp; the red plates.

I really wanted the blue plates






If anyone wants to trade me blue plates for my red plates, please send me a message! I know I don't have a lot of posts so I'd be willing to ship first &amp; provide tracking!

Other than the plates, I'm overall happy with the box.* Would I have paid $250, if I knew what was in it, probably not but I don't regret getting it. If that makes any sense at all??*
I didn't get this box, but I think that's how I feel about the vast majority of PS boxes.  I probably wouldn't have bought them if I knew what was in them because usually I don't _need_ what's in them.  But I still love getting them!  I think it's about the surprise factor and that they're a special treat.  They're just so much fun, and that's why I never regret getting them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## looloo62 (Nov 13, 2013)

Got my regular and my NM box today.  Pleasantly surprised because it says "processing" on the PS site.  It was like Christmas with these boxes, so many goodies!  I have to say, when I saw the spoilers, I was not that impressed.  But now that I have the box in front of me, I love everything!!!  I cannot wait to try the eye shadow, especially after watching that youtube video!  I got the red plates, navy blue zebra dish, and they grey and creme throw.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 13, 2013)

I got back from the beach today to my box and have a couple thoughts/questions... The zebra dish is super tiny!!! I guess I didn't read the dimensions when looking up all the spoilers but wow really tiny but cute. The necklace is a lot more delicate than I was expecting and I actually like it because it's not as big and cheesy as I was expecting. The word love is not flat and I was wondering if this is the same with everyone else's?? The only thing I really don't like are the slim &amp; sage plates. The quality is totally crappy, I can't imagine anyone paying $99 for these. A couple have big indents/scratches almost like they were fired upside down. Also a couple have the red like kind of rubbed off and out of place...I think that is pretty crappy for how much these plates are supposed to be worth.


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 13, 2013)

got help with tracking...unfortunately i have to wait until saturday to see what color throw i get


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 13, 2013)

> got help with tracking...unfortunately i have to wait until saturday to see what color throw i get


 So far I think I've only seen ppl get navy and white and light grey and white. I got the light grey and white. I may be wrong though... These choco covered bugles are amazing!!! I didn't love the crispy cake from the oct box but these are so delish!!!


----------



## looloo62 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got back from the beach today to my box and have a couple thoughts/questions...

The zebra dish is super tiny!!! I guess I didn't read the dimensions when looking up all the spoilers but wow really tiny but cute.

The necklace is a lot more delicate than I was expecting and I actually like it because it's not as big and cheesy as I was expecting. The word love is not flat and I was wondering if this is the same with everyone else's??

The only thing I really don't like are the slim &amp; sage plates. The quality is totally crappy, I can't imagine anyone paying $99 for these. A couple have big indents/scratches almost like they were fired upside down. Also a couple have the red like kind of rubbed off and out of place...I think that is pretty crappy for how much these plates are supposed to be worth.

I just checked my plates and I agree, plates are poor quality.  My plates have chips and scratches.  I wonder if they will replace them or something.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 13, 2013)

Ok and I just bent the necklace back haha oh lovely


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 13, 2013)

I heard that the plates had hidden "portion control" sections, so that might be the ridges you were talking about.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 14, 2013)

> I heard that the plates had hidden "portion control" sections, so that might be the ridges you were talking about.







I don't think so there are random looking scratches and marks all over....


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's the deal on the "hidden sections" Dazzling geometric patterns set within luxe 9-inch plates hide the proportions you need to build a sensible diet: one-quarter of the plate is for lean protein, one-quarter for whole grains, and one-half is for vegetables. From slimandsage.com So I guess there aren't any actual texture differences or anything to create "portions" but you are supposed to use the geometric design.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 14, 2013)

> Here's the deal on the "hidden sections" Dazzling geometric patterns set within luxe 9-inch plates hide the proportions you need to build a sensible diet: one-quarter of the plate is for lean protein, one-quarter for whole grains, and one-half is for vegetables. From slimandsage.com So I guess there aren't any actual texture differences or anything to create "portions" but you are supposed to use the geometric design.


 "Hidden sections" for portion control. Ok, fine...I'll just have two plates!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL. I don't need this plate judging me.


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 14, 2013)

> I don't think so there are random looking scratches and marks all over....


 Are they hand painted? That might explain the variations.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's the deal on the "hidden sections"

Dazzling geometric patterns set within luxe 9-inch plates hide the proportions you need to build a sensible diet: one-quarter of the plate is for lean protein, one-quarter for whole grains, and one-half is for vegetables.

From slimandsage.com

So I guess there aren't any actual texture differences or anything to create "portions" but you are supposed to use the geometric design.
"Hidden sections" for portion control. Ok, fine...I'll just have two plates!



LOL. I don't need this plate judging me. hahaha!! Right? Don't need a plate giving me the side-eye...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 14, 2013)

YAY!!  arrived.  LOVE IT!!  Variation: Navy throw, Navy plates, Navy Zebra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Perfect.  ABSOLUTELY love the necklace.  Looking to gift one to my best friend. - yes, want matching ones.


----------



## shabs (Nov 14, 2013)

Been happy to see the box contents and a little bummed I didn't buy it.  BUT today I get a popsugar notice and I find out my BABY brother gifted me this box!  Seriously so happy!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shabs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Been happy to see the box contents and a little bummed I didn't buy it.  BUT today I get a popsugar notice and I find out my BABY brother gifted me this box!  Seriously so happy!
WOW!  Is he single?  LOL


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 14, 2013)

> Been happy to see the box contents and a little bummed I didn't buy it. Â BUT today I get a popsugar notice and I find out my BABY brother gifted me this box! Â Seriously so happy!


 That's so awesome! Great brother!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 14, 2013)

> I got the gray and white throw, the light blue striped zebra plate, and the red dishes. Even though some of them aren't my first choice, I'm really happy with the box. I'm not an eye shadow person but I plan on experimenting, so thanks for all the videos posted. All of these items will be used or given as Christmas gifts, except the necklace. If anyone is interested in making me an offer for the necklace, I'd be happy to consider it!


 We are box twins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm happy with the throw and the zebra plate but I would have rather had the blue plates. Oh and I noticed online the zebra plate also comes in silver and gold I think it woulda been cool to include those as well...


----------



## maleia91 (Nov 14, 2013)

Got my box today- navy throw (anyone want to switch their gray for my navy?) yellow zebra tray red plates (also want to trade for blue.) I adore the necklace! So tiny and cute. I'm happy with the box overall. I've been trying the technique on that Youtube video with my cheapie ELF palette, and it turned out really nice! I bet it'll be 10x better with the LMdB


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *snowbenz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes! I would love silver or gold, and would have had the blue plates, or the blue throw (but I'm happy with gray as my second choice).

I am trying to use the eye shadow (I am not an eye shadow person at all) and I'm having so much trouble! Even after some videos! Are there any with this palette? How would you girls use the black eye shadow? Ugh, I wish I didn't open it so I could give it as a Christmas gift...
Try using the black shadow as an eyeliner.

Or you could layer it w/ the other 3 colors and put it all over your lid.

And if that fails, since you are not an eyeshadow person.

Use the pinks as a blush. You can even mix it w/ the gold.


----------



## chocolatte (Nov 14, 2013)

Got my box today! Red chevron throw - love! I haven't seen this color yet but it's perfect for my house and Christmastime! Gold zebra plate - I wanted just black and white but this is stylish. Red plates - loving the red theme! WOW the birch wood pine is strong! Definitely gifting it haha. The necklace is much more dainty and girly than I was expecting. Love it! Overall very happy with this box!


----------



## eas00 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to MUT and I did purchase the Neiman Marcus box and I love it. For me it was worth every penny. My whole family loves the smell of the candle. I was just browsing the sale items on Neiman Marcus' website and I saw the plates we received on sale for $64. Thought I would pass this along. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Portion-Control-Dinner-Plates/prod159770086_cat46520742__/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&amp;rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat46520742%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D60%2526refinements%253D&amp;eItemId=prod159770086&amp;cmCat=product


----------



## eas00 (Nov 14, 2013)

Also, is the necklace too short for anyone else? Mine is like a choker.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 14, 2013)

Got my box!

I was pleasantly surprised! Well not really surprised because I was all over the spoilers the nano second they were posted!

Throw- grey and cream- love this combo! Very neutral and soft

Blue striped zebra tray- cute!

Blue plates! Yay! I really like these plates!

Not in love with the "love" necklace though.

Mine came all twisted and tangled. Will straighten it up and give it away. I don't do "dainty" very well.

The eye kaleidoscope is fantastic. I must say that is one heck of an intense black! OMG it is blaaaaaaaaack!

I swatched it and layered the two pinks on top of it.

It turned into the most gorgeous blackened eggplant shade! Beautiful! May try that combo as a liner or smoke it out on the outer V.

Otherwise the other 3 colors are not that radical. (they look scarier in the pan). The pinks are much more wearable than they look.

All in all a great box!

Do I think it was worth $250? Not really. But I'm still glad I got it.


----------



## mmittag7 (Nov 15, 2013)

If anyone doesn't want something from their box, here is my trade list (all items from Popsugar boxes)

Kai Perfume OIl (retails for $48 at Nordstrom)

Marianella Soap (retails for $14)

Brokedown Spa Wrap (retails for $84)

Safe Haven Book (paperback, retails for $10)

Hollywood Fashion Secrets Sweater Saver (retails for $6)

Mindi Kaling "Questions I ask when I want to talk about myself" cards (retail $13.45)

Kooringal Giselle Mid Brim Foldable Sun Hat (retails $27.99)

Revenge Wears Prada book - hard back (retails $15)

Lunares Apple Bowl (retails $40)

Lulah Body Wash (retails $11.25)

Kitsch Headband Set (retails $11.99)

Gorjana Charity Bead Bracelet in Pink (retails $45)

Jane Tran Bobby Pins (retails $12)

The Wet Brush detangling brush (retails $14)

Lands End Single Canvas Wine Tote (retails $15)

Maison de Monaco Strawberry and BlackCurrant Cream Preserves (retails $6)

The Soap and Paper Factory Shea Butter Soap in Roland Pine retails $8)

Michael Stars Wrap/Scarf (retails $42)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2013)

There's a PopSugar Swaps thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138849/popsugar-box-swaps-monthly-and-specials


----------



## adrienne27 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Also, is the necklace too short for anyone else? Mine is like a choker.


 Yes! It is super short! Didn't think I had a large neck but apparently I do.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Mine is finally out for delivery! There's no way I could have lasted this long and not looked at spoilers!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 15, 2013)

I saw mine had been delivered so I rushed home for lunch! I LOVE everything! I got the exact variations I was hoping for. Grey throw, blue zebra, and red plates. I'm not a big fan of the candle, but it's growing on me. The throw is my favorite thing ever! It's ALMOST worth the price of the box alone. It's so soft and a nice thick knit.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2013)

YUMMY!  Has anyone tried the corn snack?!  Delicious!


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone else having FedEx issues? My box status hasn't updated since it departed CA (last Friday!) and I'm starting to worry it is lost. It was originally scheduled to arrive yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 15, 2013)

Yay PS is replacing my plates!!! I'm very surprised and excited, they got back to me the next day after my first email and then again after I sent photos. The moral of the story: be very, very, sugary-sweet nice when you want something!! I have to say, last time I had issues with PS I was kind of irritated in my contacts with them and did not get such great results, I figured I really wanted replacements so I better so super nice!!


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay PS is replacing my plates!!! I'm very surprised and excited, they got back to me the next day after my first email and then again after I sent photos. The moral of the story: be very, very, sugary-sweet nice when you want something!! I have to say, last time I had issues with PS I was kind of irritated in my contacts with them and did not get such great results, I figured I really wanted replacements so I better so super nice!!
Very happy to hear this!  So glad you are getting new plates!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Very happy to hear this!Â  So glad you are getting new plates!


 I am so glad too! You never know how PS will react and I think it is a combination of what you said and who you get! But most importantly they are taking care of it! My plates, red beautiful and not a blemish! Can you believe it! Love them and everything else in the box!!! I'm afraid if they ever do this again, they will sell out in minutes!


----------



## FantabulousLisa (Nov 15, 2013)

my mom got her box today!! Beautiful green throw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> amazeballs.


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FantabulousLisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 my mom got her box today!! Beautiful green throw



amazeballs.
Love that color throw! WOW!


----------



## patentlyvee (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am so glad too! You never know how PS will react and I think it is a combination of what you said and who you get! But most importantly they are taking care of it! My plates, red beautiful and not a blemish! Can you believe it! Love them and everything else in the box!!! I'm afraid if they ever do this again, they will sell out in minutes!
I agree! I received my box on Wednesday and received the navy blue throw, blue plates, and green zebra tray.  I love this box for the surprise and because I would not have picked these items out for myself, but I love them all.  I'm not usually a green fan, but I now LOVE the green zebra tray sitting on my nightstand.  Will definitely buy the next one...Saks collaboration, maybe?


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Nov 16, 2013)

Here! Got navy, navy and navy for color variations. So far, loving the necklace MUCH more than I thought I would â€“ had a gold necklace on and it makes a perfect layering necklace.  I really thought I'd gift it - I'm keeping it!! I really wanted the gray, green or bright blue throw to use in my living room â€“ but realized my guest room was next on my list and guess what â€“ navy is the color in there. Perfect!! I have the Jonathan Adler in my living room now - but I'm thinking it will go on the night stand in the guest room too.  Only thing Iâ€™m not sold on are the plates, just not in my color scheme for the kitchen (neither color would have been - blue is closer than red would be) â€” not sure what Iâ€™ll do with those. Iâ€™m very happy! Happier than I thought I would beâ€¦.


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 16, 2013)

I loooove my box much more in person!!!!! Gray throw, blue plates and zebra dish. I love dainty gold jewelry but the necklace doesn't fit me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the eyeshadow is soo luxe . The pinks are interesting but the gold/black are gorgeous. I have throws from target and pottery barn but this one is so high quality, easy to care for AND stylish. I'm definitely getting another zebra dish or two. I have little piles of jewelry all over my place, I actually can't believe I haven't bought something like this already! The only thing I won't use is the necklace, I'll just eBay it.


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, my box is officially lost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> FedEx has no idea where it is and are being SO unhelpful...I'm absolutely disgusted by their customer service. Fingers crossed that PopSugar can replace it for me, but I'm doubtful since it was so limited and honestly it's not their fault the box is lost. Super sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am so glad too! You never know how PS will react and I think it is a combination of what you said and who you get! But most importantly they are taking care of it! My plates, red beautiful and not a blemish! Can you believe it! Love them and everything else in the box!!! I'm afraid if they ever do this again, they will sell out in minutes!

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very happy to hear this!  So glad you are getting new plates!

Thanks ladies!!! Spirit, I agree, I got a nice, helpful person this time! Although I am still annoying they can't be contacted via phone!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, my box is officially lost



FedEx has no idea where it is and are being SO unhelpful...I'm absolutely disgusted by their customer service. Fingers crossed that PopSugar can replace it for me, but I'm doubtful since it was so limited and honestly it's not their fault the box is lost. Super sad




That is so sad. I do think; however, that PopSugar saves additional boxes for cases like this.  Also, recall they are giving some away right now so they definitely have a couple left.  They should be able to help.  Especially since your tracking will show it lost.  Who knows - maybe you will end up with two (sometimes those "lost" ones become "found")!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, my box is officially lost



FedEx has no idea where it is and are being SO unhelpful...I'm absolutely disgusted by their customer service. Fingers crossed that PopSugar can replace it for me, but I'm doubtful since it was so limited and honestly it's not their fault the box is lost. Super sad




OMG, I'm so sorry, have you contacted PS?? I hope something can be done for you, I'm sure they have extras of everything, I mean they have to for any issues that may arise.


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 16, 2013)

[@]mishmish[/@] [@]stephstrong[/@] I sent PS a message! I'll keep my fingers crossed everything works out. Your responses are giving me hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 16, 2013)

> Thanks ladies!!! Spirit, I agree, I got a nice, helpful person this time! Although I am still annoying they can't be contacted via phone!


 I am very annoyed by that, but, I do run the company! But it seems to me if they want to have good customer service they would talk to you at least person to person on the phone, unstead of emailing them and in their long sweet time, when ever they feel like it, if they feel like it respond back! I have written many a email to them and some nice ones at that and not received an answer. I have to say I probably hear back from them maybe 20% of the time. It is not good customer service. But as I said what are you going to do? It's their company and if they want a poor image that's their decision.. . . . . . .


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 16, 2013)

Ick good luck brainybeauty! You'll get your box sooner than later I'm sure! I'm still excited about my box. The throw is officially part of our living room, it matches so well! Ok, I'm done raving


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 16, 2013)

My box arrived!  I got navy plates, a navy throw and a green zebra.  I love it even more in person.  The throw is much thicker than I expected.  It's sweater like!


----------



## bttrflie (Nov 16, 2013)

I love most everything in the box but I would have preferred a grey throw as opposed to the navy one I got. Also, the necklace is way to dainty for me. I do love the plates, and of course the corn snacks!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bttrflie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love most everything in the box but I would have preferred a grey throw as opposed to the navy one I got. Also, the necklace is way to dainty for me. I do love the plates, and of course the corn snacks!
It is super dainty but it looks lovely layered with other necklaces.  I am looking for another one, btw.  Have some items for trade that I need to put up on the popsugar trades thread still.  Maybe try the layering look with this on the top?


----------



## bttrflie (Nov 17, 2013)

> It is super dainty but it looks lovely layered with other necklaces. Â I am looking for another one, btw. Â Have some items for trade that I need to put up on the popsugar trades thread still. Â Maybe try the layering look with this on the top?


 I actually have it on the trade board because I don't think it would suit me even if layered. Sooo if you wanna trade let me know.


----------



## jbd90 (Nov 17, 2013)

This is probably a slim chance, but if anyone doesn't want their throw, I am willing to buy it! I am basically interested in any of the items really.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is super dainty but it looks lovely layered with other necklaces.  I am looking for another one, btw.  Have some items for trade that I need to put up on the popsugar trades thread still.  Maybe try the layering look with this on the top?
Agree 100% - I love it layered with this one on top.  I never would have thought of it - but luckily, I tried it on with another necklace already on that it looked great with.


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 18, 2013)

Anyone with experience with LMdB... I placed an ordered with them on the 11th (a full week ago) and haven't heard from them besides the initial order confirmation.  No shipping confirmation or anything... does it usually take a long time for them to ship?  Do they send shipping notices?


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 18, 2013)

I got my box on Saturday and sadly all of the plates have imperfections.  There are bubbles in them and there are places where the pattern is messed up on all 4 plates.  I'm disappointed.  I contacted PSMH via email and sent pictures.  I'm hoping for replacement plates.


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 18, 2013)

Okay, my box excitement is back as PopSugar will be replacing my box for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box on Saturday and sadly all of the plates have imperfections.  There are bubbles in them and there are places where the pattern is messed up on all 4 plates.  I'm disappointed.  I contacted PSMH via email and sent pictures.  I'm hoping for replacement plates.
Can you let me know how that goes?  2 of mine do and I'm debating contacting customer service.  Not sure if it's worth the hassle. Haven't heard great things about the customer service.


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can you let me know how that goes?  2 of mine do and I'm debating contacting customer service.  Not sure if it's worth the hassle. Haven't heard great things about the customer service.

I heard back from customer service today.  They closed my ticket and replied that they hope I'm enjoying the rest of my box.....


----------



## plumplant (Nov 18, 2013)

> I heard back from customer service today.Â  They closed my ticket and replied that they hope I'm enjoying the rest of my box.....


 Someone earlier in the thread had issues with their plates and PS is sending them new ones. I would mention this. Don't let them disregard it! You paid good money for the box. I hate when box companies are like "lol gift it! Sorry your one item was messed up but at least you got 5 other things!"


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 18, 2013)

> I heard back from customer service today.Â  They closed my ticket and replied that they hope I'm enjoying the rest of my box.....


 I would email again- don't back down. If the items are clearly flawed, it's only fair that they would provide replacements.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, my box excitement is back as PopSugar will be replacing my box for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That's wonderful. Happy to hear.  FedEx will probably find your other one too. Happens all the time.


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 18, 2013)

> That's wonderful. Happy to hear. Â FedEx will probably find your other one too. Happens all the time.


 I'll be so surprised if they do! I'm not sure exactly where the box was lost, but my local fed ex deliverers are awful. They consistently steal packages. I try to avoid having anything shipped via fed ex, even if I have to pay extra. PopSugar is the only thing that breaks my fed ex rule, lol. In other fed ex stories, when I called to report this box missing the guy asked me to tell him what the packaging looked like...facepalm lol


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'll be so surprised if they do! I'm not sure exactly where the box was lost, but my local fed ex deliverers are awful. They consistently steal packages. I try to avoid having anything shipped via fed ex, even if I have to pay extra. PopSugar is the only thing that breaks my fed ex rule, lol.

In other fed ex stories, when I called to report this box missing the guy asked me to tell him what the packaging looked like...facepalm lol
My local FedEx is awful too!!  I hate them.  I actually usually have it held at the FedEx office just to take the local delivery out of it --- they'll skip my house somedays.  State they left it at the door, when they didn't, etc.   I have zero problems with UPS - heck, he's my BFF.   I've always loved UPS and I've lived around the country.  I wonder what is so different in UPS training and policies?  I wish FedEx would learn from them.


----------



## brainybeauty (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsinbeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My local FedEx is awful too!!  I hate them.  I actually usually have it held at the FedEx office just to take the local delivery out of it --- they'll skip my house somedays.  State they left it at the door, when they didn't, etc.   I have zero problems with UPS - heck, he's my BFF.   I've always loved UPS and I've lived around the country.  I wonder what is so different in UPS training and policies?  I wish FedEx would learn from them.
 I feel the same way! My last major FedEx issue prior to this was that my local driver stole the iPhone that I ordered. It was so clear that he stole it (police even knew, etc) that Apple actually shipped my replacement via UPS. I could have kissed my UPS man when he delivered that package, haha! (Oh, and my local Fed Ex is so ridiculous that they didn't fire that driver and I continued to see him around the neighborhood)


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 19, 2013)

FedEx used to claim my address didn't exist! Our UPS driver is much better. But my husband used to work for a church office and one year they had to replace the nativity set. UPS guy delivered everything but baby Jesus. Days go by and nothing. Finally my husband called and it turned out the had numerous packages from the last few days. The driver indicated that their offices were closed for the week before and of Christmas. A CHURCH office. Closed for Christmas. So yes my husband had to go find Jesus at UPS.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 20, 2013)

> I loooove my box much more in person!!!!! Gray throw, blue plates and zebra dish. I love dainty gold jewelry but the necklace doesn't fit me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the eyeshadow is soo luxe . The pinks are interesting but the gold/black are gorgeous. I have throws from target and pottery barn but this one is so high quality, easy to care for AND stylish. I'm definitely getting another zebra dish or two. I have little piles of jewelry all over my place, I actually can't believe I haven't bought something like this already! The only thing I won't use is the necklace, I'll just eBay it.


 I love the zebra tray!! This is so bad but I have to smile every time I see it. It makes me think of a road kill zebra. I know I'm a horrible person but I giggle every time I see it! I'm hoping to trade to get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skyflower (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh great, now I will be thinking roadkill zebra when I see my dish at work! Heehee, I didnt think I would love the green zebra but it really brightens my work space.


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ladies, is the throw machine washable or is it dry clean only?


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 20, 2013)

> Oh great, now I will be thinking roadkill zebra when I see my dish at work! Heehee, I didnt think I would love the green zebra but it really brightens my work space.


Roadkill Zebra sounds like a band name lol


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *snowbenz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The tag says to wash on a delicate setting.
Oh!  That's good to know.  I was thinking the same thing, since I got the light grey one its looking like it already needs a wash.  One of the downfalls of having a pet I guess.


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I heard back from customer service today.  They closed my ticket and replied that they hope I'm enjoying the rest of my box.....
That's awful.  I can't believe they reacted like that.  Did you end up talking to them again?  I wonder what would happen if I try to exchange at a Neiman store...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2013)

What about contacting Slim &amp; Sage since they likely provided the plates for the box?


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 20, 2013)

> I heard back from customer service today.Â  They closed my ticket and replied that they hope I'm enjoying the rest of my box.....


 I don't get it...did they just ignore what you wrote about the plates??


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's awful.  I can't believe they reacted like that.  Did you end up talking to them again?  I wonder what would happen if I try to exchange at a Neiman store...
I did not reach back out to popsugar.  I wanted to keep my eye on this thread and see if the plates were a widespread issue or more of an isolated issue before deciding how to proceed.  A Neiman store would probably replace the plates.  If you go that route, let me know how it goes!


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't get it...did they just ignore what you wrote about the plates??
No - they didn't ignore it.  They said they're sorry to hear I received damaged plates and they hope I'm enjoying the rest of the box.  And at the top of the email it had "your issue has been resolved" or some such language.  I don't expect much in the way of PSMH customer service, but since this is a collaboration with Neiman's, I expected a little bit higher level of customer service.


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What about contacting Slim &amp; Sage since they likely provided the plates for the box?
Yes, good idea.


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did not reach back out to popsugar.  I wanted to keep my eye on this thread and see if the plates were a widespread issue or more of an isolated issue before deciding how to proceed.  A Neiman store would probably replace the plates.  If you go that route, let me know how it goes!
I just looked on Neiman's website and they don't even list the plates anymore.  I'm in a different boat than you, since just one of my plates has a defect.  I'd be super bummed if they all did.


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 20, 2013)

> Hahaha! My cats have claimed mine!


 Lol .. Hubby claimed mine !!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 20, 2013)

> No - they didn't ignore it.Â  They said they're sorry to hear I received damaged plates and they hope I'm enjoying the rest of the box.Â  And at the top of the email it had "your issue has been resolved" or some such language.Â Â I don't expect much in the way of PSMH customer service, but since this is a collaboration with Neiman's, I expected a little bit higher level of customer service.


 I had the same issue with my plates and they said they would replace them, that's why I was wondering. I think you should email them again asking for replacements, I would think they would provide them but then I was thinking that maybe they have run out of their replacements because I have seen a few ppl here mention issues with their plates so I'm thinkin it is a widespread issue. I may have just been one of the first to complain. Anyway I think you need to send another email, squeaky wheel gets the grease!!


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have an opportunity to buy the throw for $125. Do you guys who have it think its worth that (I know it sells for $200 on Neimanmarcus.com, but that's unrealistic to me.) Do you feel it's worth five times the cost of a regular throw. I have two dogs,who usually claim my throws, but I've been obsessing about this throw since I decided to pass on the Neimans box. Is it large and amazing? Would you pay$125 for the throw alone? Thanks for any feedback. You ladies are the best!


----------



## MelissaB (Nov 21, 2013)

> I have an opportunity to buy the throw for $125. Do you guys who have it think its worth that (I know it sells for $200 on Neimanmarcus.com, but that's unrealistic to me.) Do you feel it's worth five times the cost of a regular throw. I have two dogs,who usually claim my throws, but I've been obsessing about this throw since I decided to pass on the Neimans box. Is it large and amazing? Would you pay$125 for the throw alone? Thanks for any feedback. You ladies are the best!


 Others may disagree but I think it's worth that as long as it's a color that you like and it works with your decor. It is a gorgeous throw. Way thicker &amp; bigger than I expected. Thinking about the box, even though it's high value, I probably would have only paid $100 - $150 for everything else in the box, if that since a few items have no use to me or I didn't particularly care for them. So, in a way, that's what I paid for my throw. But, I wouldnt let your dogs claim this one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have an opportunity to buy the throw for $125. Do you guys who have it think its worth that (I know it sells for $200 on Neimanmarcus.com, but that's unrealistic to me.) Do you feel it's worth five times the cost of a regular throw. I have two dogs,who usually claim my throws, but I've been obsessing about this throw since I decided to pass on the Neimans box. Is it large and amazing? Would you pay$125 for the throw alone?

Thanks for any feedback. You ladies are the best!
I love my throw!  It's a bit heavier than other cheapo ones I have, and SUPER soft.  It's pretty big, covers me totally if I want to take a little nap on the couch.  

If you have dogs, I recommend getting one of the darker colors.  I ended up with the white/grey one and my black and tan husky/lab mix's hair is visible over most of it now.  Good thing is that it seems you can wash it on delicate setting.  I'll probably wash it in some type of garment bag too.


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, good idea.
I finally contacted them and they said they would replace my 2 defective plates, but they might not be the same color as the set.  Which, wouldn't be a great help.  A set of 4 plates in 2 different colors - blue and red?  I can only imagine it working on the 4th of July. So I've emailed them back again saying I do not think this is a fair solution. We'll see what happens.


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally contacted them and they said they would replace my 2 defective plates, but they might not be the same color as the set.  Which, wouldn't be a great help.  A set of 4 plates in 2 different colors - blue and red?  I can only imagine it working on the 4th of July. So I've emailed them back again saying I do not think this is a fair solution. We'll see what happens.
Was that Slim &amp; Sage or Popsugar?


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally contacted them and they said they would replace my 2 defective plates, but they might not be the same color as the set.  Which, wouldn't be a great help.  A set of 4 plates in 2 different colors - blue and red?  I can only imagine it working on the 4th of July. So I've emailed them back again saying I do not think this is a fair solution. We'll see what happens. 
I actually am trading for two blue plates for two red plates so I have just that!!!


----------



## MelissaB (Nov 22, 2013)

> I actually am trading for two blue plates for two red plates so I have just that!!!


 I am doing the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was that Slim &amp; Sage or Popsugar?
Popsugar.  And just got a response that they will send me a whole new set.  You should really write back to them!


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MelissaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am doing the same thing






Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually am trading for two blue plates for two red plates so I have just that!!!
Haha, if it works for you, go for it!  Just not my thing, EVERYTHING else in my kitchen is red, and I'd like the plates to match with them, 2 blue plates would just look out of sorts in my opinion


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Popsugar.  And just got a response that they will send me a whole new set.  You should really write back to them!
Thanks!  I am going to.

EDIT:  And I just did...


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 22, 2013)

It's after 5pm California time and I didn't hear back from Popsugar.  Hopefully first thing Monday...


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's after 5pm California time and I didn't hear back from Popsugar.  Hopefully first thing Monday...
Any luck?


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Any luck?
No reply from PSMH.  I am not pleased.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 26, 2013)

> No reply from PSMH.Â  I am not pleased.


 They replied to me today (my plates are all messed up too) and they said they are in contact with the vendor to find a resolution for customers affected and would be in touch by early next week.


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They replied to me today (my plates are all messed up too) and they said they are in contact with the vendor to find a resolution for customers affected and would be in touch by early next week.
Thank you for the information.


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They replied to me today (my plates are all messed up too) and they said they are in contact with the vendor to find a resolution for customers affected and would be in touch by early next week.
When they replied to you, did the email indicate your ticket was closed?  I'm wondering if they're keeping a separate list of people with plate issues, as opposed to keeping a bunch of open tickets in their system.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 26, 2013)

> When they replied to you, did the email indicate your ticket was closed?Â  I'm wondering if they're keeping a separate list of people with plate issues, as opposed to keeping a bunch of open tickets in their system.


 I think they just automatically say ticket closed, when they sent me an email asking me to send pics of my plates the email said ticket closed and obviously it was not


----------



## plumplant (Nov 26, 2013)

> I think they just automatically say ticket closed, when they sent me an email asking me to send pics of my plates the email said ticket closed and obviously it was not


 Yeah anytime I've ever had contact with PS it says ticket closed when they reply, and then when you reply to them it reopens the ticket. I think their system just automatically says closed because its not an outstanding request anymore.


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm feeling better.  I got a reply from PopSugar today, pasted below.  I can be patient on the resolution, as long as I feel like there's a resolution in process.  Their original email to me did not make me feel like there was going to be any sort of resolution.

Hi Tiffany,

Thank you so much for your patience! We are still working with the vendor to resolve this issue for you and would like you to know that this is a high priority for us. We should have a resolution set by next week and once we do we will reach back out. Again, thank you for your patience and we do hope you have been enjoying the rest of your Neiman Marcus Must Have box!

Best,

POPSUGAR Support


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 26, 2013)

> I'm feeling better.Â  I got a reply from PopSugar today, pasted below.Â  I can be patient on the resolution, as long as I feel like there's a resolution in process.Â  Their original email to me did not make me feel like there was going to be any sort of resolution. Hi Tiffany,
> 
> Thank you so much for your patience! We are still working with the vendor to resolve this issue for you and would like you to know that this is a high priority for us. We should have a resolution set by next week and once we do we will reach back out. Again, thank you for your patience and we do hope you have been enjoying the rest of your Neiman Marcus Must Have box!
> 
> ...


 I got my replacements and they are just as crappy as my first ones. I figured they would be since it seemed to be more of a widespread issue, oh well at least I got to keep the old ones!!


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got my replacements and they are just as crappy as my first ones. I figured they would be since it seemed to be more of a widespread issue, oh well at least I got to keep the old ones!!
Oh no!  I am sorry to hear that!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 26, 2013)

> Oh no!Â  I am sorry to hear that!


 They look like something you could pick up at Kohl's for $15...def not worth $99!! Made in China and full of deep scratches ugh I wonder if all the ps employees get to test out sample goodies??? Fun job!! Who wants to start up a similar sub box??!!! Shouldn't be too hard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm curious what the plates are made of?  Is the material they're made from..."softer" that is maybe more prone to scratches, dents, etc.?


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 26, 2013)

> I'm curious what the plates are made of? Â Is the material they're made from..."softer" that is maybe more prone to scratches, dents, etc.?


 I just went to their site and the plates are made of porcelain. I don't know about everyone else's experience but the part of my plates that were damaged and scratched was the patterned portion. The patterned part looks like it was some kind of overlay like heated on or something, one of my plates had a big smudge of the design out of place like they didn't wait for it to set or something. You can see a clear outline around the design almost like with some printed shirts...if that makes any sense.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't know why I'm so worried about these plates haha...I just feel like they are kind of gimmicky and way overpriced for the quality because they are supposed to help you lose weight. It's annoying and I feel like it's a rip off.


----------



## skyflower (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know why I'm so worried about these plates haha...I just feel like they are kind of gimmicky and way overpriced for the quality because they are supposed to help you lose weight. It's annoying and I feel like it's a rip off.
totally agree about the gimmicky part.  might as well use my daughters toddler plates.  they are small and have portioned wells, not just lines.  laaaaame.

i've seen plenty of plates that use lines in their patterns and they don't try to advertise them as portion control.  it's like something i'd pick up at cost plus world market, but lesser quality.

me dumping on the plates because they were the only thing i was disappointed in from the box.  i looooved everything else.  thanks popsugar, but i already exercise portion control.


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 27, 2013)

This is such a bummer to read about the plates. I didn't buy the box, but I thought the plates looked beautiful so I bought some on EBAY. I haven't received them yet, but now I feel like that was a bad purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm shocked that PS would put a low quality item in such an expensive box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is such a bummer to read about the plates. I didn't buy the box, but I thought the plates looked beautiful so I bought some on EBAY. I haven't received them yet, but now I feel like that was a bad purchase




. I'm shocked that PS would put a low quality item in such an expensive box.
I think you will like them when you receive them.  I like mine.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 27, 2013)

> This is such a bummer to read about the plates. I didn't buy the box, but I thought the plates looked beautiful so I bought some on EBAY. I haven't received them yet, but now I feel like that was a bad purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm shocked that PS would put a low quality item in such an expensive box.


 The plates are very nice! I wouldn't worry about it. Mine are beautiful and in perfect condition!


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is such a bummer to read about the plates. I didn't buy the box, but I thought the plates looked beautiful so I bought some on EBAY. I haven't received them yet, but now I feel like that was a bad purchase



. I'm shocked that PS would put a low quality item in such an expensive box.
If they arrive with defects, you could still try contacting the manufacturer as others have mentioned.  I once bought some plates from Corelle, and they had some flaws.  I contacted them and they sent me a whole new set free of charge


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 28, 2013)

Okay. So I bought both the throw and the plates on EBay for $145 including shipping. (I feel like I got a pretty good price since those were the only items in the box that I really liked.)I received them today. The plates all have minor imperfections. They have a beautiful design and I like them, but I would have been displeased if I had paid a lot for them. The throw on other hand...WONDERFUL!!! I have about 1000 throws of all kinds and none of them are anywhere close to the quality of this one. It is so soft and heavy and sturdy feeling. I love it! I feel like this throw will last me forever, like in 20 years it will still be just as awesome. Now I've gotta find a way to keep my dogs away from it and still get to enjoy it myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skyflower (Nov 28, 2013)

The plates are actually pretty and a nice size. My plates came with flaws when you look up close (bubbles, pattern off a little, textures off when you look from the side in the light), and they were supposed to be 1/6 the value of the box.


----------



## tiffanys (Dec 2, 2013)

Just got this email from PopSugar...

Thank you so much for your patience! We have been working with the vendor and will be sending you a replacement set (please know that we cannot guarantee you will receive the same color). We are working to ensure that you receive a pristine set and you replacement will be shipped within the next few weeks as we are waiting for an additional shipment. We hope you enjoy your new set and please let us know if you have any additional questions.


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 20, 2013)

Has anyone been burning their Nest candle?? I am right now for the first time and my living room smells amazing!!! I will def come back to this brand for more candles!


----------



## pbpink (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone been burning their Nest candle?? I am right now for the first time and my living room smells amazing!!! I will def come back to this brand for more candles!
yes, it is amazing!! you have to try the pink nest one, i think they did it for october breast cancer awareness, it smells incredible!!


----------



## BratzFan (Dec 20, 2013)

I **so so so** still love this box. I sold the necklace for about $50 on Ebay and the rest of the stuff has become part of my life (well, we ate the snack in one sitting Yes--the candle is FAB. I'm down to the last quarter.  It's definately the cleanest burning candle I've ever used. I'm going to give BBW candles a try based on some MUTer's suggestions, so if you know of any bbw dupes for this candle let me know I'm for sure buying the room spray from NM.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BratzFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I **so so so** still love this box. I sold the necklace for about $50 on Ebay and the rest of the stuff has become part of my life (well, we ate the snack in one sitting Yes--the candle is FAB. I'm down to the last quarter.  It's definately the cleanest burning candle I've ever used. I'm going to give BBW candles a try based on some MUTer's suggestions, so if you know of any bbw dupes for this candle let me know I'm for sure buying the room spray from NM.
btw, after christmas, the NM holiday snacks go to at least 50% off so def check the website!! i bought one of the cookies snacks but could not eat them as my son has nut allergies and it was made in a nut factory so they were gifted! i was at BBW today trying to buy the marshmallow one and they were sold out! does nest make a room spray??? must check that out too! thanks!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 22, 2013)

*MODERATOR MESSAGE:*

I don't participate in the popsugar thread, and it is impossible for moderators to be everywhere at once, but with that said

*OUR BUY/SELL/TRADE RULES ARE STILL IN PLACE*

Quote: 
All trades must be posted only in theBuy/Sell/Trade forum. This is for your protection as well as the protection of the person you'll trade with since it allows both you and your swapper/buyer the ability to give feedback. The feedback system is the only way to establish a history of being a good swapper or seller. 
If you're new to Makeup Talk please be aware that there are a few minimum requirements to post in the B/S/T area. These include:


Must have 15 regular forums posts.
Must be a member of Makeup Talk for at least 5 days.
 
ANY other trade posts made from here on out will be deleted and infracted.


----------



## tiffanys (Dec 30, 2013)

I received replacement plates this week.  3 out of 4 are perfect.  The 4th has a chip in it which is not a deal breaker for me.  I am pleased that PopSugar followed through!


----------



## pbpink (Sep 3, 2014)

has anyone heard that they will do this collab again? I LOVED THIS BOX!!


----------



## jebest (Sep 3, 2014)

I have not heard, but I am so hoping they do. That's a special box I would for sure buy. *fingers crossed*


----------



## maenad25 (Sep 3, 2014)

The last collaboration was announced in October so we'll just have to wait!!!


----------



## pbpink (Oct 22, 2014)

the neiman marcus box is live on PS BUT this year they are also selling the NM box online at NM and in NM stores starting Nov 5, 2014


----------



## maenad25 (Oct 24, 2014)

$250 seems really high. And after the nightmare I experienced with the Resort Box, I think I am going to pass.  I'd rather just take $250 to Neiman's and buy things I really want.


----------

